# What I couldn't get this week shopping



## debodun

Progresso chicken barley or beef barley soup - I did get a can of butternut squash and chicken & dumpling soups.

16 oz. packages of shredded sharp cheddar cheese (they had a few 8 oz. packages).

cheese crackers (they had  a few boxes, but all them had had compromised packaging  - looked like a herd of elephants ran over them - probably why they were still on the shelf).

corned beef at the deli - I asked for the store brand, but the clerk said they didn't have any. I then asked if they had any other brand and the clerk said that were all out of corned beef (period).


----------



## C'est Moi

I didn't get any chicken in my order.   I had ordered a pound of ground chicken breast and some organic frozen chicken breast, but neither was available this week.   Luckily I have some stashed in the freezer, though.


----------



## hollydolly

There's very few shortages here that I've noticed now... things seem to have got back on track again. The only exception is Jars of tomato sauce.. wheras before we could just about get any kind of flavour of tomato sauce.. with herbs, with chilli, with every ingredient imahginable.. now it seems all the supermarkets are selling Tomato sauce for pasta.. basically.. by any other name, Bolognese sauce, pasta sauce, tomato sauce... all the same  sauce, with a different label


----------



## debodun

Today - spray furniture polish, orange cleaner, ground black pepper (for a reasonable price - I'm not paying $4.99 for a 2.5 oz. container), garlic powder, AAA batteries (likewise for a reasonable price unless you consider $7.49 reasonable for 4), corned beef is still not available locally. I asked a clerk for the furniture polish and she handed me a bottle of Soft Scrub which is cleanser, not polish. Same with orange cleaner which is not laundry detergent. Do clerks even know what these household products are? On top of it, it was extremely hot and muggy - the first time I had a problem wearing a mask because of perspiration. By the time I got home, I could have watered my lawn with it.


----------



## katlupe

Friday I could not get Bounty select a size paper towels in any size package. I normally buy the biggest package they have and store them in my storage area, bringing up one or two to my apartment.


----------



## PopsnTuff

Still no Lysol products of any kind at any store in my area, geez.....Is there a good substitute brand for Lysol out there?


----------



## Pepper

Mentos.  Every store in my area is out of Mentos.  When the pandemic first hit in March after toilet paper disappeared so did Mentos.  What the ....?


----------



## Aunt Marg

PopsnTuff said:


> Still no Lysol products of any kind at any store in my area, geez.....Is there a good substitute brand for Lysol out there?


Same here, Pops. 

No Lysol or Clorox Disinfecting Wipes... not even bargain, economy brand.


----------



## Aneeda72

PopsnTuff said:


> Still no Lysol products of any kind at any store in my area, geez.....Is there a good substitute brand for Lysol out there?


Clorox


----------



## Gemma

No head lettuce anywhere today.  Can't find my cats dry food either.  (Fancy Feast ocean fish & salmon) No hand sanitizer and no Clorox spray cleaner.


----------



## Ceege

What I can't get at one store, I can usually find at another on a different day.  Buying food and other items has become my version of hunting. _ Sometime I bag something and sometimes I don't._ I just have a list and I go to Kroger on Tuesday, Meijer on Friday, Target Saturday, and about once a month I go to Walmart. Sooner or later what I'm looking for turns up. However, I've given up on Clorox or Lysol wipes. Can't seem to find them anywhere.


----------



## Aneeda72

Gemma said:


> No head lettuce anywhere today.  Can't find my cats dry food either.  (Fancy Feast ocean fish & salmon) No hand sanitizer and no Clorox spray cleaner.


I found wipes today, hadn’t seen any in weeks


----------



## Lashann

The grocery store I shopped at this week was well stocked for the most part with very few restrictions as to quantities.  I did notice however that some popular "brands" of deli and processed meats were completely sold out so I had to settle for something else.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Because I must eat gluten free I found it convenient to have unsalted rice cakes on hand. I put just about everything on them. They are my bread. 
I haven't been able to get them for weeks and all rice products have been out or limited to one or two packages per person..


----------



## Kaila

@Ruth n Jersey 
That is awful that you couldn't get something like that, which is one of your basic staples, and for so long.  I hope they are available soon for you, and not limited to such small amounts.


----------



## Kaila

@Gemma
Have you called other places to see if any have your kitty's favorite dry food?


----------



## Aneeda72

Found my toilet cleaner,


----------



## hollydolly

Just had an email from one of our largest supermarkets to say that , they've now taken away the need for the one way system instore , and they have re-opened up the hot counters again, ( Pizza and hot chicken etc).. for the first time since March


----------



## Gemma

Kaila said:


> @Gemma
> Have you called other places to see if any have your kitty's favorite dry food?


Yes.  Even looked on line.  It's out of stock everywhere except Amazon and I will not pay $30 for a 3 pound bag of it.  That's price gouging.  My cats are eating the Turkey favor one but aren't thrilled with it.  They also eat canned cat food.


----------



## JustBonee

Gemma said:


> Yes.  Even looked on line.  It's out of stock everywhere except Amazon and I will not pay $30 for a 3 pound bag of it.  That's price gouging.  My cats are eating the Turkey favor one but aren't thrilled with it.  They also eat canned cat food.



Try Chewy?  ....  https://www.chewy.com/s?query=ocean+fish+&+salmon&rh=c:325,brand_facet:Fancy+Feast
and  ..https://www.chewy.com/brands/fancy-feast-7347?rh=c:3312,c:7330,c:7347,FoodFormry+Food


----------



## Gemma

Bonnie said:


> Try Chewy?  ....  https://www.chewy.com/s?query=ocean+fish+&+salmon&rh=c:325,brand_facet:Fancy+Feast
> and  ..https://www.chewy.com/brands/fancy-feast-7347?rh=c:3312,c:7330,c:7347,FoodFormry+Food


I did.  They also are out of stock.  I placed my email addy on their notification list for when it does become available again.


----------



## Liberty

PopsnTuff said:


> Still no Lysol products of any kind at any store in my area, geez.....Is there a good substitute brand for Lysol out there?


I just use 2 cups water to 2 Tablespoons Clorox - put it in a spray bottle and use it for most all my disinfecting needs, countertops, stove, sinks, appliances, almost everything.  When using on countertops, just spray or wipe it on and let it air dry.


----------



## J-Kat

Finally found some rapid rise yeast for the bread machine.  Canned pumpkin.  They only had a few cans of a national brand but I'm not paying $4.99!  The store brand is typically $.99. I give my dog a teaspoon of canned pumpkin (supposed to help with her eating her poop - yeck) and it seems to help.  She just carries her poop around now instead of actually swallowing it.


----------



## Autumn

My grocery delivery came yesterday.  I didn't get the dishwasher pods, paper towels, ground pork, Kmorr's Pasta Sides and (OMG!) kitty litter!

There also seems to be a shortage of dry cat food.  I tried 3 pet stores, Amazon and 2 grocery stores before I finally got the exact brand and type that Her Feline Highness demands from Target.


----------



## Kaila

Your wordings are funny,  @Autumn   Thanks for those. 

You can certainly do without, or make substitutions for your own needs, 
but "Her Feline Highness" ....good luck with that!  

Have you considered giving her , her own phone or computer, to do her own orders, so she doesn't hold _you_ as responsible for her _needs_ not all being promptly met? 
Her own credit card....etc.....


----------



## Autumn

@Kaila Credit card?  Well, it almost happened to the cat I had before her.

His name was Arthur.  He needed a medication that the vet didn't have in stock.  They gave me a prescription to fill for him at the pharmacy.  The pharmacist listed him as "Arthur B.....", using my last name.

Apparently, the pharmacy sold it's customer lists.  That's the only thing I can think of.  Because a couple months later, he got an offer for a pre-approved credit card.  I wanted to apply on his behalf,but my husband said it was a bad idea.

I still wonder if Arthur would have received his very own VISA...


----------



## Kaila

@Autumn 
I also wonder what Arthur might have purchased with it?
And what possible reason could your husband have had?

But nevermind, I think I've taken this thread too off-topic.  We'd need a whole new thread for this concept.
 

(But thank you for the smile and laugh, for today, which i surely needed  )


----------



## Aunt Marg

Autumn said:


> @Kaila Credit card?  Well, it almost happened to the cat I had before her.
> 
> *His name was Arthur.  He needed a medication that the vet didn't have in stock.  They gave me a prescription to fill for him at the pharmacy.  The pharmacist listed him as "Arthur B.....", using my last name.*
> 
> Apparently, the pharmacy sold it's customer lists.  That's the only thing I can think of.  Because a couple months later, he got an offer for a pre-approved credit card.  I wanted to apply on his behalf,but my husband said it was a bad idea.
> 
> I still wonder if Arthur would have received his very own VISA...


Can you imagine the kafuffle had the pharmacy listed him as B. Arthur (as in Beatrice Arthur, otherwise known as Maude? LOL!


----------



## Marie5656

*Not shopping, but at fast food places.  Took my car in for its first "well car service" Basically to get it into the system, check the fluids, check for recalls etc.  Decided to stop at the Burger King across the street for a breakfast sandwich to have while waiting.  I asked for some breakfast sandwich on a biscuit.  Apparently, due to interruptions in the supply chain, there were no biscuits available. So, I got one on a crossant.
Then yesterday I had been out running errands, and decided to stop at Sonic for my favorite drink there...Strawberry freeze.  Nope. No strawberry until further notice. All other flavors available, to my knowledge.  Got a grape, not as good.  Again, supply chain.*


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Aren’t hand melons coming into season up there @debodun ?  These were always so good in a summer day.


----------



## debodun

CinnamonSugar said:


> Aren’t hand melons coming into season up there @debodun ?  These were always so good in a summer day.



Yes. I've heard some FB buzz that they were. About a 16 miles from my house. They have a  web site:   handmelonfarm.com  where you can get updates on their products.


----------



## debodun

Still no Progresso chicken barley and no corned beef at the deli.


----------



## AnnieA

Liberty said:


> I just use 2 cups water to 2 Tablespoons Clorox - put it in a spray bottle and use it for most all my disinfecting needs, countertops, stove, sinks, appliances, almost everything.  When using on countertops, just spray or wipe it on and let it air dry.




I use a homemade bleach solution as well.  You do have to make it fresh every day.  

But I can't find Lysol aerosol spray or the equivalent and need that when spraying down purse, briefcase etc after working and shopping.   Bleach solution won't work in those situations due to discoloration.


----------



## JaniceM

Aunt Marg said:


> Can you imagine the kafuffle had the pharmacy listed him as B. Arthur (as in Beatrice Arthur, otherwise known as Maude? LOL!


Reminds me of one long ago that used customers' full names when calling them to the counter for an order.  Imagine everybody's surprise when we heard "Marilyn Monroe!  Is Marilyn Monroe here?"   
Perhaps her parents, Mr. and Mrs. Monroe, should have thought of these situations before naming her 'Marilyn.'


----------



## debodun

When I was working in the lab, there were two maintenance guys named Jim Stewart and Clark Gable. However, they looked nothing like their more famous namesakes.


----------



## StarSong

JaniceM said:


> Reminds me of one long ago that used customers' full names when calling them to the counter for an order.  Imagine everybody's surprise when we heard "Marilyn Monroe!  Is Marilyn Monroe here?"
> Perhaps her parents, Mr. and Mrs. Monroe, should have thought of these situations before naming her 'Marilyn.'


Perhaps she married into the Monroe family.  If named Marilyn, I wouldn't have even dated anyone with the last name Monroe, or would have changed my first name.  If born with it, I'd likewise change my name or beg friends to help me figure out a nickname. 

Being known as "the other" Marilyn Monroe would get very old very fast.

Jim Stewart isn't so bad, but Clark Gable would have also been a drag.


----------



## Gemma

Bonnie said:


> Try Chewy?  ....  https://www.chewy.com/s?query=ocean+fish+&+salmon&rh=c:325,brand_facet:Fancy+Feast
> and  ..https://www.chewy.com/brands/fancy-feast-7347?rh=c:3312,c:7330,c:7347,FoodFormry+Food


I was so happy to receive an email from Chewy that my cat's food was in stock on the 16th.  I ordered it immediately and the order arrived this morning!  I filled my cats dish and they all took turns chowing down on it.


----------



## Pinky

JaniceM said:


> Reminds me of one long ago that used customers' full names when calling them to the counter for an order.  Imagine everybody's surprise when we heard "Marilyn Monroe!  Is Marilyn Monroe here?"
> Perhaps her parents, Mr. and Mrs. Monroe, should have thought of these situations before naming her 'Marilyn.'


Somewhat OT, however - I used to frequent a Deli where a young woman was working there, who was a Dead-Ringer for Marilyn Monroe. It was uncanny. She looked like the 50's version of MM. I think the "beauty mark/mole" may have been fake.


----------



## Kaila

Gemma said:


> I was so happy to receive an email from Chewy that my cat's food was in stock on the 16th. I ordered it immediately and the order arrived this morning! I filled my cats dish and they all took turns chowing down on it



That makes all of us happy!!  

Sometimes this is the _disappointment thread, _
and at other times,
like this time, it's the *Good News thread!  *


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Gemma said:


> I did.  They also are out of stock.  I placed my email addy on their notification list for when it does become available again
> 
> I gave up on Chewy for now. They could not ship when promised and then FedEx is so far behind that it would take over two weeks for them to finally deliver. I hope things get back to normal sooner rather than later because they were so convenient before.


----------



## debodun

I was curious about why no corned beef in the store deli for months now. There was a big recall on it. This includes canned beef.


----------



## Kaila

Do you know if the beef-related recalls were due to the virus spread amongst the meat-processing workers, or shipping difficulties with supply chain during epidemic, 
OR if it was for some different reason altogether?


----------



## debodun

The sources I saw online say it was bacterial and metal contamination.


----------



## Kaila

Thank you, @debodun 
I had been curious about it.


----------



## debodun

No rubbing alcohol to be had, at least locally.


----------



## debodun

Nobody had isopropyl rubbing alcohol. I tried Dollar General, Family Dollar, Walgreens and CVS and even search online in those stores in other towns. Why the shortage?


----------



## Aneeda72

Kaila said:


> Thank you, @debodun
> I had been curious about it.


deleted


----------



## debodun

Went to the grocery store at 6 am today. I figured I'd get there early before it got picked over by people shopping for the weekend. Many bare shelves. I had to take substitutes on several items - like buying ginger ale instead of lemon lime soda. No sliced cheeses or cold cuts in the "grab and go" deli, no English muffins or artisan whole grain bread, just white and whole wheat. This store used to be open 24/7, but since the pandemic, they are open from 6 to 7am for senior and disabled shoppers and 7am to 10 pm for other shoppers. Seems they could use the "down" hours to re-stock the shelves.


----------



## debodun

Still no rubbing alcohol to be had anywhere in a reasonable distance. I may have to buy a bottle of vodka and use that to cool off.


----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> Still no rubbing alcohol to be had anywhere in a reasonable distance. I may have to buy a bottle of vodka and use that to cool off.


Deb, what do you need rubbing alcohol for?  I have almost no use for it and may buy a small bottle every 2-3 years.  Hubby uses a bit in his workshop now and then, but that's about it.


----------



## debodun

StarSong said:


> Deb, what do you need rubbing alcohol for?



Another person I was talking with asked me the exact same question. I like to rub some on my face after washing to give myself a more refreshed feeling. It also helps keep down my summer "miseries".


----------



## Pinky

debodun said:


> Another person I was talking with asked me the exact same question. I like to rub some on my face after washing to give myself a more refreshed feeling. It also helps keep down my summer "miseries".


Witch hazel may be less harsh on facial skin than rubbing alcohol.


----------



## StarSong

What do you mean by summer miseries @debodun?  

The older I get the more careful I am about what I use on my face. Nothing harsh. Usually just water - no soap. When it's very dry out I use a tiny dab of Olay Regenerist cream on my face.


----------



## debodun

StarSong said:


> What do you mean by summer miseries @debodun?



I sometimes break out (not acne) in warm weather. How graphic do you want me to get?


----------



## StarSong

@debodun, skin miseries can cover woes from sweating to insect bites, to heat rashes and more.  
All you had to say was that you get skin eruptions in warm weather. I promise I would have taken your word for it. 

Sorry about the type of skin issues you're suffering with. They must be miserable indeed.


----------



## debodun

StarSong said:


> @debodun,
> 
> Sorry about the type of skin issues you're suffering with. They must be miserable indeed.



It's okay, they look worse than they feel. I know when thay are coming because I get sort of a tingling where they come out. After they "break", they aren't bothersome, only to someone looking at them. My uncle had shingles, but he was in great pain where they erupted. I try to use a dab of makeup to cover them when I am in public. A dermatologist said it's not contagious, but I wouldn't want to be next to someone with these spots.


----------



## MickaC

Items not available at the food store is still hit and miss.....for reasons.....i don't......supply, i assume.
Magic Baking Powder, still a no go.....had to sub with a off brand.....see what happens.
FIG NEWTONS........out since April......got three pkgs this morning......sadly, weren't on sale, got them anyway.
Chicken breasts.......have always bought.......Grannies - skinless, boneless, seasoned, frozen......haven't been able to get them like forever, not really to do with Covid 19.....store had Co-op Sensibles skinless, boneless, seasoned, frozen......so i got a box, 4 kg, on sale......cooked a couple up, they're great !!!!!!!!....went back and got 2 more boxes, divided them up at 3 per pkg, still frozen, back in the freezer. 
So happy with that find......one of my favorites to eat, almost daily......make all kinds of salads, pasta, a whole bunch of things, using them.
Flour seems to have caught up.


----------



## debodun

I checked in 4 local businesses today for rubbing alcohol on my way to the gastro appt. I did find a cache in Walgreen's, but a customer could only buy one. I said to the clerk, "Can I go out and come back in and get another?" She just smiled. On the way back I stopped at another Walgreen's 10 miles away and got another bottle, so this may last until the shortage is over. But by gosh, have the prices shot up. What was a 99¢ bottle 6 months ago is now $2.99. Also face & hand wipes that were $1.99 a package are now $4.99 - $6.99 depending on the variety and brand. They also had only 32oz. bottles of hydrogen peroxide, not the 16 oz. It will go bad before I use that all up.


----------



## Aneeda72

I notice a paper shortage starting again in some stores, ugh.


----------



## PamfromTx

Aneeda72 said:


> I notice a paper shortage starting again in some stores, ugh.


Thank goodness I still have some toilet paper left.  Hubby was able to find a huge package of our favorite toilet paper at Sam's.  And I had bought 2 packages of 12 rolls at Walgreen's.  But, hubby says he can't find a few items each time he goes to the grocery store.  People continue to hoard.  Can't find canned peaches and/or pears.  No fresh white flesh nectarines or peaches either.


----------



## Aneeda72

pamelasmithwick said:


> Thank goodness I still have some toilet paper left.  Hubby was able to find a huge package of our favorite toilet paper at Sam's.  And I had bought 2 packages of 12 rolls at Walgreen's.  But, hubby says he can't find a few items each time he goes to the grocery store.  People continue to hoard.  Can't find canned peaches and/or pears.  No fresh white flesh nectarines or peaches either.


And we have lots of those but could not get paper plates


----------



## debodun

When I was in Family Dollar this morning looking for rubbing alcohol, there was a stocker putting out packages of TP. Not was I was shopping for, however. I did a search on their web site and look at the departments they have listed for TP - party supplies & giftwrap...really? What kind of parties are these?


----------



## StarSong

TP has been in full supply at my stores.  Haven't checked on paper plates because I have enough. Rarely use them these days.  No parties.


----------



## debodun

The local store was out of their brand of diet raspberry ginger ale today. They had plenty of sugar laden, though. Not sure if brand name sodas have that flavor. I didn't even look. I consoled myself with some diet regular ginger ale and diet lemon-lime.


----------



## charry

This week I couldn’t get yellow peppers or olives...


----------



## J-Kat

My usual grocery store has been out of Ball Park frozen hamburger patties for weeks.  They don't even have an off-brand substitute. The dogs warned me they are thinking about going on strike.  I did, finally, find them at Wally World and got two bags.


----------



## debodun

Today - no turkey pastrami at the deli, but now they have corned beef!


----------



## MickaC

Not sure who i'm going to blame for this......but i'm sure i'll find someone.
Oikos Greek Yogurt.
Utmost favorite and the only one i buy.......plain with strawberry bottom.
Hasn't been available for about threes weeks.......
There was banana with chocolate bottom that i tried......loved it.
Grocery shopping yesterday.......now that one wasn't available........
SO.
I got plain vanilla, and plain banana......not near as good.
SO.
I'll try some of the other Oikos Greek fruit on bottom.........sigh......

Doesn't this company that makes this kind........know that........I'm a CREATURE of HABIT........Don't like change.


----------



## Aunt Marg

MickaC said:


> Not sure who i'm going to blame for this......but i'm sure i'll find someone.
> Oikos Greek Yogurt.
> Utmost favorite and the only one i buy.......plain with strawberry bottom.
> Hasn't been available for about threes weeks.......
> There was banana with chocolate bottom that i tried......loved it.
> Grocery shopping yesterday.......now that one wasn't available........
> SO.
> I got plain vanilla, and plain banana......not near as good.
> SO.
> I'll try some of the other Oikos Greek fruit on bottom.........sigh......
> 
> Doesn't this company that makes this kind........know that........I'm a CREATURE of HABIT........Don't like change.


Have you ever tried Liberté yogurt, Micka?

I find it to be identical to the Oikos.


----------



## AnnieA

No Lysol spray since spring.   I stocked up when the news broke from China but just want to know it's there when I do eventually need it again.

@Aneeda72   My mom mentioned difficulty finding paper plates recently.


----------



## Pinky

MickaC said:


> Not sure who i'm going to blame for this......but i'm sure i'll find someone.
> Oikos Greek Yogurt.
> Utmost favorite and the only one i buy.......plain with strawberry bottom.
> Hasn't been available for about threes weeks.......
> There was banana with chocolate bottom that i tried......loved it.
> Grocery shopping yesterday.......now that one wasn't available........
> SO.
> I got plain vanilla, and plain banana......not near as good.
> SO.
> I'll try some of the other Oikos Greek fruit on bottom.........sigh......
> 
> Doesn't this company that makes this kind........know that........I'm a CREATURE of HABIT........Don't like change.


Same for us when we shopped at Costco. Only plain Oikos .. we like Key Lime and the fruit on the bottom flavours. Oddly enough, we get the Oikos at Shopper's Drug Marts. Their prices are reasonable, though some things cost more, and of course, they don't sell green produce. They do sometimes have bananas, grapes and berries.


----------



## Aneeda72

Soft soap is becoming hard to find.  I am afraid as the virus increases so will the shortages.  I wonder if I should plug in the freezer, just in case?  We seem to have lots of meat available still and we don’t each much.  I just hate to load up too much.  I bought a lot of soup but only because it was on sale at such a good price and gave some to my son.


----------



## StarSong

Aneeda72 said:


> Soft soap is becoming hard to find.  I am afraid as the virus increases so will the shortages.  I wonder if I should plug in the freezer, just in case?  We seem to have lots of meat available still and we don’t each much.  I just hate to load up too much.  I bought a lot of soup but only because it was on sale at such a good price and gave some to my son.


After a couple of years of using soft soap I returned to the world of bar soap.  Lasts a lot longer and is much cheaper.  I had to teach my grandchildren how to use it.   

I keep both soft soap and bar soap in the guest bathroom.


----------



## AnnieA

Aneeda72 said:


> I wonder if I should plug in the freezer, just in case?



Don't think it would hurt to stock up, not just meat and not because of scarcity.   I expect food prices to continue to rise over the winter due to weather events all over the globe.  China has recently implemented a campaign against wasting food due to their extensive crop losses due to flooding over the summer.  California's drought, the midwest (corn crop losses due to a derecho) are a few US areas that have been hard hit this year.   Things you buy now at regular prices are likely to look like great sale prices through the winter and spring.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I think that using the freezer makes sense if you manage the contents.

If you buy for the freezer without a plan or strategy to use the contents it can end up being just another mouth to feed.


----------



## StarSong

Aunt Bea said:


> I think that using the freezer makes sense if you manage the contents.
> 
> If you buy for the freezer without a plan or strategy to use the contents it can end up being just another mouth to feed.
> 
> View attachment 130074


Love the cartoon, Aunt Bea!


----------



## Marie5656

*A couple weeks back, while prepping for my move, I went to Walmart to get one or two more plastic bins for packing. The aisle was totally empty. Not one in sight.  Luckily, I found I did not really need any more.*


----------



## Don M.

Aneeda72 said:


> And we have lots of those but could not get paper plates



Paper plates have been in short supply in our area, too....for the past 3 or 4 months.  My wife uses them frequently when preparing meals, so we try to keep a pack or two on hand.  We were down to the last few last week, and I stopped at the local Dollar General, and they had a half dozen packs, finally, so I bought two.  That should last us till Christmas.  The alternative is the styrofoam or fancy "party" plates, but they are far more expensive, and a waste of money for something that is just going to be thrown away.


----------



## Jules

Twice in a month I’ve stopped in a Dollar store and they had no small glass containers with lids.  Half the row on the one side was basically empty.


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> After a couple of years of using soft soap I returned to the world of bar soap.  Lasts a lot longer and is much cheaper.  I had to teach my grandchildren how to use it.
> 
> I keep both soft soap and bar soap in the guest bathroom.


And you don't toss more g.d. plastic into the environment!


----------



## JustBonee

Couldn't get my favorite Greek Yogurt  flavor this week,  but they sure were stocked up on the Pumpkin Spice  variety! 

Also,  I noticed regular  Clorox bottles are shrinking in size  ...


----------



## MickaC

Aunt Marg said:


> Have you ever tried Liberté yogurt, Micka?
> 
> I find it to be identical to the Oikos.


Yes i did, Aunt Marg, don't like it as well, i don't care for stirred yogurts.......once i get something in my head, stomach.......there's no changing me.


----------



## Aunt Marg

MickaC said:


> Yes i did, Aunt Marg, don't like it as well, i don't care for stirred yogurts.......once i get something in my head, stomach.......there's no changing me.


Oh, I know all about it, Micka.

I have always rebelled over change. Fight it all the way kicking and screaming. LOL!


----------



## debodun

I buy plain or vanilla quarts of store-brand yogurt - not Greek. Sometimes I drizzle honey on it. This week they did not have any fat FREE yogurt, so I bought a quart of LOW fat.


----------



## Della

Baking soda!  I'll bet people are cleaning with it.

A few months ago I read a little tip on the internet about how to keep your quilts from getting a musty smell while in the linen closet.  You make a little sachet out of a square of cloth with about a tablespoon of soda gathered inside.  I did that.  

Then just this morning I noticed a few bananas had gone over to the other side, so I started making banana bread when I remembered I had no soda.  Well, yes, I opened one of those sachets and used the soda inside.  

Do you think that makes me a bad person?


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Soft soap is becoming hard to find.  I am afraid as the virus increases so will the shortages.  I wonder if I should plug in the freezer, just in case?  We seem to have lots of meat available still and we don’t each much.  I just hate to load up too much.  I bought a lot of soup but only because it was on sale at such a good price and gave some to my son.


The shortages will definitely increase if the UK is anything for you to go by...we had a huge shortage of soap, pasta, TP.. paper products, disinfectant.. Oh lots of different groceries.. during lockdown.. this went on for months..

However we've been back to normal now for several months.. and everything people on the last 2 pages have been finding shortages of in the USA, we  have , if not a surfeit, certainly plenty of.. but for how long who knows , because we're being threatened with another lockdown very soon...

WE have plenty paper plates, TP..and everything mentioned here...

With regard  to soft soap..  which was either unavailable during lockdown.. or massively increased in price..instead of buying a regular bottle of soap, I bought a large bottle of Shower gel , which worked out at the same price as the small bottles.. but was ,  almost entirely ignored by most shoppers who were only interested in anti-bacterial soap.

I have no intention of being left lacking in groceries or other goods as we were during our last lockdown.. so I'm not embarrassed to say I have ensured I'm stocked up in readiness for the next shortage of goods


----------



## debodun

Stores starting to show empty shelf spaces again, prices going up. I noticed a box of Cheez-It crackers was almost $5.



Still no diet raspberry ginger ale for 3 weeks now. No turkey pastrami at the deli.


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> Stores starting to show empty shelf spaces again, prices going up. I noticed a box of Cheez-It crackers was almost $5.
> 
> View attachment 130876
> 
> Still no diet raspberry ginger ale for 3 weeks now. No turkey pastrami at the deli.


Yuck, cheez it?  No thanks


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> The shortages will definitely increase if the UK is anything for you to go by...we had a huge shortage of soap, pasta, TP.. paper products, disinfectant.. Oh lots of different groceries.. during lockdown.. this went on for months..
> 
> However we've been back to normal now for several months.. and everything people on the last 2 pages have been finding shortages of in the USA, we  have , if not a surfeit, certainly plenty of.. but for how long who knows , because we're being threatened with another lockdown very soon...
> 
> WE have plenty paper plates, TP..and everything mentioned here...
> 
> With regard  to soft soap..  which was either unavailable during lockdown.. or massively increased in price..instead of buying a regular bottle of soap, I bought a large bottle of Shower gel , which worked out at the same price as the small bottles.. but was ,  almost entirely ignored by most shoppers who were only interested in antiseptic soap.
> 
> I have no intention of being left lacking in groceries or other goods as we were during our last lockdown.. so I'm not embarrassed to say I have ensured I'm stocked up in readiness for the next shortage of goods


I double checked my pantry and freezer inventory a couple of days ago.  In honor of the upcoming holidays I made my list and checked it twice.  Need to bump my supply of canned and dried beans, mixed nuts and pistachios, applesauce, 25 lbs of bread flour for pizza, and some other odds and ends. None of what I need tends to be wiped from the shelves by panicky shoppers.      

My paper products, bleach, soaps and detergents are in strong supply - they'll probably last through Feb, maybe longer. I don't use Lysol type disinfectants but happened to have some pre-pandemic and my supply remains good although the grocery stores remain out of them.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Just to throw a curveball at this thread today... what I COULD get a few days ago when I was out shopping...

Lysol Orange!

First time it's been available since March!


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> I double checked my pantry and freezer inventory a couple of days ago.  In honor of the upcoming holidays I made my list and checked it twice.  Need to bump my supply of canned and dried beans, mixed nuts and pistachios, applesauce, 25 lbs of bread flour for pizza, and some other odds and ends. None of what I need tends to be wiped from the shelves by panicky shoppers.
> 
> My paper products, bleach, soaps and detergents are in strong supply - they'll probably last through Feb, maybe longer. I don't use Lysol type disinfectants but happened to have some pre-pandemic and my supply remains good although the grocery stores remain out of them.


During our lockdown and panic buying by shoppers here, the first thing aside from Pasta & toilet rolls to fly off the shelves were canned baked beans .


----------



## Giantsfan1954

katlupe said:


> Friday I could not get Bounty select a size paper towels in any size package. I normally buy the biggest package they have and store them in my storage area, bringing up one or two to my apartment.


Check Lowe’s, they usually have the large packages.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> During our lockdown and panic buying by shoppers here, the first thing aside from Pasta & toilet rolls to fly off the shelves were canned baked beans .


Yes, that happened here, but less than a month later beans were back in full stock and haven't been out of stock since.  People who aren't typically bean eaters likely have their pantries stocked with cans and bags of pinto, garbanzo, kidney, lentils, cannellini and other beans - and on those shelves they'll remain until they get donated or tossed in the trash.  

Canned baked beans fall under a different category because Americans often serve them at picnic.  They're sweet and require nothing more than a quick heat up.  Interestingly, canned baked beans are one of the few bean and legumes that I don't stock.  

Baked beans are a big breakfast item for Brits, correct?


----------



## debodun

Beans on toast is British fare.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Yes, that happened here, but less than a month later beans were back in full stock and haven't been out of stock since.  People who aren't typically bean eaters likely have their pantries stocked with cans and bags of pinto, garbanzo, kidney, lentils, cannellini and other beans - and on those shelves they'll remain until they get donated or tossed in the trash.
> 
> Canned baked beans fall under a different category because Americans often serve them at picnic.  They're sweet and require nothing more than a quick heat up.  Interestingly, canned baked beans are one of the few bean and legumes that I don't stock.
> 
> *Baked beans are a big breakfast item for Brits, correct?*


Correct ! There's not a meal that most Brits won't have baked beans with including snack ( baked beans on toast).. and they're cheap and nutritious so even people who wouldn't generally eat baked beans..like myself.. were stocking them..


----------



## fmdog44

I don't understand the shortages some of you are experiencing. Sanitary supplies are piled up everywhere I look even in liquor stores. Food i no problem anywhere.


----------



## C'est Moi

fmdog44 said:


> I don't understand the shortages some of you are experiencing. Sanitary supplies are piled up everywhere I look even in liquor stores. Food i no problem anywhere.


Same here.


----------



## StarSong

C'est Moi said:


> Same here.


Interesting.  I haven't seen Lysol or Clorox wipes on shelves since March.  Same with rubbing alcohol.


----------



## Furryanimal

Baked Bean fans...I have a cupboard full....three big tins for £1 in Home Bargains.HP.Can't turn that down.......no Food Hall tomato soup though.So I couldn't get that.But Heinz is 50p a can in Poundland!So I got that instead,


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> Baked Bean fans...I have a cupboard full....three big tins for £1 in Home Bargains.HP.Can't turn that down.......no Food Hall tomato soup though.So I couldn't get that.But Heinz is 50p a can in Poundland!So I got that instead,


I don't eat Canned soup.. but we did the same and stocked up with Beans even tho' I'm not a big bean fan.. my o/h like to eat them a couple of times a week . We prefer Branston  because they're not so sweet as Heinz.. ☺


----------



## Furryanimal

hollydolly said:


> I don't eat Canned soup.. but we did the same and stocked up with Beans even tho' I'm not a big bean fan.. my o/h like to eat them a couple of times a week . We prefer Branston  because they're not so sweet as Heinz.. ☺


I have a few cans of Branston from my Iceland deliveries...definitely the best.


----------



## Liberty

The pre-lighted $799.00 Christmas tree I saw at Home Depot!


----------



## Jules

Furryanimal said:


> I have a few cans of Branston from my Iceland deliveries...definitely the best.


Interesting.  I’ll have to look in Walmart (Canada) in their ethnic aisle.  They do have Branston products.  There are Heinz British Beans for $~$2.50  I bought them in another store for $1 and they were no different than regular ones.  
I like canned baked beans with wieners or scrambled eggs or as a side sometimes.  

It was near the end of the sale week so that may have been the reason there were no more kidney beans.  Chilli season will be coming soon.  I need to find some. I don’t want to do them from scratch.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Interesting.  I’ll have to look in Walmart (Canada) in their ethnic aisle.  They do have Branston products.  There are Heinz British Beans for $~$2.50 * I bought them in another store for $1 and they were no different than regular ones. *


I  see this all the time. Items in the ''International food aisle'' that  costs more that the regular ones yet taste no different ..


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> Interesting.  I haven't seen Lysol or Clorox wipes on shelves since March.  Same with rubbing alcohol.


And I bought them every week lately


----------



## Aunt Bea

The local Wegman's chain announced that it has implemented limits on paper products and some cleaning supplies.

No explanation of the change other than an effort to ensure that these items will be available to all shoppers.


----------



## hollydolly

Tesco ( our largest supermarket chain).. have put a 3 per customer limit on Pasta.. alcohol,  hand wipes  & TP... altho'  there's no shortage of these goods , and no other supermarket have placed restrictions


----------



## StarSong

Aunt Bea said:


> The local Wegman's chain announced that it has implemented limits on paper products and some cleaning supplies.
> 
> No explanation of the change other than an effort to ensure that these items will be available to all shoppers.


Limits are understandable.  Over the past few weeks I've seen people loading their carts with paper towels, TP and bottled water.

When my kids were little and they'd start hitting a candy dish at a relative's house, I'd ask them if they thought they could control themselves or did I need to make a rule about it. 

Same principle applies here.  When people won't control their  greed (or fear), stores have to make rules.    

@hollydolly, don't you think a 3 per customer is sufficient for pasta, alcohols, wipes and TP?  Presumably Tesco had some customers overbuying which is why they instituted the rule.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Limits are understandable.  Over the past few weeks I've seen people loading their carts with paper towels, TP and bottled water.
> 
> When my kids were little and they'd start hitting a candy dish at a relative's house, I'd ask them if they thought they could control themselves or did I need to make a rule about it.
> 
> Same principle applies here.  When people won't control their  greed (or fear), stores have to make rules.
> 
> @hollydolly, d*on't you think a 3 per customer is sufficient for pasta, alcohols, wipes and TP?  Presumably Tesco had some customers overbuying which is why they instituted the rule.*


well, we had much worse restrictions during our 3 month lockdown in the summer, people went berserk for TP , bottled water, Baby milk, pasta , just about everything  tbh... so this restriction by Tesco this time is mild compared to that .

The fact is that we have several large chains of supermarkets and they didn't feel the need to put restrictions in place this time.. and the shelves haven't been emptied. ..
The only rush I saw last week as we went into lockdown for the second time were people at Costco buying large amounts of TP.. and IMO they're to sell and not for personal use.. however they're stymied  this time  because there is no shortage of TP in the stores ... 

All that said... I do feel that a limit of 3 items is quite restricting for those who can't get to a supermarket on a regular basis, disabled, elderly, shift workers etc


----------



## Aunt Bea

The limits don't bother me.

I'm concerned that this is a sign that Wegman's may be anticipating a disruption in the supply chain due to the increased spread of Covid.


----------



## StarSong

I suppose it also depends on the size of the packages.  Are the packs 4 rolls of TP or 12 rolls (or more)?  Are the paper towels single packs or 4 roll packs?


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> I suppose it also depends on the size of the packages.  Are the packs 4 rolls of TP or 12 rolls (or more)?  Are the paper towels single packs or 4 roll packs?


it all varies... there's a blanket restriction on all


----------



## Autumn

I haven't been able to get any sort of disinfecting wipes or Lysol in the spray cans.  I can't seem to get original Pine Sol, just the lemon one.  I finally got a 13lb bag of the only food my cat will eat, for a while I was hunting all over the place and buying those 3lb bags at exorbitant prices.   And paper towels are in short supply, I had to buy some brand I never heard of and they don't hold up at all.  And absurdly enough, my sister is having a really hard time getting Gas-X... 

But it's not so bad.  I keep thinking of my mother's stories about rationing during WWII...


----------



## debodun

No limits of which I am aware at the local market, but they are price gouging. Almost $5 for a box of Cheez-It crackers. I went to another store a little further away and got them for the usual (before COVID) price. My last trip, I asked for pastrami at the deli, but when I got home and unwrapped it, it was corned beef.


----------



## Jules

By putting restrictions on an item, it becomes more desired.  People will return several times just to keep buying it.  With any luck they’ll buy other items.  There’s method in the retail madness.


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> I do feel that a limit of 3 items is quite restricting for those who can't get to a supermarket on a regular basis, disabled, elderly, shift workers etc



This is what I was going to add.
I'm all for sharing with others (!) but many of us cannot go to the store, at all, and the person who goes *for us*,
is either unavailable to go more often, or themselves have medical reasons that they cannot go more frequently, either, and are therefore needing to stock up both for themself, and for another person in the same position.


----------



## Aneeda72

Kaila said:


> This is what I was going to add.
> I'm all for sharing with others (!) but many of us cannot go to the store, at all, and the person who goes *for us*,
> is either unavailable to go more often, or themselves have medical reasons that they cannot go more frequently, either, and are therefore needing to stock up both for themself, and for another person in the same position.


I buy for my son in the group home.


----------



## AnnieA

Paper towels are becoming scarce here at Costco, Kroger, Sams and Walmart.  All have a limit of one per purchase and they've been missing on my last couple of Walmart pick up orders.

I've gotten Kirkland's disinfecting wipes at Costco a couple of times over the summer but they were out last week and not sure when they'd get more.

Approximately 10% of shelves were bare in the OTC medicine section at CVS a few days ago.

Have not found Lysol spray since early spring.


----------



## debodun

Artificial rum extract. Not to be had in 3 stores I patronized. People must be doing a lot of baking. I thought that was a passé Christmas tradition.


----------



## hawkdon

Welp, I just finished putting up a delivery from the grocery...but
they didn't send the Cheeto's, Candy bars, Hershey's, M & M's,
what the hell will I eat now?????????


----------



## hawkdon

A miracle, the young woman who'd delivered my groceries
yesterday, came by just now with all my SNACKS!!! She had seen my post on the delivery website, and felt really bad, she
went to another store and bought what I was missing and delivered it just now....so she earned her big tip I'd already
given her!!!!!


----------



## debodun

Bread seems to be in short suppy. Shelves at the nearest market had large empty areas. What was left was plain white and the bread that is over $4 a loaf and I'm not paying that for bread, or buying white.


----------



## win231

debodun said:


> Today - spray furniture polish, orange cleaner, ground black pepper (for a reasonable price - I'm not paying $4.99 for a 2.5 oz. container), garlic powder, AAA batteries (likewise for a reasonable price unless you consider $7.49 reasonable for 4), corned beef is still not available locally. I asked a clerk for the furniture polish and she handed me a bottle of Soft Scrub which is cleanser, not polish. Same with orange cleaner which is not laundry detergent. Do clerks even know what these household products are? On top of it, it was extremely hot and muggy - the first time I had a problem wearing a mask because of perspiration. By the time I got home, I could have watered my lawn with it.


I just got 12 AAA batteries for $7.00 on Amazon.  And, they are the latest model DURACELL'S.
I'm really charged up about it.
After seeing the ridiculous prices on batteries in stores, & seeing the great prices on Amazon, I can't understand why anyone would buy batteries in any store.


----------



## Aunt Marg

win231 said:


> I just got 12 AAA batteries for $7.00 on Amazon.  And, they are the latest model DURACELL'S.
> I'm really charged up about it.


Can I construe your buy as being positive?


----------



## win231

Aunt Marg said:


> Can I construe your buy as being positive?


Yes, at least on the top.


----------



## Aneeda72

Ordered a lot of stuff for the new baby (puppy) that arrives in a couple weeks.  Got a 26” crate on Amazon (small size) which includes the crate cover, two bowls, a tug toy, two chew toys, and a bed insert.  A puppy play pen which should fit her for six months at least.  Variety of treats and toys.  That darn stimulus check better come before the baby does.  

oh, dear, posted on the wrong place, sorry.


----------



## Damaged Goods

Liberty said:


> The pre-lighted $799.00 Christmas tree I saw at Home Depot!


$800 for a Xmas tree!!????  Size of the tree at the White House???


----------



## debodun

*Liquid *antacid - neither store brand or brand name. They had plenty of chewable tablets, though.


----------



## Aneeda72

Still can not get an automatic can opener.  . I also notice that the shelves are starting to thin out.


----------



## Jeweltea

debodun said:


> *Liquid *antacid - neither store brand or brand name. They had plenty of chewable tablets, though.


There was an article in our paper that said it was hard to get antacids right now.


----------



## Knight

Didn't plan 26 years ago when we retired to have access to 4 major food chains, 3 Mexican super markets & a variety of other ethnic food stores. But since it worked out that way, we get everything we shop for.


----------



## debodun

No store brand diet lemon-lime soda and no onions & peppers frozen stir fry mix. In fact, many shelves frozen food section had large empty spaces.


----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> No store brand diet lemon-lime soda and no onions & peppers frozen stir fry mix. In fact, many shelves frozen food section had large empty spaces.
> 
> View attachment 147193


I try to grocery shop between Tues morning and Friday afternoon.  Saturdays are crowded with people who can't get there during the week so I try not to add to the chaos, and many grocers don't get deliveries or stock shelves on Sundays because they don't want to pay premium labor rates.  (I worked for a grocery chain for a couple of years many moons ago.)    

You might have better luck shopping mid-morning mid-week, @debodun.


----------



## debodun

With the snow storm coming, I though I'd get it done at 7 am this morning before church.


----------



## Jeweltea

I saw on numerous news programs that Grape-nuts cereal is very hard to find. I do not like it so that doesn't affect me.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Jeweltea said:


> I saw on numerous news programs that Grape-nuts cereal is very hard to find. I do not like it so that doesn't affect me.


Funny you mention not liking Grape Nuts.

I was a kid that liked everything, but never took to Grape Nuts. I ate it but didn't enjoy it like I did a bowl of oatmeal, Sunny-Boy cereal, or Red River breakfast cereal.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Jeweltea said:


> I saw on numerous news programs that Grape-nuts cereal is very hard to find. I do not like it so that doesn't affect me.


When I worked in Rhode Island I was introduced to Grapenut Pudding.







https://newengland.com/today/food/desserts/puddings-custards/grapenut-pudding-2/


----------



## Kaila

Grapenut Ice Cream, anyone?


----------



## debodun

Oh, I also forgot to mention liter bottles of vanilla seltzer.


----------



## debodun

Dollar General still doesn't have their brand of liquid antacid.


----------



## debodun

A few weeks ago I sent an email to a store's corporate HQ asking about one of their products I haven't seen in months. Received a reply today. Just a typical form letter which didn't answer my question (store ID erased).


----------



## PamfromTx

A bit off track but I don't understand why people continue to hoard groceries.  

Lysol products dissappear quickly.  I have yet to find a Clorox brand bottle of chlorine.   

Even IBC root beer is rare.


----------



## debodun

Store brand diet lemon lime soda, fat free vanilla yogurt, packaged smoked provelone cheese slices.


----------



## StarSong

Other than some disinfecting products (which I don't buy anyway), for at least the past six months I haven't found stores to be out of stock on any more items than they might normally be out of.  
Stores have always occasionally run out of stock, and they rejigger their offerings based on popularity, availability, shelf space and other factors. 

Have there been recent pandemic related hoarding or runs on certain products in your areas?


----------



## Ceege

Jeweltea said:


> There was an article in our paper that said it was hard to get antacids right now.


If sugar isn't a problem, go to the candy isle and get a bag of the red & white striped peppermint candy.  Works just as good.


----------



## Aneeda72

No more shortages here at all.


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> Have there been recent pandemic related hoarding or runs on certain products in your areas?


No, SS. Not for quite some time.


----------



## debodun

Jeweltea said:


> There was an article in our paper that said it was hard to get antacids right now.


I see *tablet* antacids available, but haven't seen store-brand* liquid style* in a long time just a few brand-names.


----------



## Judycat

Canned cat food is still scarce here. So is some store brand cereal.


----------



## Jeweltea

What's up with string cheese? Aldi didn't have it and Food Lion only had a couple of packages...the most expensive brand of course. This has been fairly common for months now.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> No store brand diet lemon-lime soda and no onions & peppers frozen stir fry mix. In fact, many shelves frozen food section had large empty spaces.
> 
> View attachment 147193


we have absolutely no shortages here of Frozen mixed peppers or onions etc.. thanks goodness because I use them a lot, particularly red onions...


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> we have absolutely no shortages here of Frozen mixed peppers or onions etc.. thanks goodness because I use them a lot, particularly red onions...


I also buy and use a lot of frozen mixed peppers.  They're so convenient, aren't they?  I add my own onions to them because I've always got yellow and red onions on hand.  I haven't noticed a shortage of the frozen peppers or fresh onions here.


----------



## debodun

Frozen onions and peppers make a good pizza topping. Already prepared - no cutting, especially the onions, or seeding the peppers. Just nuke 2 minutes before putting them on the pizza.


----------



## Jules

Now I need to go into a grocery store and see if they sell frozen mixed peppers.  They do have frozen onions in some stores.  

The vitamin shelves here haven’t been well-stocked.


----------



## fmdog44

I don't get thee shortages everyone lists here. There is an abundance of disinfectants where i live. I see stacked displays everywhere as if they are overstocked. Stores like Home Depot, grocery stores, corner stores even liquor stores are packed with them.


----------



## fmdog44

Liberty said:


> I just use 2 cups water to 2 Tablespoons Clorox - put it in a spray bottle and use it for most all my disinfecting needs, countertops, stove, sinks, appliances, almost everything.  When using on countertops, just spray or wipe it on and let it air dry.


I read this lasts for only three days then discard it.


----------



## PamfromTx

We haven't found Ozarka 100% Natural Spring Water (16.9oz / 40pk).  <If you'd taste the tap water... you'd want to have plenty of bottled water as well.>​


----------



## Aneeda72

fmdog44 said:


> I don't get thee shortages everyone lists here. There is an abundance of disinfectants where i live. I see stacked displays everywhere as if they are overstocked. Stores like Home Depot, grocery stores, corner stores even liquor stores are packed with them.


Yup, they are even on clearance at stores in our area, no shortage now at all.


----------



## Aneeda72

PamfromTx said:


> We haven't found Ozarka 100% Natural Spring Water (16.9oz / 40pk).  <If you'd taste the tap water... you'd want to have plenty of bottled water as well.>​


No kidding, we buy bottled water as well.


----------



## Judycat

Made a special trip to Lowes, the famous American home improvement store whose slogan promises "Do It Right for Less".  I got the last two bags of Solar Salt they had, one of which was taped because of holes. They didn't tape it right and I lost salt on the way to the car. Maybe they mean "Do It Right _With _Less".  I also needed one of those magnetic catches for a cabinet door.  The receptacles were empty at the store. Wound up fixing the broken one I already had. I had a curt and dumb cashier too. Older lady didn't know what I was talking about and was irritated with me because of it. Got cat food at WalMart though.


----------



## Aneeda72

Judycat said:


> Made a special trip to Lowes, the famous American home improvement store whose slogan promises "Do It Right for Less".  I got the last two bags of Solar Salt they had, one of which was taped because of holes. They didn't tape it right and I lost salt on the way to the car. Maybe they mean "Do It Right _With _Less".  I also needed one of those magnetic catches for a cabinet door.  The receptacles were empty at the store. Wound up fixing the broken one I already had. I had a curt and dumb cashier too. Older lady didn't know what I was talking about and was irritated with me because of it. Got cat food at WalMart though.


I had a dumb know it all at my doctors office who learned, from me in a nice way, that she DID NOT know it all.  I can not stand stupid people.


----------



## Jeweltea

It looks like we might have another toilet paper shortage due to a shortage of shipping containers.


https://thehill.com/homenews/news/5...tage-could-lead-to-next-toilet-paper-shortage


----------



## Don M.

Jeweltea said:


> It looks like we might have another toilet paper shortage due to a shortage of shipping containers.
> https://thehill.com/homenews/news/5...tage-could-lead-to-next-toilet-paper-shortage



Europe may be hit with any number of shortages, in coming weeks.  It appears that a huge container ship has gone aground in the Suez Canal, and shipping is blocked.  It may take weeks before this ship is floated, and in the interim hundreds of shipments of nearly everything will be delayed.


----------



## StarSong

Jeweltea said:


> It looks like we might have another toilet paper shortage due to a shortage of shipping containers.
> 
> 
> https://thehill.com/homenews/news/5...tage-could-lead-to-next-toilet-paper-shortage


Good grief!


----------



## Jeweltea

Don M. said:


> Europe may be hit with any number of shortages, in coming weeks.  It appears that a huge container ship has gone aground in the Suez Canal, and shipping is blocked.  It may take weeks before this ship is floated, and in the interim hundreds of shipments of nearly everything


https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...-stuck-egypt-threatens-economy-united-states/

It isn't just Europe. It will affect us too.


----------



## StarSong

Jeweltea said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...-stuck-egypt-threatens-economy-united-states/
> 
> It isn't just Europe. It will affect us too.


Great article.  Thanks!


----------



## SetWave

Don M. said:


> Europe may be hit with any number of shortages, in coming weeks.  It appears that a huge container ship has gone aground in the Suez Canal, and shipping is blocked.  It may take weeks before this ship is floated, and in the interim hundreds of shipments of nearly everything will be delayed.


I dread saying this . . . but the QAnonannoying have decided it contains child sex slaves. I kid you not.


----------



## Jeweltea

For the second week in a row, my grocery store has had no paper towels...not one roll. I don't need them but found it odd. Other paper products were in stock.


----------



## terry123

I have been having groceries delivered and no shortages yet.  I even got some Lysol spray.  I do plan on getting out soon and shopping in person.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> *Now I need to go into a grocery store and see if they sell frozen mixed peppers.  They do have frozen onions in some stores. *


Did you get your mixed peppers, Jules ?

We have no shortage at all of those, or frozen onions, or mushrooms..


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> Did you get your mixed peppers, Jules ?
> 
> We have no shortage at all of those, or frozen onions, or mushrooms..


No luck.  They don’t sell the even frozen peppers.  Last week fresh peppers were $6 for 3.  That was the sale price.  The week before I bought a pack of 6 small ones for that price and wondered if I was paying too much.  Guess not.  

All the stores seem to be short of vitamins.  This has been for months.


----------



## MarciKS

Mainly getting ahold of the generic stuff right now has been an issue. I have to buy Motrin which is 10 times more expensive because there's none of the generic caplets left. 

Also went to get gas the other night and it was over $3 a gal here because all the regular unleaded was gone. Had to get mid grade unleaded which is the 10% ethanol.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Did you get your mixed peppers, Jules ?
> 
> We have no shortage at all of those, or frozen onions, or mushrooms..


You can easily buy frozen mushrooms, Holly?  Lucky you!  

Trader Joe's carries them here, haven't seen them anywhere else. I sometimes saute a batch of fresh mushrooms and freeze them in quart ziplocks, but it would be a lot easier to buy them. 

@Jules, only one food chain (Smart & Final) near me carries frozen peppers at a reasonable price: 2 lbs. of mixed red, green & yellow pepper strips for $4.00. 

The store runs out of stock now and then so if I notice them while shopping I snag a few bags.


----------



## StarSong

Last week I was low on toilet paper for the first time since the pandemic started  I've bought some during the past year, of course, but this was the first time I specifically NEEDED to get some because my bathrooms were running low.  

Costco was well stocked, but it was still a moment of weird déjà vu.     

@MarciKS, unleaded gas in CA costs roughly $4.00 per gallon these days.


----------



## MarciKS

StarSong said:


> Last week I was low on toilet paper for the first time since the pandemic started  I've bought some during the past year, of course, but this was the first time I specifically NEEDED to get some because my bathrooms were running low.
> 
> Costco was well stocked, but it was still a moment of weird déjà vu.
> 
> @MarciKS, unleaded gas in CA costs roughly $4.00 per gallon these days.


Well hopefully they'll get this pipeline thing under control. I don't think I can walk to work. I'm getting too old for this crap.

I still have a buttload of TP and I didn't hafta hoard it.


----------



## StarSong

MarciKS said:


> I still have a buttload of TP and I didn't hafta hoard it.


To be clear, I didn't hoard TP or anything else during the crisis.  By coincidence I had a pretty good supply when the shortages hit, and managed to keep a good supply throughout.  It just so happened that I was running low last week and it was a strange momentary reminder of how things were a year ago.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> *You can easily buy frozen mushrooms, Holly?  Lucky you!
> *
> Trader Joe's carries them here, haven't seen them anywhere else. I sometimes saute a batch of fresh mushrooms and freeze them in quart ziplocks, but it would be a lot easier to buy them.
> 
> @Jules, only one food chain (Smart & Final) near me carries frozen peppers at a reasonable price: 2 lbs. of mixed red, green & yellow pepper strips for $4.00.
> 
> The store runs out of stock now and then so if I notice them while shopping I snag a few bags.


Yes absolutely easily, in every supermarket chain...


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> No luck.  They don’t sell the even frozen peppers.  Last week fresh peppers were $6 for 3.  That was the sale price.  The week before I bought a pack of 6 small ones for that price and wondered if I was paying too much.  Guess not.
> 
> All the stores seem to be short of vitamins.  This has been for months.


No vitamin shortage here. In fact I bought some Vit Bcomplex in the Vitamin store ( holland & Barrett ) just last week and they're doing a buy one get one for a Penny . which is something they've been doing of several times a year  for years.

Then when I got home I found I still had a bottle of 500 I bought last year from Costco..so I've got a lot to keep me going for a while 

Sorry to hear you can't get frozen chopped mixed peppers.. they're such a staple here..., and we keep loads in the freezers to use most days..


----------



## MarciKS

StarSong said:


> To be clear, I didn't hoard TP or anything else during the crisis.  By coincidence I had a pretty good supply when the shortages hit, and managed to keep a good supply throughout.  It just so happened that I was running low last week and it was a strange momentary reminder of how things were a year ago.


I know. I wasn't accusing. *Smiles* I just bought normally and had plenty. When it got bad I would get either paper towels or napkins as back up just in case. Some of those are still sitting in the closet. Thank God they didn't run out of Seabond. LOL


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> No vitamin shortage here. In fact I bought some Vit Bcomplex in the Vitamin store ( holland & Barrett ) just last week and they're doing a buy one get one for a Penny . which is something they've been doing of several times a year for years.


Costco vitamins have remained in full stock here, too.


----------



## StarSong

MarciKS said:


> I know. I wasn't accusing. *Smiles* I just bought normally and had plenty. When it got bad I would get either paper towels or napkins as back up just in case. Some of those are still sitting in the closet. Thank God they didn't run out of Seabond. LOL




p.s. I had to look up Seabond.


----------



## MarciKS

StarSong said:


> p.s. I had to look up Seabond.


*So you see the dilemma I'd have been in. *Snorts and laughs**


----------



## Jules

There’s one large store I don’t like but they tend to carry more frozen products so decided to check them out this morning.  It was strange to see gaps in some particular brands.  No logic.  Must just be supply.  Wanted four things, came home with many more.  Forgot to look in the frozen aisle.  I had wanted ice cream treats so saved that area for last.  Last never happened.


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> To be clear, I didn't hoard TP or anything else during the crisis.  By coincidence I had a pretty good supply when the shortages hit, and managed to keep a good supply throughout.  It just so happened that I was running low last week and it was a strange momentary reminder of how things were a year ago.


I was down to a single roll of TP before I knew there was a shortage and a lady offer me one of her TP’s for the price of two and I bought it from her.  I will NEVER be short of TP again.  I am well stocked.  No shortages here.


----------



## RadishRose

Unless it's something I don't want or need, I have not seen any shortages. 

Full up on frozen peppers, TP, vitamins, etc.


----------



## Aunt Bea

The only shortages I've noticed are various forms of frozen chicken like tenders, wings, fried chicken, etc...

I'm not sure if that's due to a limited supply or an increased demand for convenience foods.
.


----------



## Jeweltea

Frozen peppers and onions have always been hard to find here. Only a couple of stores sell them (and they are the stores I generally do not go to). When I occasionally go to those stores, I buy quite a few.

As for toilet paper, in February 2020 the store I go to had a fantastic sale on it  ($5 for 18 double rolls) but you had to buy in multiples of 2 to get the price. I already had some but I still bought 2 packages. A month later when the Covid shortage  hit, I was very glad I did. By the time I needed it again, it wasn't hard to find.


----------



## Jeweltea

Aunt Bea said:


> The only shortages I've noticed are various forms of frozen chicken like tenders, wings, fried chicken, etc...
> 
> I'm not sure if that's due to a limited supply or an increased demand for convenience foods.
> .


I read that chicken is in short supply but haven't noticed it here.


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> Unless it's something I don't want or need, I have not seen any shortages.


Same here.


----------



## Jules

Yippee.  I found frozen peppers today. Bought some even though I still have fresh. 

Kept thinking there was another frozen vegetable I wanted to look for.  Duh, mushrooms.


----------



## Murrmurr

I can't find normal toilet paper, only those mega rolls. I don't like those mega rolls. They don't fit well on the thing you hang them on in the bathroom. You can get them on the little bar ok, but they don't roll because they're pinned against the wall. So when you pull on the end piece, it just tears off, and you just have to keep pulling off one square at a time until you figure you've got a sufficient number of squares stacked up in your hand to do an adequate job, and you have to keep doing that until the roll is about half used up and it can unroll freely. 

There is something satisfying about the moment that happens, but it doesn't make up for all the other days prior.


----------



## Aneeda72

Murrmurr said:


> I can't find normal toilet paper, only those mega rolls. I don't like those mega rolls. They don't fit well on the thing you hang them on in the bathroom. You can get them on the little bar ok, but they don't roll because they're pinned against the wall. So when you pull on the end piece, it just tears off, and you just have to keep pulling off one square at a time until you figure you've got a sufficient number of squares stacked up in your hand to do an adequate job, and you have to keep doing that until the roll is about half used up and it can unroll freely.
> 
> There is something satisfying about the moment that happens, but it doesn't make up for all the other days prior.


Poor thing, life is so hard.

remember when you had to go to several stores to get the worst toilet paper ever?  And now you are complaining about mega rolls .  Sorry, I can not relate, I am just so happy to have my TP.  I hug it every time I get a roll out.  

Be grateful for what you have.    “Dear Lord, thank you for the toilet paper”.


----------



## Murrmurr

Aneeda72 said:


> Poor thing, life is so hard.
> 
> remember when you had to go to several stores to get the worst toilet paper ever?  And now you are complaining about mega rolls . Sorry, I can not relate, I am just so happy to have my TP. I hug it every time I get a roll out.
> 
> Be grateful for what you have.    “Dear Lord, thank you for the toilet paper”.


My bad.

But they don't fit in the toilet paper caddy, either.


----------



## Aneeda72

Murrmurr said:


> My bad.
> 
> But they don't fit in the toilet paper caddy, either.


I set my on the sink or behind on the toilet, I don’t have a holder anyway.


----------



## mrstime

Its been more than a month since I could find cooking spray, I forgot the excuse one of our 3 grocery stores gave.


----------



## Murrmurr

mrstime said:


> Its been more than a month since I could find cooking spray, I forgot the excuse one of our 3 grocery stores gave.


That's odd. Do you remember if it's because of a health issue?


----------



## J-Kat

My store is missing the biscotti cookies I enjoy with coffee in the mornings.  I've checked the last 2-3 weeks and the shelf is still empty.  Can't imagine why there would be a supply problem with cookies but it is rather irritating.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Yippee.  I found frozen peppers today. Bought some even though I still have fresh.
> 
> Kept thinking there was another frozen vegetable I wanted to look for. * Duh, mushrooms.*


just a reminder...


----------



## Judycat

When I went this past week, there were no frozen broccoli florets.


----------



## StarSong

Didn't we all notice some out-of-stocks before February 2020, and shrug them off as annoyances rather than a larger pattern? 

In the beginning of the pandemic most outages could be attributed to manufacturing interruptions, hoarding, and utilization changes (e.g. more demand for ketchup packets instead of bottled ketchup), but is there much of that going on anymore?    

That said, despite efforts by stock market analysts to deemphasize the statistics, prices on consumer goods are going up, including food.


----------



## Jeweltea

StarSong said:


> Didn't we all notice some out-of-stocks before February 2020, and shrug them off as annoyances rather than a larger pattern?


Yes, I remember a couple of years ago that Aldi and Lidl were both out of canned green beans for weeks. I feed them to my dogs so I like to get the cheap generic ones that they sell. I had to buy the name brands at another store for awhile.  I never knew why they were out. Same thing happened with canned black olives once, which we like to buy.


----------



## debodun

This week - quiet a few things, and what I could find seemed a lot more costly than on my last grocery trip. Tried the three stores to get oyster crackers. Seeing a lot of empty shelves - worse than when the pandemic started. Just for a few snacks, sandwich and salad fixin's - over $90! Last time I bought a bags of salad mix, they were 2 for $4, now they are $3.99 each. Dollar liters of seltzer are now $1.75. A box of 20 Bigelow tea bags went from $2.99 to $3.49.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


>


Really interesting thanks for posting it


----------



## debodun

A domino effect


----------



## debodun

Still no store brand oyster crackers to be had locally. The clerk in one store (Family Dollar) volunteered the info that there hasn't been ANY food on the delivery truck for the last 2 weeks. No turkey pastrami at the deli at the supermarket. They haven't had it in a while. There, the counter person said it had been discontinued. Guess I won't have to bother asking for it again. No size AA lithium batteries to be had anywhere.


----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> Still no store brand oyster crackers to be had locally. The clerk in one store (Family Dollar) volunteered the info that there hasn't been ANY food on the delivery truck for the last 2 weeks. No turkey pastrami at the deli at the supermarket. They haven't had it in a while. There, the counter person said it had been discontinued. Guess I won't have to bother asking for it again. No size AA lithium batteries to be had anywhere.


Deb, I know you're resistant to the idea of using a credit card and buying on line, but things like specialty batteries are much easier to find through the internet.  Walmart.com, Target.com and Amazon.com generally offer free shipping for orders over $35. 

Major credit cards offer an easy way to create "one-time only" numbers to make online purchases, meaning you wouldn't be using your actual card number when interacting with the stores' websites. 

As for the turkey pastrami, you may have to drive beyond your small town to find it. Are there any big stores (like Walmart) within reasonable driving distance? 

I feel your pain. It's a drag to not be able to find what you need/want.


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> Deb, I know you're resistant to the idea of using a credit card and buying on line, but things like specialty batteries are much easier to find through the internet.  Walmart.com, Target.com and Amazon.com generally offer free shipping for orders over $35.
> 
> Major credit cards offer an easy way to create "one-time only" numbers to make online purchases, meaning you wouldn't be using your actual card number when interacting with the stores' websites.
> 
> As for the turkey pastrami, you may have to drive beyond your small town to find it. Are there any big stores (like Walmart) within reasonable driving distance?
> 
> I feel your pain. It's a drag to not be able to find what you need/want.


I agree and I think it’s because Deb mainly shops in her small town.  We have no shortages here.


----------



## Jules

Not me, but someone in another province mentioned there was a shortage of adult diapers.


----------



## Aneeda72

Jules said:


> Not me, but someone in another province mentioned there was a shortage of adult diapers.


What size? Husband has been having issues


----------



## StarSong

Aneeda72 said:


> What size? Husband has been having issues


Why would you laugh at that?


----------



## debodun

My meltdown in Job Lots.

First off, it was crowded for a weekday morning. Long lines at every register and people in catatonic trances blocking every aisle. Couldn't find half the items I went for. Asking floor clerks just netted bemused stares or a statement of, "If it's not on the shelf, we don't have it." When I finally got to the checkout, the clerk scanned my courtesy card, the proceeded to ask me to fill out an electronic form where I had to provide my email address and phone number. I protested saying that I had provided that information when I applied for the courtesy card. She said that they had to update info on customers. After a little back and forth about it, she bypassed the electronic form.

After scanning a few items, she picked up a bag of egg noodles and the bag split. I told her to forget it, but she called over another clerk and told him to get a replacement. Meanwhile the line behind me kept growing. Then another item wouldn't scan - it didn't have a bar code. Another clerk was summoned, and after some wait, she returned and said that was the only item in the store that didn't have a bar code and they didn't know what the price was. I told the check-out clerk to forget it. 

Then I had a pair of sneakers where the shelf tag said $9.99, but when they were scanned the price was $25. I told her to forget the shoes. Now the line behind me was about 10 people.

I finally had enough and spoke out emphatically, "I have NEVER had so much trouble at a Job Lots before! First it's sign this, fill out that. Your merchandise doesn't scan correctly or has compromise packaging!" I regretted it  - it wasn't the poor check out lady's fault, but I had had my fill of frustration.


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> Why would you laugh at that?


Because it was funny


----------



## Jules

debodun said:


> I regretted it - it wasn't the poor check out lady's fault, but I had had my fill of frustration.


Your frustrations were understandable.  If I catch myself being grumpy, I apologize and tell the clerk that it’s not their fault.  I wish they could pass on the customers opinions of the illogical decisions made by management or head office.  

I sure do appreciate a single line for all tills.


----------



## Aunt Bea

debodun said:


> My meltdown in Job Lots.
> 
> First off, it was crowded for a weekday morning. Long lines at every register and people in catatonic trances blocking every aisle. Couldn't find half the items I went for. Asking floor clerks just netted bemused stares or a statement of, "If it's not on the shelf, we don't have it." When I finally got to the checkout, the clerk scanned my courtesy card, the proceeded to ask me to fill out an electronic form where I had to provide my email address and phone number. I protested saying that I had provided that information when I applied for the courtesy card. She said that they had to update info on customers. After a little back and forth about it, she bypassed the electronic form.
> 
> After scanning a few items, she picked up a bag of egg noodles and the bag split. I told her to forget it, but she called over another clerk and told him to get a replacement. Meanwhile the line behind me kept growing. Then another item wouldn't scan - it didn't have a bar code. Another clerk was summoned, and after some wait, she returned and said that was the only item in the store that didn't have a bar code and they didn't know what the price was. I told the check-out clerk to forget it.
> 
> Then I had a pair of sneakers where the shelf tag said $9.99, but when they were scanned the price was $25. I told het to forget the shoes. Now the line behind me was about 10 people.
> 
> I finally had enough and spoke out emphatically, "I have NEVER had so much trouble at a Job Lots before! First it's sign this, fill out that. Your merchandise doesn't scan correctly or has compromise packaging!" I regretted it  - it wasn't the poor check out lady's fault, but I had had my fill of frustration.


I had similar problems at the local Tops Friendly Market this morning.

Before  8:00am they don’t have a regular cashier on duty so you are forced to use the self checkout.  This morning nothing scanned properly.  Before  I finished checking out I had three employees helping me.

Some days you’re the pigeon and some days you’re the statue.


----------



## debodun

Store brand small sized trash bags - they had brand name large size.

Store brand diet lemon line and raspberry ginger ale.


----------



## Jules

The multivitamin racks are really empty.  Kirkland seems to have quit carrying the ones I just learned to like.  

The makeup department at WM hasn’t the SPF moisturizer that I‘ve wanted for two weeks.  Looked at the other products and the shelves are almost bare there too.  The clerk said they’re changing suppliers because the other wasn’t doing a good job.  Neither is this one.


----------



## hollydolly

some of our stores look like this ...
















https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-2-000-HGV-drivers-Royal-Logistics-Corps.html


----------



## Knight

Must be tough living where food shopping is limited. I can walk to Albertsons, Smith's & Walmart Neighborhood markets. All 3 fully stocked. Then with a short drive Large stores catering to the spanish population Marketon, Cardenas & La Bonita all fully stocked. A little longer drive but for speciality Laos Asia Market, India Market.

Having fresh fruits & vegetables available year round & make it from scratch no junk food menu variety was part of our retirement plan. Last year during the panic it was a little tough but doable since we have a selection to chose from.


----------



## Jules

What a heck of a mess.  Short a 100,000 drivers!  I gather most of this is because of the number of people that have to isolate because of their phones alerting (pinging) when they were near someone who tested positive.  Or is it an excuse for ‘work to rule’.  

There must be 100s of thousand of other occupations with the same problem?

@horseless carriage, isn’t logistics your specialty?  Any opinions on this?


----------



## horseless carriage

Jules said:


> @horseless carriage, isn’t logistics your specialty?  Any opinions on this?


To obtain a licence to drive an articulated truck a candidate must first take, and pass, a driving test on a rigid heavy goods truck. The cost of that is about £3000. That's assuming that the candidate passes the test at the first attempt. It will cost another three to three and a half thousand in order to obtain the licence to drive articulated trucks, again, assuming a first time pass. 

It's a lot of money for someone to find, many simply cannot, so as the older drivers reach retirement you have the perfect storm. Many blame Brexit, the loss of foreign drivers and any other reason, but the blame lays squarely with employers not paying a living wage. My brother and I employed about forty drivers until we retired and sold our business ten years ago. We paid a good salary and gave them five weeks annual leave instead of the statuary four. We never experienced a driver shortage.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-gloucestershire-58006669


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> What a heck of a mess.  Short a 100,000 drivers!  I gather most of this is because of the number of people that have to isolate because of their phones alerting (pinging) when they were near someone who tested positive.  Or is it an excuse for ‘work to rule’.
> 
> There must be 100s of thousand of other occupations with the same problem?
> 
> @horseless carriage, isn’t logistics your specialty?  Any opinions on this?


'pingdemic' they are calling it....


----------



## Tish

We don't have any shortages here at the moment but in Sydney and West Sydney the panic buyers have raided the supermarkets.


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> some of our stores look like this ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-2-000-HGV-drivers-Royal-Logistics-Corps.html


----------



## PamfromTx

No idea as I have not been to a grocery store in a couple of weeks.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> some of our stores look like this ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-2-000-HGV-drivers-Royal-Logistics-Corps.html


@hollydolly, in the first photo, what do the three freezer segment on the right normally hold?  It looks like the script says "Free From" but I have no idea what that means.  Is this free food?  Natural food?  Vegan/vegetarian food?

Those photos are shocking and the article is even more so.  What a logistical nightmare!  
Can't blame people who're deleting that app if they've been vaccinated or gotten immunity from having been sick with Covid.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> @hollydolly, in the first photo, what do the three freezer segment on the right normally hold?  It looks like the script says "Free From" but I have no idea what that means.  Is this free food?  Natural food?  Vegan/vegetarian food?
> 
> Those photos are shocking and the article is even more so.  What a logistical nightmare!
> Can't blame people who're deleting that app if they've been vaccinated or gotten immunity from having been sick with Covid.


it's food free from Gluten  or Dairy or Wheat etc...


----------



## MickaC

This is about not what i can't get.....but .....what i won't buy unless it's on a good sale.
One kind of Swanson's T. V. dinner that i like, haven't been on sale since late spring.....regular price, 4.70, will pay this if i'm at 
a weak moment.....finally came on sale this past week for 3/9.00.....stocked up.
Janes Breaded Chicken Breast Strips.......regular price.....15.99.....sale also past week, 9.99.....stocked up.....before Covid, they used to come on sale for as little as 6.99.
My main staple of meat......Co-op Sensibles marinated, skinless, boneless breasts, frozen......the price has gone up to 44.99 per box of about 15 breasts......used  to be before this past week.....38.99......sale price often.....26.99......hard to say what kind of sale price would be now.
I will buy regular price if i have to.....pretty much the only meat i eat other than fish.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I was panicking because I couldn't get Kirkland (Costco brand) toilet tissue for 6 months! I bought other brands including Scott (out of desperation...I rate it a D) and Charmin, which doesn't last as long as Kirkland. A feed the seniors program donated a few rolls of a no name brand and I found I liked Walgreens and Shoprite's new brand. Finally Costco started stocking their brand again. 

Another thing I can no longer find, even before COVID is Campbell's green pea soup...not the split with ham but the meatless green pea paste that must be diluted with water. Upon checking Campbell's site, I found out it's been discontinued.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> This is about not what i can't get.....but .....what i won't buy unless it's on a good sale.
> One kind of Swanson's T. V. dinner that i like, haven't been on sale since late spring.....regular price, 4.70, will pay this if i'm at
> a weak moment.....finally came on sale this past week for 3/9.00.....stocked up.
> Janes Breaded Chicken Breast Strips.......regular price.....15.99.....sale also past week, 9.99.....stocked up.....before Covid, they used to come on sale for as little as 6.99.
> My main staple of meat......Co-op Sensibles marinated, *skinless, boneless breasts, frozen......the price has gone up to 44.99 per box of about 15 breasts....*..used  to be before this past week.....38.99......sale price often.....26.99......hard to say what kind of sale price would be now.
> I will buy regular price if i have to.....pretty much the only meat i eat other than fish.


what weight is that for 15  skinless chicken breasts ?..frozen skinless chicken breasts here for 1.8kg... (4 pounds in weight, not sure how many in the pack) is £10.00 sterling  at todays prices , which equals  ...=$17 Canadian


----------



## StarSong

OneEyedDiva said:


> Another thing I can no longer find, even before COVID is Campbell's green pea soup...not the split with ham but the meatless green pea paste that must be diluted with water. Upon checking Campbell's site, I found out it's been discontinued.


Why not make your own?  It's easy enough to do...

https://www.food.com/recipe/thatbobbiegirls-better-than-campbells-green-pea-soup-61681


----------



## Aneeda72

Strangely enough there is a run on bottled water again and possibly toilet paper.  Couldn’t find the brand of bottled water I like, which I haven’t bought in months, at Costco.  Costco has other water and has limited it to two cases.  I think putting limits on things starts a run and a false image of shortages.

At Sams club there were no limits on bottle water but people were buying 6 to 8 large cases of it.  They did not have our brand either, but we bought two cases, only 2.22 for 40 bottled water.  Since we are traveling through Nevada, Arizona, and Texas; we want to make sure we have plenty of water with us in case of delays on the highways.

The brand of water we like was available and on sale at Target and other places but the cases were smaller, we would have had to buy more, and that would take up more room in the car.  I also saw people buying LOTS of TP, but it was not limited in how much you could buy.

Otherwise, still no shortages here.


----------



## StarSong

I haven't spotted TP shortages in over a year.  Most large bottled water purchases and shortages mystify me.  I make my own using a purifier and refilling 2 liter soda and 1 gallon water bottles.  Sometimes I take a small bottled water with me while running errands on a hot day, more often I use a refillable bottle like a Contigo, adding ice to keep it cool.    

If my area's stores are experiencing true shortages (not typical "we ran out of that, there'll be more next week"), they've slipped under my radar.


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> what weight is that for 15  skinless chicken breasts ?..frozen skinless chicken breasts here for 1.8kg... (4 pounds in weight, not sure how many in the pack) is £10.00 sterling  at todays prices , which equals  ...=$17 Canadian


Next time i'm at the grocery store, i'll check the weight on the box of chicken breasts.....when i get them home, i always divide them up in freezer bags, so i don't have the weight here.


----------



## debodun

I had to take my lawn mower blade back to Lowe's and as long as I had to go way over there, I decided to do some grocery and slipper shopping at WalMart which is just a few miles down the road from Lowe's. I think they had more bare shelves that the local market. Hardly and brand-name packaged cold cuts, very few ladies slippers. They had ONE package of oyster crackers.


----------



## Judycat

My local Wal Mart shoe dept. was pretty bare too. Must be the seasonal change. There were people working on the stock but I didn't see them putting any out. Lot of talking and discussion though.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I made an early morning Walmart run.

 I was able to get most of the things on my list but I did notice many empty shelves in the convenience food sections.  I’m not sure if that is because of supply line issues or because the local colleges and university kids are back in town.

The one thing that did hit home this morning is the low prices at Walmart compared to my local Tops Friendly Market.  Every item at Walmart was fifty cents to a dollar cheaper.  This summer I’ve been walking to Tops for the exercise.  It’s a nice little one mile round trip.  I enjoy the walk but I need to stick to the weekly specials and be a little more selective.


----------



## debodun

I'd shop more at WalMart if it were closer. I usually only go there about twice a year. I don't like the congested traffic around it. But then, they wouldn't build one out in the middle of the boondocks.


----------



## Aunt Bea

debodun said:


> I'd shop more at WalMart if it were closer. I usually only go there about twice a year. I don't like the congested traffic around it. But then, they wouldn't build one out in the middle of the boondocks.


Mine is a five mile round trip. I go at 6:00am when they open.

Monday is actually a pretty good time to go.  The bread guys and stock clerks swarm the place first thing in the morning

I only go every couple of months and stock up.  

The worst part is all of the lugging and tugging when I get home.


----------



## debodun

It's a 24 mile round trip to WalMart for me.


----------



## Furryanimal

I didn’t get toilet rolls with my shopping delivery.

had to go out for them.


----------



## debodun

I double checked the route an MapQuest - double it for the round trip.


----------



## terry123

I don't get out but do Walmart delivery and have been able to get all that I need.  The produce is even good.  Don't have any problems but if I do I will  let them know.  Free delivery since I have Walmart plus plan.


----------



## PamfromTx

debodun said:


> It's a 24 mile round trip to WalMart for me.


That's nothing @Deb;  I had to travel close to 30 miles each day for six weeks to receive radiation.  By myself, I might add.


----------



## fatboy

terry123 said:


> I don't get out but do Walmart delivery and have been able to get all that I need.  The produce is even good.  Don't have any problems but if I do I will  let them know.  Free delivery since I have Walmart plus plan.


Walmart plus is great.no problems here at all.


----------



## Don M.

It appears that some parts of the country are seeing people beginning to "stock up" again.  Between the rise in this pandemic, and product shortages, some store aisles are getting empty again.  Costco recently announced limits on how much of some items they will sell.

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/cos...imits-items-213700656.html?fr=sycsrp_catchall


----------



## StarSong

Don M. said:


> It appears that some parts of the country are seeing people beginning to "stock up" again.  Between the rise in this pandemic, and product shortages, some store aisles are getting empty again.  Costco recently announced limits on how much of some items they will sell.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/cos...imits-items-213700656.html?fr=sycsrp_catchall


According to the article, they're placing limits on sale items which is something I've observed there (and at other retailers) many, many times over the years.  *"*_*The reason for the current purchasing limits is a member-only sales event going on through August 29." * _


----------



## debodun

If the situation in the Middle East heats up...watch out!!!


----------



## Pinky

While we were out shopping the other day, we noticed some people stocking up (and I mean, cartful) on TP. Why? I hadn't heard of a shortage lately, but I guess there will be if people start hoarding it.


----------



## Jules

Our Walmart delivery charge is reasonable.  If you have large order, especially of heavy items, it saves the hassle and cost of gas.  I only use pick up on days when I want lots of V8, etc.


----------



## debodun

Goes to show what people think about first. You might starve, but you'll have a clean arse.


----------



## debodun

No diet lemon-lime store brand soda. No bread under $6 a loaf. There are less expensive loaves, if I wanted to get white bread, but I only buy whole grain  bread.


----------



## AnnieA

Gluten free crackers and cookies are becoming more scarce.  There are only a few selections of each at most stores now, and can't find some favorites anywhere.


----------



## win231

AnnieA said:


> Gluten free crackers and cookies are becoming more scarce.  There are only a few selections of each at most stores now, and can't find some favorites anywhere.


Here is what I think is the BEST chocolate chip cookie!  It's gluten free.  I get them from Walmart online.



Pr Glutino Gluten Free Chocolate Chip Cookies 8.6 oz. Pack, Size: 8.6 fl oz
$4.86


----------



## StarSong

win231 said:


> Here is what I think is the BEST chocolate chip cookie!  It's gluten free.  I get them from Walmart online.


You eat a gluten-free diet, Win?  I didn't realize that.


----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> No diet lemon-lime store brand soda. No bread under $6 a loaf. There are less expensive loaves, if I wanted to get white bread, but I only buy whole grain  bread.


The down sides of living in a small town with few grocery options.


----------



## debodun

The Dollar General is practically empty. When I asked the manager about it, she indicated that the supply trucks are focused on delivering to outlets near larger population centers. I guess when you live in the boonies, you take what you can get. What's different between now and 18 months ago in regard to stocking stores?


----------



## win231

StarSong said:


> You eat a gluten-free diet, Win?  I didn't realize that.


No, I don't eat a gluten-free diet.  Gluten doesn't bother me.  A friend was told to avoid Gluten & I gave her those cookies & she LOVED them.
She had me try one & I couldn't believe how good it was.   Since I'm diabetic, I'll usually have a couple when my glucose is low.  They have 10 gms sugar each; not too bad.


----------



## Marie5656

*I did my monthly big shopping trip yesterday.  Nothing really out, but aside from the TP, I noticed much empty space in the frozen food aisles , mostly in the frozen prepared foods..like the pizzas, TV dinners, ravioli and such.  many sections completly empty.*


----------



## PamfromTx

It's the same here, @Marie5656 .... many aisles are almost empty.  It surprised me to see the bread section empty except for some very expensive loaves of bread.


----------



## Pink Biz

Lemon streusel loaf


----------



## Jackie23

I've had problems with the last 2 pick up orders with Walmart......they've change their App , so I don't know if the problem was the App or shortages..but nearly half of a long list of groceries was 'ship only' items, they didn't say 'out of stock' like usual just 'ship only'....no over the counter drugs, no dog food, no can soup and so on.
I wondered if they were pushing their new program that you buy into yearly, like Amazon prime, anyway it was a PITA...


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> The down sides of living in a small town with few grocery options.


is that what they call New York State now...a small town ?


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> is that what they call New York State now...a small town ?


Deb live in a very small town in northern NY- she's hours away from NYC.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> The Dollar General is practically empty. When I asked the manager about it, she indicated that the supply trucks are focused on delivering to outlets near larger population centers. I guess when you live in the boonies, you take what you can get. What's different between now and 18 months ago in regard to stocking stores?


we're the same here.. including the city...the ''pound stores'' just don't have the variety of stock they usually carry, and the supermarkets have lots of empty shelves..or... they have filled shelves but not the variety of goods we're used to...

I noticed also, I usually buy Kitchen paper online in bulk .. it's a top brand, but all sellers don't have any in stock until the 8th of October although I can pre-order, so I didn't , just thought I'd hold off until closer to the time, and in the few days it's been on my wish list it's risen in price _twice.._ and now costs £5.50 more than it did just a few days ago..


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Deb live in a very small town in northern NY- she's hours away from NYC.


yep I know where she lives..*.Everybody knows.... *


----------



## Tish

debodun said:


> Goes to show what people think about first. You might starve, but you'll have a clean arse.


LMAO


----------



## Marie5656

hollydolly said:


> is that what they call New York State now...a small town ?


I am in Western NYState. More small towns than big cities.  Especially up north where Deb lives


----------



## debodun

Oh, and peaches, plums and nectarines have disappeared and been replaced by squash and apples. I miss summer fruit.


----------



## PamfromTx

I miss white flesh nectarines, honeydew melons and cantaloupes.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

StarSong said:


> Why not make your own?  It's easy enough to do...
> 
> https://www.food.com/recipe/thatbobbiegirls-better-than-campbells-green-pea-soup-61681


Sorry I'm just responding to you. I thought about doing that. In fact I have both canned and dried split peas here I can try to make it with.  I'm lazy when it comes to cooking though plus I have it in my head that mine wouldn't be as good....but maybe one day.


----------



## Kaila

OneEyedDiva said:


> Sorry I'm just responding to you. I thought about doing that. In fact I have both canned and dried split peas here I can try to make it with.  I'm lazy when it comes to cooking though plus I have it in my head that mine wouldn't be as good....but maybe one day.



I  *do *totally comprehend that you might not decide to prioritize it, but just in case it helps you, I would say that it is actually quite easy to make a simple version of pea soup. 

Dried split peas need only be simmered for a while (much less attention than any other beans or seeds, etc)
and you could just add veggies of your choice and convenience, and anything else you have on hand and might like, such as potato or rice or quinoa.....

If you like it, Bay leaf is very good, but you don't need lots of seasonings or extra additions.


----------



## RadishRose

Tish said:


> LMAO


Without TP, you might as well.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Another simple recipe.

Knob of butter
Small diced onion
Approx. 1# fresh, frozen or canned peas
Approx. 2 cups water, milk, or stock, including liquid from canned peas.
A splash of heavy cream or sour cream at serving time.

Melt butter in saucepan, sweat onion, add peas and liquid, simmer 3 minutes, purée with stick blender or in batches using a conventional blender, swirl in cream and serve.

You can use the same basic recipe to make a quick cream of anything soup.


----------



## Jules

Costco was out of their Kirkland TP and chicken pot pies last weekend.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Costco was out of their Kirkland TP and chicken pot pies last weekend.


Costco here altho' a cash & carry warehouse  doesn't carry  a fraction of the stock of the US stores, but due to our massive shortages currently ( t'day it's Fuel, everyone is queued at the pumps ).... I might go and have a look at Costco.. haven't been there in over a year...


----------



## RadishRose

Jules said:


> Costco was out of their Kirkland TP and *maybe* last weekend.


Maybe people were getting ready for the national pot pie day!


----------



## Kaila

@hollydolly 
Do you mean, above,  that today is the day for people to purchase fuel, (if so, is that you, or everyone?)
Or did you mean, that now there is a fuel shortage, between the other shortages?


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> @hollydolly
> Do you mean, above,  that today is the day for people to purchase fuel, (if so, is that you, or everyone?)
> Or did you mean, that now there is a fuel shortage, between the other shortages?


No, I meant there's panic buying at the pumps today, huge queues because the media have whipped the public into a frenzy saying we're heading for a shortage...


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> No, I meant there's panic buying at the pumps today, huge queues because the media have whipped the public into a frenzy saying we're heading for a shortage...


I wonder if bicycle sales will increase. Also motorcycles.

On second thought winter wouldn't be the right time to be cycling on either.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> I wonder if bicycle sales will increase. Also motorcycles.
> 
> On second thought winter wouldn't be the right time to be cycling on either.


we have had enough of cyclists tbh...this country couldn't pander more to the cyclist against the car owner...even our roads in the last 2 years have been reduced to half their width just so cyclists can ride along, causing huge traffic jams for motor vehicles in many places due to being squashed into one lane....sooo they better not...


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> we have had enough of cyclists tbh...this country couldn't pander more to the cyclist against the car owner...even our roads in the last 2 years have been reduced to half their width just so cyclists can ride along, causing huge traffic jams for motor vehicles in many places due to being squashed into one lane....sooo they better not...


Because of the complication of bicyclists and runners, I prefer to drive on the freeway even if only for a few miles.  

On city streets, motorcycles stay with the flow of traffic and pedestrians are slow movers, but drivers have to remain constantly on guard for bicyclists and runners because they're often difficult to spot and very unpredictable.


----------



## StarSong

Just read that Costco US will be limiting TP, paper towels and bottled water again due to port delays, container shortages and Covid disruptions.


----------



## Jules

StarSong said:


> Just read that Costco US will be limiting TP, paper towels and bottled water again due to port delays, container shortages and Covid disruptions.


Darn.  They had lots of paper towels and everybody was buying them. Being wise and not needing them right now, I didn’t.  

@hollydolly, your fuel is cheaper than ours.  We’re $1.45 - $1.70 per litre or is that in Euros?


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Darn.  They had lots of paper towels and everybody was buying them. Being wise and not needing them right now, I didn’t.
> 
> @hollydolly, your fuel is cheaper than ours.  We’re $1.45 - $1.70 per litre or is that in Euros?


Ours is in Pounds ££'s ... per litre....


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> No, I meant there's panic buying at the pumps today, huge queues because the media have whipped the public into a frenzy saying we're heading for a shortage..


Oh my gosh!  Thank you for the informative reply, with the pictures, Holly!  What a way to _create a shortage, if there's any chance of not having had one, now they will.  _


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Oh my gosh!  Thank you for the informative reply, with the pictures, Holly!  What a way to _create a shortage, if there's any chance of not having had one, now they will.  _


yep for sure Kaila ...it's been reported tonight that half the Fuel stations have now run out of fuel due to the panic buying ....


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Kaila said:


> I  *do *totally comprehend that you might not decide to prioritize it, but just in case it helps you, I would say that it is actually quite easy to make a simple version of pea soup.
> 
> Dried split peas need only be simmered for a while (much less attention than any other beans or seeds, etc)
> and you could just add veggies of your choice and convenience, and anything else you have on hand and might like, such as potato or rice or quinoa.....
> 
> If you like it, Bay leaf is very good, but you don't need lots of seasonings or extra additions.


Thank you for the tip Kalia. But I come from a family of great cooks. My mother made beans often. I remember since I was a young girl, helping her pick out the ones not suitable for use. I became quite a good cook myself and did so back in the day when it was necessary. Now it's only me here. My issue is I *hate* to cook...I especially hate the prep and I don't even bother buying fresh vegetables anymore. I buy everything frozen, which I've read is actually better than "fresh". I'll most likely wait until I have an overwhelmingly strong desire for the soup...then I'll be "inspired" to make it.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Oh my gosh!  Thank you for the informative reply, with the pictures, Holly!  What a way to _create a shortage, if there's any chance of not having had one, now they will.  _


fights are now breaking out in the petrol garage forecourts... videos and pics here.. from today

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-drivers-pack-cars-jerry-cans-tanks-brim.html


----------



## Lee

I am unable to buy metal paint for house siding. Went to three paint stores and was told there is a shortage of the resin used for oil based paints.


----------



## HoneyNut

A lot of my cat's favorite canned food flavors are out of stock at both Kroger and Walmart -- or actually, they were the favorite flavors of past cats, current cat doesn't like any flavor of canned or dry food, so he gets a small spoonful and the stray cat in the barn (who is not picky at all) gets the rest.
My favorite pitted date was out of stock at Walmart for a while, and now they are back but the price jumped 35%.  Oddly, Kroger hasn't been out of them and the price hasn't changed.


----------



## MickaC

FINALLY........
What i haven't been able to get for the last 3 weeks, was my favorites of Oikos 4 pack yogurt......plain with fruit and flavours on the bottom.
Strawberry, banana chocolate, and cappuccino.
Yes....i stocked up.


----------



## win231

That cute cashier.
She was engaged.


----------



## Aneeda72

Seems people are panic buying in our area, again.   Lots of empty shelves at the Walmart, why they sold out of French fries is beyond my understanding.  Has Idaho stopped planting potatoes?  They had O’Brien fries so bought those instead.


----------



## Kaila

When store shelves are empty, in current times,
how can we tell if it's due to panic buying, or to truck arrivals being delayed, or to staff being out sick?  Or to actual supply chain disruption, or lack of production or availability of the specific items for the entire area, or beyond?

I often wonder if there are some clues that I don't know, 
that might help to indicate more likelihood of one current causal situation, or another?  Any input?


----------



## hollydolly

Well I could tell yesterday when I was in Aldi and there was barely any fresh fruit & veg , or frozen food or even gum at the checkout .. because there was 5 shelf fillers all picking from one cage at the butter section... ..obviously no staff shortage, and clearly no other stock in store to fill the empty shelves..


----------



## Kaila

Thanks for that, @hollydolly  !
I have felt at a total loss, to know which of the current possible causes to suspect, but those were sure signs to look for, in the example you gave!


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Thanks for that, @hollydolly  !
> I have felt at a total loss, to know which of the current possible causes to suspect, but those were sure signs, in the example you gave!


yes, and the only real reason I noticed them was because they'd pretty much blocked the Aisle because there was so many of them larking around with a cage in the middle...


----------



## Aneeda72

Kaila said:


> When store shelves are empty, in current times,
> how can we tell if it's due to panic buying, or to truck arrivals being delayed, or to staff being out sick?  Or to actual supply chain disruption, or lack of production or availability of the specific items for the entire area, or beyond?
> 
> I often wonder if there are some clues that I don't know,
> that might help to indicate more likelihood of one current causal situation, or another?  Any input?


When we were on vacation driving to Texas, we saw thousands of trucks on the road, yes, thousands.  There were so many that the truck stops were full, and they were parking on the side of the roads, and the highway on and off ramps for their mandatory rest periods. 

There were just lines and lines of trucks.  Many of the trucks were double haulers and some were triple haulers.  All kinds and manners of trucks.  So when the news says there is a shortsge of truck drivers, it’s because almost everyone who is able to drive a truck is.

I think the shortages, in stores, are panic buying caused by all the media saying buy now cause you won’t find it later.  It’s sort of a false spur to the economic situation when you think about it.  The panic buying will make the numbers look good for this quarter.

As for trains, there still are not many trains moving goods that I saw.  But the ones I did see were long and doubled up on the containers.  So goods are being moved.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I walked to the local Tops Friendly Market this morning to pick up the weekly loss leaders and a couple of other odds and ends.

The good news is that the store was fully stocked with everything but fresh meat.  The meat case had plenty to choose from but there were some noticeable sections with nothing in them.

The bad news is that the price increases have finally hit. It seems like most of the items in every department have increased since I was there last Saturday.  Not just a few pennies but a dollar or more on many items. 

I mainly shop the weekly loss leaders in the flyer so it won’t hit me as hard as the people that rely on that store for the majority of their groceries.

Now I’m curious about what the prices will be like on my next Walmart run.


----------



## Kaila

I get Werther's lozenges, as one of the things to soothe my constantly painful throat, and sometimes, my shopping helper tells me the stores had _none_ of them on the shelf.  
Other times, there are some, so I have to ask for lots of packs, whenever they are in stock.  And I wonder each time, whether there will be any, or whether they will become completely unavailable, at some point.

I don't like their newer varieties that have lots more artificial stuff in them. I would prefer they put _fewer strange unneeded ingredients in them, not more. _


----------



## GAlady

At my Assisted Living, the kitchen cannot get some items such as grapes, corn bread mix, tomatoes.


----------



## Aneeda72

GAlady said:


> At my Assisted Living, the kitchen cannot get some items such as grapes, corn bread mix, tomatoes.


It’s odd how some things are in abundance in some parts of the country and missing in others.  Plenty of corn bread mix in Utah, lots of grapes from Mexico.  (I guess while Mexicans are not welcome their grapes are).  No shortage of tomatoes but they are grown here


----------



## Kaila

Aneeda72 said:


> It’s odd how some things are in abundance in some parts of the country and missing in others.


I find this confusing, too. And it's often difficult to tell, which is which.

Unless I see that some item is reportedly in short supply nationally, or world-wide, I have no idea if an item I want, is simply not in the specific store, or not in my area, or if it is part of a much larger supply issue.


----------



## Kaila

@Aneeda72
Meanwhile.... could you please send some cornmeal to GAlady, and some Werthers, to me. 

Or, you could send her tomatoes and I'll send her cornmeal.


----------



## Tom 86

I just came from our Wal-Mart.  No  T.P. again. (Guess I'll have to go out in the field & pick up some corn cobs.)  Very little meat in their meat counter.  The cereal aisle had very little in it. 

They did have four aisles of candy for Halloween.   Already have 1/3 of the store set up with Chiristmas.


----------



## StarSong

Kaila said:


> I find this confusing, too. And it's often difficult to tell, which is which.
> 
> Unless I see that some item is reportedly in short supply nationally, or world-wide, I have no idea if an item I want, is simply not in the specific store, or not in my area, or if it is part of a much larger supply issue.


Kaila, from what I can tell with _domestically produced or grown groceries_, there are some shortages in the US, but those are usually limited to a particular store, or chain, or are just an out-of-stock for a few days.

Frozen dinners and packaged, processed foods may be scarce because of shortages in packaging materials.  I don't eat them (or meat) so I don't pay attention to stock levels or prices.  On the other hand, I eat a lot of fresh fruits and vegetables and have had no problems getting those.   Produce from Mexico and South America continues arriving without delay.  In fact, last week I got a couple of nice mangoes from Ecuador @39¢.  Avocados and tomatoes from Mexico are plentiful, plums, strawberries and grapes from CA, and no idea where the rest came from because there aren't stickers on them!                    

Yesterday I was at a pharmacy next to a 99¢ store and dropped in at 99¢ out of curiosity.  The store was in full stock on TP, soda, bottled water, H'ween candy, Christmas candy and decorations for both holidays.  Loads of dried peas and beans, pasta and canned goods.  There was plenty of fresh produce and the refrigerated and frozen cases were full, too. 

Items imported from overseas are surely a different matter altogether.


----------



## Tom 86

StarSong said:


> Kaila, from what I can tell with _domestically produced or grown groceries_, there are some shortages in the US, but those are usually limited to a particular store, or chain, or are just an out-of-stock for a few days.
> 
> Frozen dinners and packaged, processed foods may be scarce because of shortages in packaging materials.  I don't eat them (or meat) so I don't pay attention to stock levels or prices.  On the other hand, I eat a lot of fresh fruits and vegetables and have had no problems getting those.   Produce from Mexico and South America continues arriving without delay.  In fact, last week I got a couple of nice mangoes from Ecuador @39¢.  Avocados and tomatoes from Mexico are plentiful, plums, strawberries and grapes from CA, and no idea where the rest came from because there aren't stickers on them!
> 
> Yesterday I was at a pharmacy next to a 99¢ store and dropped in at 99¢ out of curiosity.  The store was in full stock on TP, soda, bottled water, H'ween candy, Christmas candy and decorations for both holidays.  Loads of dried peas and beans, pasta and canned goods.  There was plenty of fresh produce and the refrigerated and frozen cases were full, too.
> 
> Items imported from overseas are surely a different matter altogether.


You have to watch the canned goods & things in the freezer at the $1.00 store.  A lot of them are out of date.  So look at the cans & other food items carefully.   I've seen a lot in there 6 months past time to eat.   I looked at a gallon of milk & it was a month past due.

  I only buy greeting cards, paper products & cleaning products there.  They have Hallmark cards for $1.00  Go to W Mart & they are over $4.00 Same with Christmas gift wrap.


----------



## StarSong

Tom 86 said:


> You have to watch the canned goods & things in the freezer at the $1.00 store.  A lot of them are out of date.  So look at the cans & other food items carefully.   I've seen a lot in there 6 months past time to eat.   I looked at a gallon of milk & it was a month past due.
> 
> I only buy greeting cards, paper products & cleaning products there.  They have Hallmark cards for $1.00  Go to W Mart & they are over $4.00 Same with Christmas gift wrap.


I tend to not canned goods there - Aldi has much better prices - but thanks for the tip about the dating.  Wow!  I'll bear that in mind.  

Agree on the cards and wrapping paper.  I also shop that store for party supplies, toothpaste, deodorant, non-food pet items, inexpensive dish soap to use for cleaning toilets, and a few other things.  Their Fresh produce is hit or miss so I cruise that aisle if I'm in the store anyway but don't count on their supply.


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> I tend to not canned goods there - Aldi has much better prices - but thanks for the tip about the dating.  Wow!  I'll bear that in mind.
> 
> Agree on the cards and wrapping paper.  I also shop that store for party supplies, toothpaste, deodorant, non-food pet items, inexpensive dish soap to use for cleaning toilets, and a few other things.  Their Fresh produce is hit or miss so I cruise that aisle if I'm in the store anyway but don't count on their supply.


I find you have to check the expiration dates everywhere now since the supply change is just “catching up”.  That stuff on the boats off the coast gets older every day.


----------



## charry

Cheese, Guinness and toilet rolls ...
There’s always something , from my grocery order ,to make me go out and into a virus store.
I don’t know why I bother with deliveries ...


----------



## debodun

Still can't get store brand diet lemon lime or raspberry soda. Bread aisles empty except for the expensive "artisan" breads which are $6 - $7 a loaf. Bagged salad mixes are available, but twice the price they were 6 months ago and look like they've been there 6 months - all wilted and yucky in the bag. No store brand plain no-fat yogurt. I got vanilla, though - a fair substitute.


----------



## Aneeda72

Now that I found a puppy food Stella likes, it’s hard to find as it sells out fast.  Went on Amazon and there is was, cheaper than at the pet stores and delivered the next day with  Prime.  Will no longer waste gas going to the store.


----------



## JustBonee

Aneeda72 said:


> I find you have to check the expiration dates everywhere now since the supply change is just “catching up”.  That stuff on the boats off the coast gets older every day.



I find that to  be very true.   Things in the past that didn't seem to be a problem are now very much suspect!


----------



## hollydolly

Bonnie said:


> I find that to  be very true.   Things in the past that didn't seem to be a problem are now very much suspect!


Especially if it's coming from China if this report is true...







...and also watch out for home stores..  some supermarkets and smaller corner stores changing dates on 'fresh items' meat & fish & fresh veggies .. they did it before this shortage, they'll be very much quicker to do it again now...


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Not this week but a couple of weeks ago when I went to the larger "sister" supermarket under the same umbrella as our local one. I'm glad I didn't take a bus because it would have been a waste of time (waiting) and money. My grandson and I were out and about and he took me. They had only one box of Bromley decaffeinated green tea, no Golden cheese blintzes and potato pancakes and no Alexia sweet potato puffs. Those were the only things I went there to get! Very disappointing shopping trip.


----------



## Aneeda72

OneEyedDiva said:


> Not this week but a couple of weeks ago when I went to the larger "sister" supermarket under the same umbrella as our local one. I'm glad I didn't take a bus because it would have been a waste of time (waiting) and money. My grandson and I were out and about and he took me. They had only one box of Bromley decaffeinated green tea, no Golden cheese blintzes and potato pancakes and no Alexia sweet potato puffs. Those were the only things I went there to get! Very disappointing shopping trip.


Carbs, carbs, carbs, my blood sugar would be relieved to find no carbs on the store, like you, I would not be happy.


----------



## hollydolly

OneEyedDiva said:


> Not this week but a couple of weeks ago when I went to the larger "sister" supermarket under the same umbrella as our local one. I'm glad I didn't take a bus because it would have been a waste of time (waiting) and money. My grandson and I were out and about and he took me. They had only one box of Bromley decaffeinated green tea, no Golden cheese blintzes and potato pancakes and no Alexia sweet potato puffs. Those were the only things I went there to get! Very disappointing shopping trip.


I hate that  when you make a special trip to somewhere out of the way because you know you would always get what you want there, and then you find they have nothing in stock you want to buy....deflated, and as you say wasted a trip


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> I hate that  when you make a special trip to somewhere out of the way because you know you would always get what you want there, and then you find they have nothing in stock you want to buy....deflated, and as you say wasted a trip


I know..right! When my son gets his car back I'll ask him to check the Shoprite again whenever he and my DIL go shopping.


----------



## hollydolly

OneEyedDiva said:


> I know..right! When my son gets his car back I'll ask him to check the Shoprite again whenever he and my DIL go shopping.


Good idea, then you'll know exactly when stock is in..

We used to have  a really great app online here which would scour all the supermarkets in a given area for whatever items and tell you which supermarkets had those items in stock, and also compare their prices against each other.. but like all the best Apps it's gone. the website is up for sale.. for some reason they couldn't have been making a profit, it's a shame because it saved so many wasted journeys


----------



## debodun

This week it wasn't as much as what I couldn't get as what I thought reasonable to pay. I wanted to get some ground sirloin, but they only had what is termed "ground beef". I like to get specific cuts - if it just says "beef" it could be anything off a cow. Thy had packages of ground beef, none under $10. I went to the store's web page and they are getting $6.99 a pound.


----------



## Tom 86

hollydolly said:


> I hate that  when you make a special trip to somewhere out of the way because you know you would always get what you want there, and then you find they have nothing in stock you want to buy....deflated, and as you say wasted a trip


I check most name-brand stores for what I'm wanting on my list.  As that way, they tell me if it's in stock & also what aisle it's in so I don't have to run all over the store.  

Today, I looked up stuff at W Mart here in town.  Said everything was in stock & gave me the aisle number.  So I also had to go to Lafayette to get my scripts from the drug store.  So I checked everything there also at Meijers.  Only about 1/2 mile from the hospital pharmacy. They said everything was in stock & also gave me the aisle number.

Well, I went there about one hr. after I checked & left home.  Only had 1/2 the things I had on my list.  So I got my medicine came home then went to our W Mart.  Again they did have the other 1/2 of the things I didn't get at Meijers.

  So in order to get everything I wanted I had to use two stores.  That's the problem living out in the country.  They do not deliver anything out here.  Trying to get stocked up for when the nurse calls & says time for my knee replacement.


----------



## hollydolly

Tom 86 said:


> I check most name-brand stores for what I'm wanting on my list.  As that way, they tell me if it's in stock & also what aisle it's in so I don't have to run all over the store.
> 
> Today, I looked up stuff at W Mart here in town.  Said everything was in stock & gave me the aisle number.


Unfortunately none of our supermarkets have that facility online , so we can't check stock numbers, much less what aisle they're in ... I wish we could .

Good idea to get as stocked up as possible before you get your OP and can't get out for a while...


----------



## Jules

They’re called a variety of names.  Swedish Berries, a red jelly candy.  Walmart always had them and the variety flavour packs for $2.  None on the shelves.


----------



## Capt Lightning

I simply can't get bottled carbonated water.  Water isn't scarce here, so there must be a shortage of CO2.   I've never been able to get brown lentils in any of the main supermarkets, but there's a big Asian supermarket where I can get large bags of them.  It's also one of the few places that I can get mutton.


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> I simply can't get bottled carbonated water.  Water isn't scarce here, so there must be a shortage of CO2.   I've never been able to get brown lentils in any of the main supermarkets, but there's a big Asian supermarket where I can get large bags of them.  It's also one of the few places that I can get mutton.


My dd is having problems getting Carbonated water.. well not generic brands  but the particular brand she prefers. It's been scarce for weeks...


----------



## debodun

Surprisingly for a Monday, the local grocery seemed well-stocked - at least for the items I needed. Only one thing missing - a continued absence of store brand diet raspberry and lemon-lime soda.


----------



## Kaila

debodun said:


> Surprisingly for a Monday, the local grocery seemed well-stocked - at least for the items I needed.


That's good to hear!


----------



## debodun

The grocery store is out of most of their own brand of diet sodas, even some brand name sodas. Had to go to three stores to find a baking sheet.


----------



## Tom 86

PopsnTuff said:


> Still no Lysol products of any kind at any store in my area, geez.....Is there a good substitute brand for Lysol out there?


In a spray bottle Mix 80% alcohol halfway full, then fill it the rest of the way with water.  This was on our local news several months ago when we couldn't find any here.  A Dr. was on telling about making this.

  Forgot to mention the best time to go to a store is on a Thursday.  They usually have it well-stocked for the Friday & Saturday shoppers.  Never go on Sunday through Wednesday selves will be almost empty.  I've learned this from shopping on different days.


----------



## J-Kat

I had been going to Aldi’s for most of my shopping other than meats.  There are closer grocery stores to me but Aldi’s prices are much better.  But, the last few times they have been out of so many items I typically buy.  They have not had half and half at all and only a few bottles of OJ and sometimes none.  I decided to not waste gas driving there until this supply chain thing gets resolved and have resorted to placing a pickup order at the WalMart Neighborhood Market.  They have been able to fill my orders without substitutions so far.


----------



## Jules

debodun said:


> The grocery store is out of most of their own brand of diet sodas, even some brand name sodas. Had to go to three stores to find a baking sheet.


Obviously you never found that missing baking sheet.


----------



## Knight

debodun said:


> The grocery store is out of most of their own brand of diet sodas, even some brand name sodas. Had to go to three stores to find a baking sheet.


Maybe you will find one in all the stuff you moved.


----------



## Don M.

debodun said:


> The grocery store is out of most of their own brand of diet sodas, even some brand name sodas. Had to go to three stores to find a baking sheet.



That may be a good thing.  Diet soda is one of the Worst things a person can drink.


----------



## debodun

Jules said:


> Obviously you never found that missing baking sheet.


I haven't - amongst many other items. But I need one now.


----------



## AnnieA

Still not finding several favorite gluten free products....has been months and the ones I have go out of date this month.  Will have some for the holidays so that's a plus.


----------



## terry123

Don M. said:


> That may be a good thing.  Diet soda is one of the Worst things a person can drink.


Yes, my neuro doc said it constricts the blood vessels and with my history of aneurysms I need to avoid them.


----------



## Butterfly

Don M. said:


> That may be a good thing.  Diet soda is one of the Worst things a person can drink.



Yeah, and the ones with sugar are really no better -- huge amount of sugar.


----------



## Della

A month ago  I ordered a $50 book for my son from Ama*on and this morning I get an email from them saying the seller hadn't shipped the order so it's been cancelled. 

 Then: "In most cases, you pay for items when we ship them to you, so you won't be charged for items that are canceled."

I already paid when I ordered with pay-pal so I guess I'll never see that 50 again.


----------



## Aneeda72

Della said:


> A month ago  I ordered a $50 book for my son from Ama*on and this morning I get an email from them saying the seller hadn't shipped the order so it's been cancelled.
> 
> Then: "In most cases, you pay for items when we ship them to you, so you won't be charged for items that are canceled."
> 
> I already paid when I ordered with pay-pal so I guess I'll never see that 50 again.


It might be return to your Amazon account as a credit, that’s happened to me when I have used my credit card.  But I’ve never used pay pal


----------



## Jules

Della said:


> I already paid when I ordered with pay-pal so I guess I'll never see that 50 again.


Not an expert, but I’m sure it’ll be returned to PayPal.  If it isn’t, complain to PayPal & Amazon.  PayPal is used to make certain, in theory, that your purchase is safe.  No way would I accept the loss of $50.


----------



## Alligatorob

A U-Haul or rental moving truck.  Trying to help stepson move and they are all sold out for miles...


----------



## Packerjohn

Oh boy oh boy!  Sounds like some of you either live in some remote "banana republic" or most of you do a lot of shopping.  I never seem to have this problem.  Bought a coffee maker from Canadian Tire yesterday.  They must have had over 50 of them in a pile.  Bought a table lamp but had to go to 3 stores because I refuse to pay over $100 for a little table lamp.  Bought a nice shower head to replace the crappy one that had in this apartment when I moved in.  Now, I can choose from 5 different sprays.  Life is getting better everyday.  For groceries, all the stores are loaded.  Perhaps my needs are pretty simple but I always believed in the KISS principle:  "Keep it simple, Stupid".


----------



## Michael Z

Hylander Grog Decaf by Camerons is out nationwide for a while. You can, however, buy a 10 oz bag for $30 at Walmart online


----------



## hollydolly

tried to buy eggs today... the store had them ...loads of them in  packs of 15... .. and every pack had a use by date of the 21st of this month.. 4 days hence... Not many people going to be using 15 eggs in 4 days...unless they're baking up a storm


----------



## hollydolly

Della said:


> A month ago  I ordered a $50 book for my son from Ama*on and this morning I get an email from them saying the seller hadn't shipped the order so it's been cancelled.
> 
> Then: "In most cases, you pay for items when we ship them to you, so you won't be charged for items that are canceled."
> 
> I already paid when I ordered with pay-pal so I guess I'll never see that 50 again.


it should be returned back into your paypal account from Amazon....


----------



## Jules

Stale date on eggs.  I know it’s there but never look when shopping.

Wouldn't want to be buying a car.  The lots are lucky to have half a dozen.  One had two.


----------



## Jules

Bananas.  Walmart didn’t have any again.  My GD in Ontario said the same thing.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit

Jules said:


> Bananas. Walmart didn’t have any again. My GD in Ontario said the same thing.


Yet somehow my Walmart curbside order contained bananas. If only I had ordered them. This is the 2nd time this has happened. Maybe I can talk my wife into making some banana bread. Of course I will eat in moderation...


----------



## Packerjohn

hollydolly said:


> tried to buy eggs today... the store had them ...loads of them in  packs of 15... .. and every pack had a use by date of the 21st of this month.. 4 days hence... Not many people going to be using 15 eggs in 4 days...unless they're baking up a storm


If the expiry date is in 4 days, those eggs should be on sale with a real deep discount.  When I was a little kid, I knew someone I used to play with and boy, let me tell you he was famous.  Why?  He was famous near and far for being able to eat 12 eggs for breakfast.  I don't think that many people can do this and live to tell about it.  LOL


----------



## debodun

The grocery I usually patronize used to have 6-pack eggs. I used to get that size since a dozen would expire before I could use them up. I haven't seen the 6-packs in months.


----------



## Jackie23

The last pick up order from Walmart was about $80, and all items there except a small container of salt...they had to ship an 80 cent item..???..go figure.

Last month I sent in an order with Macy's ....3 items, one item, a top, was sent from Austin to Dallas...it spent nearly two weeks in Dallas going from distribution center to distribution center..??Finally got it a few days ago.


----------



## hollydolly

Packerjohn said:


> If the expiry date is in 4 days, those eggs should be on sale with a real deep discount.


yes but they weren't, they were out for full price.. and I've noticed in other supermarkets that many other food  items are now on sale with just one days use by date on them... and no reductions as one would usually expect


----------



## Tish

Standup Garbage bags


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> The grocery I usually patronize used to have 6-pack eggs. I used to get that size since a dozen would expire before I could use them up. I haven't seen the 6-packs in months.


Eggs don’t really expire.  You can Google for this information.  Eggs last a long, long time.  Just saying.  I just read about this.


----------



## Jules

Those Crispy onions for the top of a casserole.  Two stores were sold out.  

Again, no bananas at Walmart.


----------



## StarSong

I've been able to find all the groceries I'm looking for.  Sometimes I need to hit a second store to complete my list and a few items have been discontinued to my dismay, but only a bit more often than before Covid ever showed up on the worldwide scene.        

Unlike Spring 2020, I haven't seen store shelves with wide swaths of empty spaces.


----------



## debodun

I was in desperate need of groceries - I haven't been in about 2 and a half weeks. I've been living on Girl Scout cookies and Sprite. I was appalled at the bare shelves in the grocery and the dollar store. Looked like they were going out of business. Likely due to holiday shopping and supply chain issues. I did get enough to tide me over about a week. Shocked at the continuing lack of soda - at least the ones I purchase.


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> I was in desperate need of groceries - I haven't been in about 2 and a half weeks. I've been living on Girl Scout cookies and Sprite. I was appalled at the bare shelves in the grocery and the dollar store. Looked like they were going out of business. Likely due to holiday shopping and supply chain issues. I did get enough to tide me over about a week. Shocked at the continuing lack of soda - at least the ones I purchase.


 girl scout cookies and sprite.  What flavor of Girl Scout cookies?  No problem here except we did have to go to a second store for distilled water.  Seems to be a run this water-again.


----------



## debodun

Aneeda72 said:


> What flavor of Girl Scout cookies?


They are dollar store knock-offs of Samosas.


----------



## debodun

I thought on Saturday morning the store would be stocked up for the weekend rush. More and more empty shelves. I was able to get about half of what was on my list.  Although I didn't need pet food, I couldn't help notice the bareness there. This is getting alarming! Half of what I usually get and it came to $110 - the most I ever spent in one trip for groceries.


----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> I thought on Saturday morning the store would be stocked up for the weekend rush. More and more empty shelves. I was able to get about half of what was on my list.  Although I didn't need pet food, I couldn't help notice the bareness there. This is getting alarming! Half of what I usually get and it came to $110 - the most I ever spent in one trip for groceries.


What couldn't you get besides store brand diet soda in your preferred flavors?


----------



## hollydolly

I was stunned a couple of days ago, when I popped into the supermarket in the next town...not only was there very little available.. the prices had shot up exponentially .

One noticeable things was canned goods of all types..meat, vegetables..

In this particular supermarket part of a large chain, and in a busy area .. ever since they opened they've had their canned goods taking up both sides of a long aisle...

two days ago..I went looking for a can of palm hearts.. and I thought I;d slept walked past the aisle..so I went back again.and in it's place in the long aisle was 2 rows of baby things, which is why I missed it ... and I eventually found the canned goods in a completely different area..taking up just a 1/3 of the end of the biscuit (cookie)  aisle ...so there was just  very few canned items, and I couldn't get anything I wanted at all


----------



## debodun

StarSong said:


> What couldn't you get besides store brand diet soda in your preferred flavors?


Frozen tater tots and chicken nuggets, beef or chicken barley soups, oat nut bread, plain low-fat yogurt, bananas, ground sirloin, margarine.


----------



## Aneeda72

Distilled water seems to be a bit of a challenge as well


----------



## Don M.

We haven't seen many empty shelves in our local stores.  They may be out of a specific item one week, then well stocked by the next week.  Since this pandemic hit, we have kept more food in the house, in case there is a shortage that lasts more than a few days.  

The thing we've noticed is the large Jump in prices, over the past few months.  We are probably spending at least 10% more than we were a year ago.  

I'll be curious to see what happens to gas prices by Summertime.  Usually, we see prices in the $2/gal. range this time of year.  This year, $3/gal is cheap.  I won't be surprised if the prices hit $4/gal, or more, this coming Summer.


----------



## fatboy

i have Walmart plus.sometimes they will be out of something at the local store so they will ship it to me from an out of town store or ware house.they have shipped items that was less then two bucks.


----------



## RadishRose

Philadelphia cream cheese.


----------



## Jules

Our roads are closed again because of weather.  There was very little fresh produce, dairy, or meats.  No whipping cream so I’ll have to wait for another day to make the cheesecake.  Just realized I need the pre made graham cracker crust too - the one I looked at on the shelf and couldn’t think why I needed it.


----------



## terry123

Aneeda72 said:


> Eggs don’t really expire.  You can Google for this information.  Eggs last a long, long time.  Just saying.  I just read about this.


True.  You can keep them for a long time after the date on the carton.  I like the 6 pack too but are hard to find.


----------



## fatboy

RadishRose said:


> Philadelphia cream cheese.


the Walmart brand just does not have the richness as Philadelphia


----------



## Sliverfox

I thought the local Walmart was well stocked when I was in there Thursday morning.

Deb, shop before the local paydays or before  SS checks  arrive.

 Dollar General  in my area   carries a lot of  food, household items.

Rural King opened a few miles away from here.
Was surprised to see   spices, flour, coffee ,other   food items.


----------



## terry123

fatboy said:


> the Walmart brand just does not have the richness as Philadelphia


Cream cheese has been on the short list for several weeks now. Daughter had trouble getting it at Walmart and Kroger then found it at the little grocery store just a few blocks from her house. Its a full grocery store but out of the way.  They had the Philly brand.


----------



## Jackie23

A few things that have been substituted or completely unavailable at my Walmart recently....Walmart Brand Skim milk, Thomas English Muffins, Apple Butter, breakfast sausage, Wright Brand bacon, the COVID test kit, ziplock baggies and Folgers half and half coffee.


----------



## Sliverfox

Guess our  little town is lucky to have  two other grocery stores   & a Dollar General to  hunt  for  items that Walmart  doesn't have.

Deb , you can make  your own chicken nuggets,,  recipes are online .


----------



## charry

Bananas and oranges I couldn’t get this week


----------



## caroln

Garlic bread, Philly cream cheese, wonton wrappers, saurkraut, smoked sausage, perogies.  Really odd to be out of saurkraut!  Or wonton wrappers.  There were store brands of cream cheese available but I'd rather do without if I can't get Philadelphia Brand.


----------



## Vida May

Pepper said:


> Mentos.  Every store in my area is out of Mentos.  When the pandemic first hit in March after toilet paper disappeared so did Mentos.  What the ....?


What are mentos?  I guess I can live without them.  

My friend who made it through the great depression informed me that tee shirts can be cut into pieces and make very good and reusable toilet paper.  If you have to have toilet paper and can't find any, look for a janitorial supplier.  Their toilet paper won't fit your toilet paper holder but does that really matter?  

I forget who said there is no distilled water, but she was right!  I started a thread for making distilled water for those who really need it.


----------



## Vida May

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Because I must eat gluten free I found it convenient to have unsalted rice cakes on hand. I put just about everything on them. They are my bread.
> I haven't been able to get them for weeks and all rice products have been out or limited to one or two packages per person..


You might look for gluten-free bread mixes.  A friend found some she likes very much online and some stores carry gluton-free mixes.    

I have used the rice cakes and could not believe there were none on the shelves.   I was so clueless that the shortages would get this bad again, it has taken me weeks to realize there is a serious problem.  

I have heard there is a shortage of beer and wine.  My community makes a lot of specialty beers and wines, but the fire we had a couple of summers ago hit the vineyards hard.


----------



## Jules

fatboy said:


> the Walmart brand just does not have the richness as Philadelphia


Darn.  I could have bought the Philly but the WM was on sale for a lot less.  I shouldn’t have been thrifty.


----------



## HoneyNut

My store's been out of the ultra-pasteurized whole milk for three weeks, I am having to suffer having only ultra-pasteurized 2%.  I don't understand because I'd think they'd have to start with whole milk to make the 2%.  I am going to try adding some half & half to the 2% bottle but I am not sure what proportion to add would be equivalent to whole milk.


----------



## terry123

fatboy said:


> i have Walmart plus.sometimes they will be out of something at the local store so they will ship it to me from an out of town store or ware house.they have shipped items that was less then two bucks.


I have plus also and so far most things have been in stock but you are right about them shipping things they are out of even if its just a small amount of money.  They are fast too.  However I will not be doing their new program where they will come into your house and put things away for you.  I don't want anyone in here that I don't know.


----------



## StarSong

Went to Aldi over the weekend and was shocked at their prices and poor selection of fresh produce.  ($4.29 for a ten pound bag of russet potatoes?)  I generally buy produce in stores other than Aldi but because of this thread I paid close attention to their offerings.  

Seemed as if everything else was available, though I was only there for almond milk and a couple of other things. I'll hit my go-to produce market midweek and see how their prices and supplies are.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Went to Aldi over the weekend and was shocked at their prices and poor selection of fresh produce.  ($4.29 for a ten pound bag of russet potatoes?)  I generally buy produce in stores other than Aldi but because of this thread I paid close attention to their offerings.
> 
> Seemed as if everything else was available, though I was only there for almond milk and a couple of other things. I'll hit my go-to produce market midweek and see how their prices and supplies are.


yes, equally here..aldi 's fresh produce has got considerably poorer over the last few weeks ..I think I mentioned it a couple of weeks ago on here somewhere...


----------



## JustBonee

Went to Walmart this morning and spent  time  just looking at the prices. 
Most items I wanted  seemed in stock,  but the prices continue to soar.  Items that  are missing have been missing for months.  

...   saw  organic blackberries in a small container that looked good,  but on closer examination,  there were probably 10 blackberries,    and the cost was  $7.98 - I passed.


----------



## StarSong

Bonnie said:


> Went to Walmart this morning and spent  time  just looking at the prices.
> Most items I wanted  seemed in stock,  but the prices continue to soar.  Items that  are missing have been missing for months.
> 
> ...   saw  organic blackberries in a small container that looked good,  but on closer examination,  there were probably 10 blackberries,    and the cost was  $7.98 - I passed.


When berries are out of season I use frozen.  They're not great by themselves but make very tasty stir ins, and the prices are so much better than fresh.


----------



## JustBonee

StarSong said:


> When berries are out of season I use frozen.  They're not great by themselves but make very tasty stir ins, and the prices are so much better than fresh.



Agree...  I did buy my usual  big bag of frozen sliced  strawberries though.    .. that  will have to do!


----------



## Tom 86

I've found I have to drive about 50 miles round trip to go to several different stores to get everything I need.  The price keeps going up so I pass on a lot of certain things.   I've come out of one store with one small bag & it cost over $50.00 

 Last Nov. I stocked up my freezer with garlic bread.  Now I'm out, so I found I can make my own with bread, (or texas toast bread) real butter, & ground garlic powder put in my small oven under the broiler & it tastes the same as The ones I use to buy in the freezer section.  Which I find almost empty in most stores I go to.  

  I'm learning to improvise on things I can't find or out of my price range.


----------



## Jules

terry123 said:


> However I will not be doing their new program where they will come into your house and put things away for you. I don't want anyone in here that I don't know.


That horrifies me.  A stranger going into your cupboards.  No way.



Bonnie said:


> Agree...  I did buy my usual  big bag of frozen sliced  strawberries though.    .. that  will have to do!


Did you check where they come from?  I was shocked that frozen strawberries, etc were from Peru.  Fresh grapes were from South Africa.


----------



## JustBonee

Jules said:


> That horrifies me.  A stranger going into your cupboards.  No way.
> 
> 
> Did you check where they come from?  I was shocked that frozen strawberries, etc were from Peru.  Fresh grapes were from South Africa.




Funny,  but  I rarely check to see where _my f_ood comes from ...... down here (Texas)   we get a lot of fruit/vegetables from Mexico and South America.
BUT,      I always check all *dog food* and treats to make sure they aren't coming from * China*....   that's my biggest concern. 


BTW ...  China  is on the low end of the scale in sending meat to the US now,    since the pandemic   started   --    so that is one good bit of news.
But they supply us with 90%  of Vitamin C products  ...  juices, etc.


----------



## StarSong

Yesterday DH was running errands and I gave him a very short list for a semi-wholesale store nearby.  Although he got a 25 lb bag of all-purpose flour, he couldn't also get a 25 lb bag of bread flour.  He settled for a 10 lb bag (nearly the same price that the 25 lb bag typically sells for).  He mentioned that their large pasta section was wiped out.  Pasta wasn't on my list; he just couldn't help noticing it the totally empty shelves of that rather large section of the same aisle.     

Banking was his most pressing errand.  However, when he got to the branch it was locked tight with a "Temporarily Closed" sign on the door.  He went to another branch and learned that the employees of the other branch got hit hard with Covid.   Other branches were also having absences so there weren't enough employees/managers to cover them all.  They'll be closed at least until the end of this week.


----------



## IFortuna

Gemma said:


> No head lettuce anywhere today.  Can't find my cats dry food either.  (Fancy Feast ocean fish & salmon) No hand sanitizer and no Clorox spray cleaner.


I am surer you checked but what about Petsmart, Petco, or Pet Sense?  Hope you find what you lovelies like.


----------



## Remy

@Jules I too check where produce comes from. Trader Joe's still had strawberries from California, likely hot house grown. All other berries were  from other countries including blueberries from Peru. I'd rather buy seasonal or at least half way local. When oranges are no longer available by end of summer they come from Australia. I don't buy them either. Tomatoes from Mexico are a no also.

I'm really not noticing that things are out of stock in California. In my area anyway. Some shelves are a little low but if something is out, there is an alternate that works.


----------



## dobielvr

Grapes.  And no pork chops w/the bone in.
Surprised they were out of both.

Otherwise, Winco has everything!
Their shelves are always well stocked.


----------



## Gemma

IFortuna said:


> I am surer you checked but what about Petsmart, Petco, or Pet Sense?  Hope you find what you lovelies like.


There are no Petsmart or Pet Sense by me.  Petco is 75 miles away and they aren't carrying FF cat foods. 

I am able to finally get the Fancy Feast dry cat food at Walmart but now, no FF wet food at all.  The cat food shelves are completely empty.  Not even generic foods for cats.  It's been like this since August.  Even Chewy.com is out of stock on everything I use to order from them.


----------



## debodun

Tried in the Family Dollar today. They didn't have peanut M&Ms, mini chocolate chips (or any chocolate chips), small trash bags or pine cleaner.


----------



## Aneeda72

Who needs bananas?I can’t stand them.


----------



## Remy

@dobielvr I shop at Winco also. Not exclusively but you can't beat their prices. I wonder if you avoid the place the 1st to approximately the 7th every month like I do. So crowded!


----------



## Remy

@Aneeda72 I can't eat them. They started making me puking sick. Not sure why but apparently I'm not the only one. I do miss them a bit.


----------



## Aneeda72

Remy said:


> @Aneeda72 I can't eat them. They started making me puking sick. Not sure why but apparently I'm not the only one. I do miss them a bit.


I have never liked bananas.  We rarely shop at Winco, but we got our hair cut today and its next door.  We shop at Smiths which is close.  Since there are only two of us we don’t shop a lot, mostly at Sams and Costco for bulk.


----------



## debodun

Too bad. Bananas are a nice little package of vitamins and minerals, but they make me horribly constipated.


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> Too bad. Bananas are a nice little package of vitamins and minerals, but they make me horribly constipated.


Thanks for sharing THAT bit of information


----------



## mrstime

We have had many highways closed due to flooding, then an avalance closed one that had opened. Then of course there are problems with supply ships. The stores this week had so many empty shelves. My son and I shop together and hit 4 stores so we got what we wanted inspite of the empty shelves.


----------



## dobielvr

Remy said:


> @dobielvr I shop at Winco also. Not exclusively but you can't beat their prices. I wonder if you avoid the place the 1st to approximately the 7th every month like I do. So crowded!


Ha ha....I know what you mean.  We all rec've our SNAP money around that time.

I go whenever.....I had so much food left to eat this month, that I did kind of wait a little bit.


----------



## RnR

Fresh meat, chicken and fresh vegetables scarce here on the Gold Coast Australia this week.


----------



## katlupe

Bananas were back in stock at Walmart this week, but distilled water shelf was almost empty. Sonny grabbed the last gallon of distilled water for me. But then people were stocking up for a cold period that was expected.


----------



## caroln

debodun said:


> Too bad. Bananas are a nice little package of vitamins and minerals, but they make me horribly constipated.


I've heard that they will make you constipated if you eat them when they are just ripe, but have the opposite effect if you eat them when they are over-ripe.  In any case, TMI about this subject!


----------



## StarSong

Remy said:


> @Jules I too check where produce comes from. Trader Joe's still had strawberries from California, likely hot house grown. All other berries were  from other countries including blueberries from Peru. I'd rather buy seasonal or at least half way local. When oranges are no longer available by end of summer they come from Australia. I don't buy them either. Tomatoes from Mexico are a no also.
> 
> I'm really not noticing that things are out of stock in California. In my area anyway. Some shelves are a little low but if something is out, there is an alternate that works.


I tend to not buy a lot of fruit that's out of season because it's expensive and not always flavorful.  Plus something tasty is always in season.   Right now I've got a tree full of oranges in the back yard so that's my fruit of choice.   Lots of lemons and key limes on our trees, too.    

Vegetables are another matter. If they look good I'll buy them. Produce from Latin and South America tends to be pretty good.

California got hammered by the strong rains a couple of weeks ago - possibly why some of our produce is in shorter supply than usual.


----------



## Jules

StarSong said:


> I tend to not buy a lot of fruit that's out of season because it's expensive and not always flavorful.


Our growing season is very short so very little of that is in prime season.  In the off season we get most of our vegetables and fruit from California & Mexico.  Rather than fresh food, it is recommended that we buy frozen or canned as they’re processed immediately and haven’t lost the nutrients.


----------



## Jules

Went to a $ store and the shelves are quite bare for household items.  I wanted some smaller jars to decant spices into.  No luck.  What they do have has been spread out to make it appear like more.  Didn’t check anything else.  

We had to go to three stores in two days to find bottles of unflavoured carbonated water. 

One store had no dairy or eggs.  This is a lot of driving and fiddling to get basics and the roads are in terrible condition with slush & ice.


----------



## debodun

Hit the grocery store again today. Was able to get diet lemon/lime soda, but not the store brand. They also had the 12-grain bread I like despite a lot of empty spaces. In the dollar store, they had plenty of home cleaning products but no mini chocolate chips /morsels.


----------



## StarSong

@Jules, I've been reading up on this.  Most current food shortages and empty grocery shelves are blamed on the latest viral spikes.  So many employees or their families are sick.  Every part of the supply chain is deeply affected.     

Last March I saw panic buying at Costco that shocked me to my shoes. Intellectually I knew people were overreacting, but my emotional response was, _What do they know that I don't?  _

Thank heavens stores started limiting purchases. If not, shortages would have been far worse. The experience nevertheless made a lasting impression. Realizing it could happen again with barely a moment's notice, week by week I bought a bit extra of this and that until confident my pantry could feed DH & I for several months.


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> @Jules, I've been reading up on this.  Most current food shortages and empty grocery shelves are blamed on the latest viral spikes.  So many employees or their families are sick.  Every part of the supply chain is deeply affected.
> 
> Last March I saw panic buying at Costco that shocked me to my shoes. Intellectually I people were overreacting, but my emotional response was, _What do they know that I don't?  _
> 
> Thank heavens stores started limiting purchases. If not, shortages would have been far worse. The experience nevertheless made a lasting impression. Realizing it could happen again with barely a moment's notice, week by week I bought a bit extra of this and that until confident my pantry could feed DH & I for several months.


I unfortunately last March I did not notice the panic buying and ended up with one roll of TP before I did and luckily someone sold me some.  So, I got plenty of TP, which is all I worry about.  But then I noticed distilled water was being sold out, so will get extra of that as well for Joey, oh and husband.


----------



## Remy

Not sure what's going on with Hanson's Cane Soda. I'm not super health conscious but do try to avoid high fructose corn syrup. Winco Foods has been out and I noticed it low at other places. I hope they don't stop making it.  The brand is now owned by Coca Cola, I may find their site and e mail.

Also no Herdez taco sauce. Had to settle for the highly authentic Taco Bell mild sauce. Which I actually do like.


----------



## Remy

Oh and no problem finding a toaster at Walmart today. They had several. Got a cheaper one but not the cheapest. They are all made in China anyway.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> Too bad. Bananas are a nice little package of vitamins and minerals, but they make me horribly constipated.


Bananas are high in fibre the only time they should make you constipated is if you'renot eating ripe ones... green Bananas are very binding!!


----------



## PamfromTx

The only item we aren't able to find are IBC Rootbeer sodas.  This has been a couple of months.


----------



## debodun

hollydolly said:


> Bananas are high in fibre the only time they should make you constipated is if you'renot eating ripe ones... green Bananas are very binding!!


They aren't green. No matter how ripe, I have this problem.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> They aren't green. No matter how ripe, I have this problem.


that's very unusual, and a pity really...


----------



## fatboy

got everything on my Walmart order this time,even the good cream cheese.


----------



## Rah-Rah

I could not find cream cheese anywhere. There was cottage cheese in abundance, but no cream cheese.


----------



## caroln

No Philly Cream Cheese....again!


----------



## Rah-Rah

caroln said:


> No Philly Cream Cheese....again!


I feel ya with the Philly Cream Cheese being absent.


----------



## caroln

Rah-Rah said:


> I feel ya with the Philly Cream Cheese being absent.


Philly or nothing!  Store brands/off brands just aren't right!


----------



## Rah-Rah

caroln said:


> Philly or nothing!  Store brands/off brands just aren't right!


There are certain foods like that cream cheese and Heinz Ketchup that has to be the brand names.


----------



## caroln

Rah-Rah said:


> There are certain foods like that cream cheese and Heinz Ketchup that has to be the brand names.


Right!  Like you said, Heinz, and I'll add Hellman's mayo and a personal favorite, Lender's Bagels.


----------



## Rah-Rah

Exactly Hellmann's is a must and also Thomas's English Muffins. Not any other off brand.


----------



## terry123

Rah-Rah said:


> Exactly Hellmann's is a must and also Thomas's English Muffins. Not any other off brand.


Correct!


----------



## Aneeda72

I am with you on the ketchup


----------



## squatting dog

Just blessed I guess. Have gotten everything I shop for in the last 4 months.  I feel for you folks who can't...Then again..........


----------



## caroln

Just got back from grocery shopping at Walmart.  They had NO beef, NO chicken, NO bacon, and a couple packages of pork chops.  That's it for the fresh meat department.  However....they did have Philadelphia cream cheese, so I'm calling this a win.


----------



## Rah-Rah

caroln said:


> Just got back from grocery shopping at Walmart.  They had NO beef, NO chicken, NO bacon, and a couple packages of pork chops.  That's it for the fresh meat department.  However....they did have Philadelphia cream cheese, so I'm calling this a win.


You can at least have a Philadelphia Cream Cheese Sandwich.


----------



## hollydolly

caroln said:


> Just got back from grocery shopping at Walmart.  They had NO beef, NO chicken, NO bacon, and a couple packages of pork chops.  That's it for the fresh meat department.  However....they did have Philadelphia cream cheese, so I'm calling this a win.


see this is what has been happening in our supermarkets too..except there's no pattern to it. At least at the height of the pandemic with everything in short supply we knew what wasn't available.. but now it seems to depend on what day we go.. or what supermarket.. so now instead of getting everything in one store, we have to travel from store to store...


----------



## charry

Milk


----------



## caroln

Rah-Rah said:


> You can at least have a Philadelphia Cream Cheese Sandwich.


I've been known to have a little bagel with my cream cheese!


hollydolly said:


> see this is what has been happening in our supermarkets too..except there's no pattern to it. At least at the height of the pandemic with everything in short supply we knew what wasn't available.. but now it seems to depend on what day we go.. or what supermarket.. so now instead of getting everything in one store, we have to travel from store to store...


Oh, yeah, one stop shopping is a thing of the past for me.  I don't even _expect_ to find everything on my list at one place anymore. Sad state of affairs!


----------



## Rah-Rah

caroln said:


> I've been known to have a little bagel with my cream cheese!
> 
> Oh, yeah, one stop shopping is a thing of the past for me.  I don't even _expect_ to find everything on my list at one place anymore. Sad state of affairs!


That is me too.


----------



## Aneeda72

We just are not seeing any shortages, it’s so odd.  Yes, I have to buy distilled water at target but they have plenty so I have t checked other places.  It is odd that we don’t have shortages.  A.so plenty of bacon, it’s so expensive dive no one is buying it


----------



## caroln

Aneeda72 said:


> We just are not seeing any shortages, it’s so odd.  Yes, I have to buy distilled water at target but they have plenty so I have t checked other places.  It is odd that we don’t have shortages.  A.so plenty of bacon, it’s so expensive dive no one is buying it


If anyone has a GFS store (Gordon Food Service) near them, they have a 3 lb. package of bacon for $12.99.  That's only $4.33 a pound.  My Kroger is selling bacon anywhere from $6.00 - $9.00 a pound.  And GFS bacon is yummy!


----------



## Aneeda72

caroln said:


> If anyone has a GFS store (Gordon Food Service) near them, they have a 3 lb. package of bacon for $12.99.  That's only $4.33 a pound.  My Kroger is selling bacon anywhere from $6.00 - $9.00 a pound.  And GFS bacon is yummy!


There is only one brand and type of bacon I like and it’s 9.98 a pound now sooo, yup, not buying it.


----------



## caroln

Aneeda72 said:


> There is only one brand and type of bacon I like and it’s 9.98 a pound now sooo, yup, not buying it.


Don't blame you.  That's outrageous.


----------



## Irwin

We need some groceries but King Soopers workers are still on strike, so I'll need to go somewhere else... Walmart, I guess. At least they have self-checkout. I don't believe Sprouts does or I might go there. Actually, I just checked and it looks like they do. But they don't have good tortillas. Last time I got tortillas at Sprouts, they were all stuck together and I wound up throwing them out. They only had like one brand. I like Mission. The ones at Sprouts were healthier because you can't eat them.


----------



## dseag2

Whole Foods carries their 365 brand whole milk that is just delicious.  It is like the "sweet milk" I remember from my childhood.  They haven't stocked it for weeks.  We also buy Tidy Cat cat litter in the larger granules and that is never in the store anymore.  Other than that, I haven't seen a shortage of anything that we buy.


----------



## Irwin

King Soopers cut its delivery fee to one dollar! Problem solved!


----------



## Aneeda72

dseag2 said:


> Whole Foods carries their 365 brand whole milk that is just delicious.  It is like the "sweet milk" I remember from my childhood.  They haven't stocked it for weeks.  We also buy Tidy Cat cat litter in the larger granules and that is never in the store anymore.  Other than that, I haven't seen a shortage of anything that we buy.


Milk?


----------



## Irwin

Irwin said:


> King Soopers cut its delivery fee to one dollar! Problem solved!


My wife won't let me order from King Soopers while they're on strike. I guess I'll go to Walmart... right after my nap.


----------



## StarSong

Irwin said:


> My wife won't let me order from King Soopers while they're on strike. I guess I'll go to Walmart... right after my nap.


Good for her!


----------



## dseag2

Aneeda72 said:


> Milk?


We drink it in our coffee.  That's about it.  But I do take a swig out of the carton occasionally.  Hey, my father was a salesman for Borden's when I was a kid so I guess I developed a taste for dairy!


----------



## win231

Aneeda72 said:


> Milk?


"It does a body good."


----------



## OneEyedDiva

caroln said:


> Right!  Like you said, Heinz, and I'll add Hellman's mayo and a personal favorite, Lender's Bagels.


Like you I use to be a stickler about having to buy Hellman's mayo and Heinz ketchup for literally decades. I'm so glad I discovered that I really do like Great Value (Walmart's) lite mayo and Shoprite brand ketchup. Both cost much less than the name brands. I kind of suspect, though, that GV's mayo is made by Hellman.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

win231 said:


> "It does a body good."


Actually, sometimes it doesn't. Cows milk has been found to contain pus and sometimes antibiotics, used to treat the infected cows. Yuk!   I stopped drinking cows milk a couple of decades ago.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Was no biggie because they'll probably re-stock. I couldn't get Entenmann's Coffee Cake Little Bites.


----------



## dseag2

I went to the grocery store today and experienced a combination of missing items and missing cashiers.  I saw shelves empty as well as empty spaces in refrigerated areas.  It is a fairly large grocery store, and there were only 2 cashiers.  The Self Checkout line was a mile long.  Definitely signs of supply chain shortages, Covid illness and people quitting.


----------



## win231

OneEyedDiva said:


> Actually, sometimes it doesn't. Cows milk has been found to contain pus and sometimes antibiotics, used to treat the infected cows. Yuk!   I stopped drinking cows milk a couple of decades ago.


I know it's not good.  I only drink almond & sometimes soy milk.  I grew up drinking lots of cow's milk, mostly due to advertising - and doctors' advice.
Years ago, I read about the differences in milk between different species, including human milk.  Really eye opening.


----------



## Jules

I couldn’t get into a couple of stores lately when they closed early for a lack of staff because of illness.  Nothing I urgently had to have.

One big grocery store had numerous empty shelves - that problem was caused by Mother Nature when she destroyed our high mountain roads.  We’ll be dealing with that problem, especially in winter, for a couple of years minimum.


----------



## oldpop

Bread and sliced ham. Not the brands that I purchase anyway. I am right partial to Arnold's Oat Nut bread. I buy the store brand packaged sliced 99% fat free ham mainly because of the price. It is about $3.20 a pound. The deli had some sliced ham and there was store brand bread so I can't complain. I can bake my own bread and eat venison and squirrel if needed.


----------



## dseag2

win231 said:


> I know it's not good.  I only drink almond & sometimes soy milk.  I grew up drinking lots of cow's milk, mostly due to advertising - and doctors' advice.
> Years ago, I read about the differences in milk between different species, including human milk.  Really eye opening.


I've seriously learned something.  Will try almond or soy milk.  Thanks!


----------



## Irwin

I just got back from grocery shopping at Walmart. Half the shelves were empty, and they were completely out of celery! Next time, I guess I'll try Sprouts for our groceries. Hopefully, King Soopers workers will settle their grievances soon.


----------



## terry123

Walmart delivered my order today and everything came.  Just one sub for the little cherry pies I like.  They were out and subbed blueberry which I approved.  Was glad to get my milk as I was almost out.  I know a lot of you like almond milk but I never understood ground up almonds mixed with water being called milk.  I love the real thing.


----------



## win231

OneEyedDiva said:


> Like you I use to be a stickler about having to buy Hellman's mayo and Heinz ketchup for literally decades. I'm so glad I discovered that I really do like Great Value (Walmart's) lite mayo and Shoprite brand ketchup. Both cost much less than the name brands. I kind of suspect, though, that GV's mayo is made by Hellman.


Interesting about "Hellman's Mayo."  In CA, it's called "Best Foods."  On the jar, it says "Known as Hellman's East of the Rockies."


----------



## JaniceM

win231 said:


> Interesting about "Hellman's Mayo."  In CA, it's called "Best Foods."  On the jar, it says "Known as Hellman's East of the Rockies."


So there was this local, a couple of years ago, raving and raving about the great new mayonnaise he'd purchased.  Said he'd never heard of it before, but that it _was so much better _than his favorite brand Best Foods. 
Knowing the answer, I had to ask what this great new mayo was.  He replied Hellmann's!!


----------



## debodun

No:
Fresh loose Brussels sprouts. I bought bagged Green Giant ones.
Although I don't need pet food right now, the cat food shelves are alarmingly empty.
Store brand wheat thins crackers
Calcium capsules as well as many other dietary supplements are missing from the shelves.
Decaf teas.

They finally had store brand diet lemon lime soda - two, 2-liter bottles, so I snatched them as well as stocking up on Vichy water. No decaf teas.


----------



## Irwin

Walmart was also out of 12 oz Diet Pepsi. WTF?


----------



## Kaila

OneEyedDiva said:


> Was no biggie because they'll probably re-stock. I couldn't get Entenmann's Coffee Cake Little Bites.


Now, that is an essential!  
They might as well close if they don't have those, right?


----------



## OneEyedDiva

win231 said:


> I know it's not good.  I only drink almond & sometimes soy milk.  I grew up drinking lots of cow's milk, mostly due to advertising - and doctors' advice.
> Years ago, I read about the differences in milk between different species, including human milk.  Really eye opening.


I had a feeling you were being facetious. But some milk drinkers may not have been aware, so I replied as I did anyway.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

terry123 said:


> Walmart delivered my order today and everything came.  Just one sub for the little cherry pies I like.  They were out and subbed blueberry which I approved.  Was glad to get my milk as I was almost out.  I know a lot of you like almond milk but I never understood ground up almonds mixed with water being called milk.  I love the real thing.


Sometimes ordering from Walmart is very frustrating. The site doesn't tell you they're out of something until you get to the check out part. When I'm trying to fulfill the criteria for free shipping, then it pops up that they are out of a couple of items, it becomes a nuisance to try and find something else to order. Sometimes the out of stock is evident under the item, but many times it is not.  I used to love their sugar free lemon pies, but all the Walmarts near me stopped carrying them.  I was so disappointed.

As I replied to Win, real milk may have pus (yuk! ) and antibiotics in it. Reading about the issues with so called real milk stopped me and my family members from drinking it.  I went to soy then changed to almond. I'm satisfied with the taste of the latter. Haven't used soy milk in several years now.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## charry

Lemons and limes


----------



## StarSong

charry said:


> Lemons and limes


I've got three citrus trees loaded with fruit right now.  Oranges, lemons and limes.  If you lived nearby I'll give you all you wanted.


----------



## charry

StarSong said:


> I've got three citrus trees loaded with fruit right now.  Oranges, lemons and limes.  If you lived nearby I'll give you all you wanted.


How lovely starsong ……..so kind ! ..thank you;…


----------



## debodun

Oh, I forgot to mention cooking oil - store had plenty of expensive olive oil and huge contaiers of other oils. I just wanted some cheapo cooking oil in a small size bottle. A large one would go rancid before I used it all.


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention cooking oil - store had plenty of expensive olive oil and huge contaiers of other oils. I just wanted some cheapo cooking oil in a small size bottle. A large one would go rancid before I used it all.


I never use cooking oil, then again, I don’t cook.


----------



## Remy

debodun said:


> No:
> Fresh loose Brussels sprouts. I bought bagged Green Giant ones.
> Although I don't need pet food right now, the cat food shelves are alarmingly empty.
> Store brand wheat thins crackers
> Calcium capsules as well as many other dietary supplements are missing from the shelves.
> Decaf teas.
> 
> They finally had store brand diet lemon lime soda - two, 2-liter bottles, so I snatched them as well as stocking up on Vichy water. No decaf teas.


I get the Purina One blue bag for the ferals at work. I had to get the urinary formula this week because they were out of the regular. I doubt it makes all that much difference and they eat whatever.


----------



## StarSong

I went to Costco Business Center Monday.  And while I was able to get everything I went for (and then some ), in the grocery area at least half of the upper racks were completely empty. Yes, there was merchandise on the ground level, but aisles and aisles of upper racks were vacant. Not sure what's up with that but the sight was jarring.

CBC is mostly focused on small businesses and sells lots of equipment and supplies useful to small retailers, food suppliers (like convenience stores or catering trucks) and restaurants.  The grocery area is a wonder to behold.  A very wide variety of dairy products, huge assortment of cheeses, packaged lunch meats, non alcoholic beverages, and snack foods.  Spices by the gallon container, a freezer section with  whole NZ goats and  lambs (in opaque wrappers for the squeamish- like me), boxes of crab meat that cost $500 per, etc.  

No pharmacy, optical dept, jewelry, toys, books, furniture, BBQs, soft goods like personal use like linens and clothing.  No hearing aids, liquor fresh bakery, deli, rotisserie chicken or  .  They sell bulk meat but don't have a typical Costco meat department.  The personal care, OTC meds and vitamin areas are quite small.       

My local CBC reliably stocks 25 lb bags of bread flour for roughly $10, which I'm having trouble getting elsewhere. 

Also 2-1/2 lb bags of freshly sliced mushrooms for $6.49 (I dry saute them and freeze in quart bags for future use), 1 lb. containers of fresh peeled garlic for $9.99 (which I also process and freeze for future use), gallon jars of pickled yellow peppers for $3.99 (split them with our daughter's family), and some other foods I can't easily buy for close to CBC prices. 

Although I was able to fulfill my grocery list, the empty upper racks were surprising.


----------



## Rah-Rah

Today I did my grocery shopping and put away all of the groceries and now I thinking of what to eat for lunch. Later this evening I am not sure what I will be doing as the past evening my husband and I have watched the Australian Tennis Open , but now the matches are down to only 4 left and there are only broadcast in the middle of the night my time so I am not staying up that late to watch them. So hubby and I will have to find something else to do this evening.


----------



## StarSong

Moving back to this thread...
My daughter, who lives about 18 miles away, and I often do cooperative shopping. Whatever she can't get I can usually score and vice-versa. Before the pandemic it was mostly a matter of convenience. We'd planned to see each other over the weekend and one would text the other with a "going to Costco/Aldi/Trader Joe/wherever today, do you need anything?" 

Post pandemic it was, "I couldn't get X, Y or Z at the store today. Do you have shopping plans?"

Lately it's been particularly challenging to complete our grocery lists.  Lots of out-of-stocks though it's hard to tell exactly what's afoot.  Are there pallets of mdse in the back room, but too few employees to replenish shelves?  Are trucks delayed because of fewer drivers? Have there been "runs" on suddenly popular foods à la toilet paper two years ago?  Are less popular items being discontinued?  Are providers struggling to get their products out of their hands and into the stores' distribution centers?  Hard to say.  Probably all of the above.    

Nevertheless it took us a total of 4 stores to (mostly) complete our non-extraordinary grocery lists this week. One store had no fresh salsa, orange sweet potatoes, red onions or almond milk. Another was out of celery, romaine lettuce and bell peppers. You get the idea. 

Are others seeing this?


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> Moving back to this thread...
> My daughter, who lives about 18 miles away, and I often do cooperative shopping. Whatever she can't get I can usually score and vice-versa. Before the pandemic it was mostly a matter of convenience. We'd planned to see each other over the weekend and one would text the other with a "going to Costco/Aldi/Trader Joe/wherever today, do you need anything?"
> 
> Post pandemic it was, "I couldn't get X, Y or Z at the store today. Do you have shopping plans?"
> 
> Lately it's been particularly challenging to complete our grocery lists.  Lots of out-of-stocks though it's hard to tell exactly what's afoot.  Are there pallets of mdse in the back room, but too few employees to replenish shelves?  Are trucks delayed because of fewer drivers? Have there been "runs" on suddenly popular foods à la toilet paper two years ago?  Are less popular items being discontinued?  Are providers struggling to get their products out of their hands and into the stores' distribution centers?  Hard to say.  Probably all of the above.
> 
> Nevertheless it took us a total of 4 stores to (mostly) complete our non-extraordinary grocery lists this week. One store had no fresh salsa, orange sweet potatoes, red onions or almond milk. Another was out of celery, romaine lettuce and bell peppers. You get the idea.
> 
> Are others seeing this?


Yes. For quite some time stores in my area weren't suffering lots of shortages while others did. But it finally caught up to us. For the past few months, I see lots of empty shelves and higher prices.

Could not get fresh parsley nor Cream of Wheat cereal the other day. 2% lactose-free milk is hard to find sometimes. Canned pet food shelves are seriously depleted. Aldi bags of frozen vegetables were totally gone (except for broccoli thank God),  as well as most of the ice cream.


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## debodun

RadishRose said:


> Canned pet food shelves are seriously depleted.


Same here -  pet food shelves stand out more because they are empty.


----------



## StarSong

I've been reading that about canned pet food. 

@RadishRose, my daughter also mentioned she couldn't get frozen mixed vegetables at the Aldi near her. My local Aldi's deli, dairy and frozen food sections had more empty shelves than filled ones this week. It was a disturbing sight.

What I've noticed in addition to empty shelves is the expansion of other products into the shelf areas usually occupied by something that's out of stock. If you're casually walking past the freezer you likely won't realize Trader Joe's frozen roasted corn is gone because there's double the usual amount of frozen edamame.

None of these outages are overly serious; I can easily make do.  

It's just so very odd to see empty shelves, isn't it?


----------



## caroln

Well, it's official....there is no cream cheese, Philadelphia or otherwise, in my entire city.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> I've been reading that about canned pet food.
> 
> @RadishRose, my daughter also mentioned she couldn't get frozen mixed vegetables at the Aldi near her. My local Aldi's deli, dairy and frozen food sections had more empty shelves than filled ones this week. It was a disturbing sight.
> 
> What I've noticed in addition to empty shelves is the expansion of other products into the shelf areas usually occupied by something that's out of stock. If you're casually walking past the freezer you likely won't realize Trader Joe's frozen roasted corn is gone because there's double the usual amount of frozen edamame.
> 
> None of these outages are overly serious; I can easily make do.
> 
> It's just so very odd to see empty shelves, isn't it?


we had that for a while when the stores would stock the oddest things  to fill up the huge spaces. In one supermarket they'd filled the empty stand up  freezers with cans of soup... 

We seem to be doing much better lately in the stores.. stock seems to be getting back to almost pre covid days


----------



## debodun

I've also noticed things out on the shelves that are way past due on their expiration dates. The last item I remember was a bag of chopped walnuts that expired last October. When I point these things out to the stock clerks, I just get blank looks for my trouble.


----------



## StarSong

Some things have really ratcheted up in price.  DH eats eggs and I've noticed that they cost more than double what they were a year ago.  $2.49/doz at Aldi.  Way more than that everywhere else except Costco where they're $1.93/doz. (So DD & I split a Costco package.)  

Thanks for the tip about expiration dates, @debodun.


----------



## fancicoffee13

I just went shopping for chicken wings and there were NONE!  So, I bought chicken thighs.  And no rotisserie chicken either.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> I've also noticed things out on the shelves that are way past due on their expiration dates. The last item I remember was a bag of chopped walnuts that expired last October. When I point these things out to the stock clerks, I just get blank looks for my trouble.


very odd that we've been having the same problem here lately too.. several times now in the last couple of months in different supermarkets I've had to point out food that's past it's use by date.. and also I've noticed that products within date are all much closer to their sell /use by date than ever before.

Today for example.. a huge stack of  packs of Dozen eggs in Tesco, and the Use by date is the 14th of Feb..2 days hence.. whose going to use 12 eggs in 2 days ?.. not many people.. but it's the same with fresh meat and smoked , and I refuse to buy meat or smoked  fish close to the use by date...


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Some things have really ratcheted up in price.  DH eats eggs and I've noticed that they cost more than double what they were a year ago.  $2.49/doz at Aldi.  Way more than that everywhere else except Costco where they're $1.93/doz. (So DD & I split a Costco package.)
> 
> Thanks for the tip about expiration dates, @debodun.


Our eggs are still not too expensive..I got a dozen free range for £1.75 today in Tesco.. that's about average , and not any more expensive than last year if my memories serves me well


----------



## PamfromTx

Hubby keeps a bag of cat food for strays who hang around our home.  NO dog/cat food to be seen at our local grocery store.  I've never seen that craziness before.


----------



## terry123

debodun said:


> I've also noticed things out on the shelves that are way past due on their expiration dates. The last item I remember was a bag of chopped walnuts that expired last October. When I point these things out to the stock clerks, I just get blank looks for my trouble.


Grab a manager and show him its expired.  I have always told a mgr. and its taken care of.


----------



## bowmore

Lassco smoked salmon
Jimmy Dean breakfast croissants
Hagen Daas spirits ice cream
Maple Walnut granola clusters


----------



## Jules

fancicoffee13 said:


> I just went shopping for chicken wings and there were NONE!  So, I bought chicken thighs.  And no rotisserie chicken either.


Super Bowl Sunday



hollydolly said:


> and I refuse to buy meat or smoked fish close to the use by date...


Neither will I.  

What I’ve noticed for the absence of an item of one brand, another has the counterpart.  

Since I’ve learned to adjust, I’m not doing without much.


----------



## caroln

Jules said:


> Super Bowl Sunday
> 
> 
> Neither will I.
> 
> What I’ve noticed for the absence of an item of one brand, another has the counterpart.
> 
> Since I’ve learned to adjust, I’m not doing without much.





fancicoffee13 said:


> I just went shopping for chicken wings and there were NONE!  So, I bought chicken thighs.  And no rotisserie chicken either.


Jules just took the words right out of my mouth!  There are never any wings around Super Bowl time.  Any that you might find are priced like filet mignon.


----------



## StarSong

Agree about chicken wings being a popular Superbowl snack.


----------



## Alligatorob

Valentine's Day flowers for my wife.  My go to florist and her family all have Covid... won't be able to fill my order tomorrow.

Guess I will have to give Walmart a try.


----------



## katlupe

Philadelphia brand cream cheese original.


----------



## ElCastor

PopsnTuff said:


> Still no Lysol products of any kind at any store in my area, geez.....Is there a good substitute brand for Lysol out there?


Try Amazon. Endless reams of Lysol products, and other similar products as well.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Philadelphia brand cream cheese original.


all our supermarkets have got that ... if you want to just pop over...   

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/285142009


----------



## Devi

OneEyedDiva said:


> Actually, sometimes it doesn't. Cows milk has been found to contain pus and sometimes antibiotics, used to treat the infected cows. Yuk!   I stopped drinking cows milk a couple of decades ago.


So ... organic milk, with no antibiotics, etc.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Devi said:


> So ... organic milk, with no antibiotics, etc.


By the time everything had an organic counterpart (and organic became the thing), I'd switched to soy milk and now I drink almond milk.


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> all our supermarkets have got that ... if you want to just pop over...
> 
> https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/285142009


I can't eat cream cheese, but I would love the _popovers_!
At _your_ house, @hollydolly !
Tomorrow? 
And we can buy each other flowers!


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> I can't eat cream cheese, but I would love the _popovers_!
> At _your_ house, @hollydolly !
> Tomorrow?
> And we can buy each other flowers!


Come on Over..I'll put the kettle on....


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'm not going to panic until there's no chocolate.


----------



## Kaila

Georgiagranny said:


> I'm not going to panic until there's no chocolate.


Good idea. 
And if you do find yourself running low on chocolate, 
you can join the rest of us, popping over to @hollydolly   's 

who, I have heard, usually has a good supply in stock.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Good idea.
> And if you do find yourself running low on chocolate,
> you can join the rest of us, popping over to @hollydolly   's
> 
> who, I have heard, usually has a good supply in stock.


always got chocolate..in fact I am eating chocolate right now..dark chocolate raspberry coconut


----------



## Georgiagranny

Me, too, @hollydolly! The best-kept secret in the US is the Choceur chocolate that Aldi carries. OMG! It is so good. Unfortunately, the last couple of times I looked for it there, they didn't have the individually-wrapped dark chocolate that I like so I've had to settle for Dove dark chocolate. Sigh. It's good, but it's not Choceur


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Me, too, @hollydolly! The best-kept secret in the US is the Choceur chocolate that Aldi carries. OMG! It is so good. Unfortunately, the last couple of times I looked for it there, they didn't have the individually-wrapped dark chocolate that I like so I've had to settle for Dove dark chocolate. Sigh. It's good, but it's not Choceur


yes we have Choceur here in our Aldi too..so not secret lol...I used to be addicted to that for a while.. I preferred the Big chunky bars to the smaller individual packs of mini bars , but I went off it after a while..altho' I still have a little pack of individual bars in my fridge... Our Aldi still has plenty Chocuer


----------



## palides2021

Georgiagranny said:


> Me, too, @hollydolly! The best-kept secret in the US is the Choceur chocolate that Aldi carries. OMG! It is so good. Unfortunately, the last couple of times I looked for it there, they didn't have the individually-wrapped dark chocolate that I like so I've had to settle for Dove dark chocolate. Sigh. It's good, but it's not Choceur


For some reason, I don't like dark chocolate in general, but I do love the Choceur milk chocolate raisin and hazelnut bars. A little goes a long way! Yum! Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> yes we have Choceur here in our Aldi too..so not secret lol...I used to be addicted to that for a while.. I preferred the Big chunky bars to the smaller individual packs of mini bars , but I went off it after a while..altho' I still have a little pack of individual bars in my fridge... Our Aldi still has plenty Chocuer


Oh my gosh...I haven't tried those....
These posts make me wonder if Aldi has any attached apartments for rent, that I could move into????


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> Come on Over..I'll put the kettle on....


I bet our @PamfromTx would love that blue and white tea set and dessert tray.


----------



## PamfromTx

OneEyedDiva said:


> I bet our @PamfromTx would love that blue and white tea set and dessert tray.


Yes, I would!


----------



## Autumn72

StarSong said:


> Perhaps she married into the Monroe family.  If named Marilyn, I wouldn't have even dated anyone with the last name Monroe, or would have changed my first name.  If born with it, I'd likewise change my name or beg friends to help me figure out a nickname.
> 
> Being known as "the other" Marilyn Monroe would get very old very fast.
> 
> Jim Stewart isn't so bad, but Clark Gable would have also been a drag.


My maternal grandmother was Elizabeth Davis called Mary Davis  teased in school by being called Betty Davis.........why she went with Mary.


----------



## Autumn72

StarSong said:


> @debodun, skin miseries can cover woes from sweating to insect bites, to heat rashes and more.
> All you had to say was that you get skin eruptions in warm weather. I promise I would have taken your word for it.
> 
> Sorry about the type of skin issues you're suffering with. They must be miserable indeed.


Use oatmeal soap


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> I'm not going to panic until there's no chocolate.


wash your mouth out blasphemer


----------



## debodun

No allspice in 3 out of 4 stores I tried. One had a 1.5 oz bottle and for $7.39. I can go without before playing that outrageous price!


----------



## Jules

debodun said:


> and for $7.39. I can go without before playing that outrageous price


Me too.

Prices for spices are really high, but that’s steep.  Oh, I see it’s organic.


----------



## StarSong

On a happier spice note, I've noticed that the price of pure vanilla recently dropped back down to earth from the stratospheric levels it occupied over the last few years.


----------



## Georgiagranny

When needed, I get spices from Aldi. The containers are small so when they're out of date, I don't hesitate to pitch them. Haven't checked recently, but most of their spices were priced at $1.


----------



## Jules

Costco didn’t have any salted mixed nuts.  Bought a container of the unsalted, they just aren’t the same.  

Like @StarSong I noticed the Kirkland pure vanilla was a pittance compared to what I last paid, $40.


----------



## J-Kat

For some reason the grocery stores I frequent do not have any orange juice other than their store brand.  Typically the store brand juice is more water than juice so I refuse to buy it.  I can live without it until I can find a brand I prefer.  Same with Half and Half I use in my coffee.  I prefer Land O' Lakes brand but all I saw at the grocery was their house brand which, again, is very watery vs. creamy and rich.


----------



## debodun

I noticed that about all juices I consume whether fresh or bottled - they seem very watered down lately.


----------



## StarSong

Jules said:


> Costco didn’t have any salted mixed nuts.  Bought a container of the unsalted, they just aren’t the same.
> 
> Like @StarSong I noticed the Kirkland pure vanilla was a pittance compared to what I last paid, $40.


I mix their salted mixed nuts with an equal amount of unsalted.  I also throw in extra whole umsalted almonds, unsalted walnuts, salted peanuts and brazil nuts for a mix that DH and I like and that isn't too salty.


----------



## Devi

And I have found that, where I have unsalted peanuts (etc.), I can always salt them.


----------



## debodun

Salted nuts are too salty. Unsalted are bland. I get "lightly" salted if available.


----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> *Salted nuts are too salty. Unsalted are bland*. I get "lightly" salted if available.


I agree, which is why I mix them myself.


----------



## RadishRose

I just bought a bag of salted smoked almonds from Aldi. Haven't tasted them yet. When something like that is too salty, I rub some in my hands briskly over a dish to remove some of the salt.

Actually, I love salt.


----------



## Autumn72

Don't eat today almonds


----------



## Gemma

Couldn't get Trop50 Orange juice and the canned cat food shelves were completely bare.


----------



## Kaila

I have seen so very many posts, now, about store shelves with *no canned cat foods.*
How can that be?   And, for such long duration, or so often repeatedly, and in so many different places too?

What is the possible explanation, I wonder, and how are people and their cats dealing, ongoing, with that?  
And why? What reasons do you think, any of you? 
 The truck delivery problems, and staffing shortages?  Or the pet food processors, themselves, or what?

I have to have someone else get it for me, so I have not seen any of the store shelves, myself. (But that would distress me if I saw them empty)
I asked for large quantities, in order to stock up, so as not to need to ask for someone to go more often.
I listed some to choose from, that my cat would eat, 
and they went to an animal supply/ pet food store, 
and could get enough of some of the ones that each specific store carries, for me to be stocked up for months.  Each store doesn't ever carry both or all Brands, so sometimes they do go to 2 places, but are then always able to bring plenty of the choices I have given.

Is it that the Grocery stores or large box stores, are not prioritizing cat foods?
Or, is it mainly the Brands that grocery and box stores carry,  are in such widespread short supply?

(Btw, I live in a very small apartment, and do not have much space, but I have just 1 older cat, and stacks of cans, plus bags of dry food, don't take much space, and last a long time. )


----------



## Mizmo

Yes Kelloggs Special K brands of cereal.
  The Company has admitted shortage due to striking workers since Oct last year...duh! ?


----------



## Gemma

@Kaila it's been like this regarding cat food shelves being empty since last August!  I asked one of the stockers where is the food?  She told me they just aren't shipping much, if any at all.  This isn't just at the big store, shelves are bare of canned cat food everywhere you go.

You bet, it distressing, especially when one has finicky cats.  There isn't even any generic canned cat food.  One shouldn't be feeding their cats off brands that they aren't use to, unless you want to make them sick.  The cat people were all up in arms again today.  

I ordered, what I could find that my cats would eat, through Chewy.  They still don't have most of the food that I would normally order.  Part of my order came yesterday, the remaining order is being shipped from Florida, (Florida!) so I won't get that until Monday.  At least they have something to hold them over, for the time being.  It's really frustrating.


----------



## Kaila

That definitely seems awful to me, @Gemma 
Thank you for answering my post.  I have not been able to comprehend how people could be dealing with that, ongoing, as much as I hear about it.  Awful.

I agree, it is not healthy for cats, or normal for them, to have to switch repeatedly, and it is very stressful for people who care and see that the animals are being highly stressed.
I could not mail order cat food, if I couldn't get it locally someplace, due to my living situation.
I hope yours comes soon.  Again, thanks for sharing about it.


----------



## Gemma

You know @Kaila, for the heck of it, I checked out Amazon for food...OMG, the prices!  $69.00 for a case of 24 cans?  That' ridiculous and price gouging, if you ask me.  I'd never order through them.


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> Actually, I love salt.


So do I, but I know it's healthier to avoid it.


----------



## Jules

RadishRose said:


> I just bought a bag of salted smoked almonds from Aldi. Haven't tasted them yet. When something like that is too salty, I rub some in my hands briskly over a dish to remove some of the salt.
> 
> Actually, I love salt.





StarSong said:


> So do I, but I know it's healthier to avoid it.



I crave salt.  I’m doing my best to cut way back.  

We used to just buy the unsalted nuts because DH worried about it being unhealthy.  His BP is so low that he finally decided we can buy the salted.  Darn Costco for being out of them.


----------



## Jules

There’s a shortage of the cheap reading glasses.  I found a shape I like.  Bought a couple more pairs and now they’re all sold out.  The clerk said they’ve ordered more selection and nothing’s arriving.


----------



## Ruthanne

A whole bunch of stuff at Aldi delivery.  Onion dip was one and avocado was another.


----------



## terry123

Had a delivery from Walmart and no subs at all!


----------



## Jules

Walmart cereal aisle was 2/3 bare.  I don’t think the Kelloggs strike is in Canada.  The product we’re looking for is made in Canada so I’ll check another store.

The display for avocados is definitely small.


----------



## debodun

Vichy soda, real grape juice (not grape 'drink'), calcium gel tabs, peanut M&Ms.


----------



## hollydolly

Didn't notice anything particular missing yesterday when I did my big double supermarket shop... all shelves seemed to be finally full again


----------



## Pink Biz

Avocados!


----------



## hollydolly

Pink Biz said:


> Avocados!


we have lots here...  I'd send you some but errrm.. they might be a bit over-ripe by the time they got to you..


----------



## Pink Biz

No thanks, I have just one avocado left and I'd better eat it soon for that very reason!


hollydolly said:


> we have lots here...  I'd send you some but errrm.. they might be a bit over-ripe by the time they got to you..


----------



## Pappy

The last couple of times we’ve shopped at Publix, here in Florida, the frozen dinners and breakfast items have lots of bare shelves. I like, occasionally, the Jimmy Dean breakfast  items and they are gone. Marie Callendar dinners are usually gone too.


----------



## Autumn72

J-Kat said:


> For some reason the grocery stores I frequent do not have any orange juice other than their store brand.  Typically the store brand juice is more water than juice so I refuse to buy it.  I can live without it until I can find a brand I prefer.  Same with Half and Half I use in my coffee.  I prefer Land O' Lakes brand but all I saw at the grocery was their house brand which, again, is very watery vs. creamy and rich.


Yes, this is happen here too. Over the top 
prices for everything. Home delivery when the cost of what you buy is huge instead it is held hostage the shopper adds what he chooses to kept them amount the same so for 23 items $123.00 will hike up two times normal amount. As I received cranberry juice I never ordered,  the size too large for one person. And razors for men I never ordered. This from Shaws. 3 boxes of kleenex became 6.


----------



## MountainRa

Last week I went three different places trying to find canned cat food. Found 6 cans. Still finding dry food but the quality ones are so expensive. I don’t feed my cats cheap dry food that is mostly corn. But its getting to where I may not have a choice.

For several weeks, the grocery has been out of canned biscuits . I don’t use them but strange seeing such bare shelves. Bottled juice is scarce too.


----------



## StarSong

Autumn72 said:


> Yes, this is happen here too. Over the top
> prices for everything. Home delivery when the cost of what you buy is huge instead it is held hostage the shopper adds what he chooses to kept them amount the same so for 23 items $123.00 will hike up two times normal amount. As I received cranberry juice I never ordered,  the size too large for one person. And razors for men I never ordered. This from Shaws. 3 boxes of kleenex became 6.


If this is happening in your area why not go to the store and shop for yourself rather than choosing home delivery?


----------



## StarSong

Yesterday I ran errands and needed to fill my car up.  $5.15/gallon for unleaded!!!  Ouch! 

Saw some bare shelves at Aldi, an increasingly common occurrence at that store, sad to say. Their better stocked aisles tend to be the ones I avoid - random specialty items like decorative pillows, BBQ tools, and kids' games. Food aisles, especially refrigerated and frozen, have become hit or miss. Yesterday they were mostly miss.

Same has been true of the Korean market I patronize regularly. Over the past 18 months prices are up and availability of many items is down.


----------



## RadishRose

Our Aldi is now often under stocked on the frozen veg and ice cream shelves. Produce remains ok. I don't usually buy meats there except for chicken. They have plenty of fresh salmon recently.


----------



## Jules

Today it was the spice section that was barely stocked.  I wanted a new Himalayan salt grinder.  No molasses or bran flakes for the muffins I’m making this afternoon.  I think I have enough, just wanted to be sure.  Bare shelves in the cereal aisle.  Of course the loss leaders are not available.  This seems to be the norm.  

There’s no logic from one store to the next about what is or isn’t available.


----------



## Autumn72

StarSong said:


> If this is happening in your area why not go to the store and shop for yourself rather than choosing home delivery?


Taxi and I run put of breathe


----------



## Jan14

Had to go to 4 different stores today to get the brand of cat food my cats like.  I bought them another brand and they went on a hunger strike for 2 days. Brats!


----------



## Autumn72

What brand maybe I could search here and mail it to you.....funny idea....was online and of course people will give their opinions on stocking up for ots like war time back when world War 2 movies show  then the need for such ideas a kind of it must be that time again .....
Of course, I was not around or even though of then.....
I came about after those facts......even though wars after never came within reach of our grocery stores as now because of good ole China not the dinner ware ....
Too keep China from attacking us as Russia has begun to do at their end, seems eerie however, to wait to hear the other boot to drop. Or is it ....that's how the cookies crumble...... strange as it is though, grocery shelves are somewhat empty here and there....makes one feel as a very uneasy thing happening just over our shoulders .........right? Or am I dreaming while fully awake.....ahhhh....now to escape into a book of Haley Mills.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I noticed the Entenmann's shelf was nearly empty when I went to our neighborhood supermarket earlier this week. Then coincidentally (I guess), I saw on the news 1 or 2 days later that the founder of the company, Charles Entenmann, had died. I usually go to that supermarket every 7 - 10 days and I noticed before this week they wouldn't always have the same variety of Entenmann's cakes but the shelves would be full nonetheless.


----------



## Remy

Jan14 said:


> Had to go to 4 different stores today to get the brand of cat food my cats like.  I bought them another brand and they went on a hunger strike for 2 days. Brats!


My tabby (profile picture) has a fish allergy. So for their can treat I was giving them the Fancy Feast tender liver and chicken. Though I just noted it does have fish when I had found it on a list of fish free. I wonder if they changed the formula. So far, she's been OK. Symptom is mouth swelling.

It's been hard to find but perhaps I can give her some other flavors as long as fish isn't on the actual label as main ingredient. I had been feeding them wilderness canned for years and it was twice the price though Fancy Feast is going up. Luckily mine eat anything.


----------



## StarSong

Remy said:


> My tabby (profile picture) has a fish allergy. So for their can treat I was giving them the Fancy Feast tender liver and chicken. Though I just noted it does have fish when I had found it on a list of fish free. I wonder if they changed the formula. So far, she's been OK. Symptom is mouth swelling.
> 
> It's been hard to find but perhaps I can give her some other flavors as long as fish isn't on the actual label as main ingredient. I had been feeding them wilderness canned for years and it was twice the price though Fancy Feast is going up. Luckily mine eat anything.


Wow!  I never heard of a cat that was allergic to fish.


----------



## Remy

StarSong said:


> Wow!  I never heard of a cat that was allergic to fish.


Kind of self diagnosed on my part. And in researching it does happen. Luckily this was the only symptom. And since I noted this food does have fish, I'm not sure if she outgrew it or if it was only the tuna/salmon cans that really bothered her. But since I had made the switch her mouth has never swelled again.


----------



## debodun

The last time I was in Job Lots, I saw a package of cookies I wanted to try (Scottish shortbread). When I looked at the expiration date, it was May last year! I put them back on the shelf.


----------



## Autumn72

Aneeda72 said:


> I found wipes today, hadn’t seen any in weeks


What does this remind you of?
The old movies of World War 2 of England Read the truckers were upset about something, wearing masks.
Would that hold back a lot of items not bring delivered?
And the distance rule in the making producing these items would make a difference.
Plus, have we become spoiled as well.
With all this covid-19 etc. A means in pulling us down by good ole China  and Russia in want for water.....both from communist dictatorships.
Seems us little people can feel it coming.
Reality is not what we're use to.
Now what........already too many people China's way to go about it.
And Russia wanting back what they had killing children without seeing them. The video showed a blast as he was trying to help a mother c and her children out of their house he was at the end of the driveway coercing the family out when tje blast happened right at the man's left side as if it blew Jim away the narrator c said he was ok yet not the family sounds weird.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I haven't had any problems finding what I need, with a few substitutions.

I have noticed in three local markets recently that Stouffer's freezer sections are almost empty.  I'm curious to know if this is due to packaging materials, food products, distribution, etc...  

Before that, it was the Tyson and the Jimmy Dean sections of the freezer cases.  

It's amazing, and a little bit scary to me, how much of our food comes from a few massive corporations.


----------



## hollydolly

Aunt Bea said:


> I haven't had any problems finding what I need, with a few substitutions.
> 
> I have noticed in three local markets recently that Stouffer's freezer sections are almost empty.  I'm curious to know if this is due to packaging materials, food products, distribution, etc...
> 
> Before that, it was the Tyson and the Jimmy Dean sections of the freezer cases.
> 
> It's amazing, and a little bit scary to me, how much of our food comes from a few massive corporations.


we don't have any of those 3 brands here but I understand what you mean... ,


----------



## Aunt Bea

hollydolly said:


> we don't have any of those 3 brands here but I understand what you mean... ,


Stouffer's is a Nestle Global company.

I believe that Tyson and Jimmy Dean are 25% Chinese-owned.


----------



## RadishRose

Aunt Bea said:


> I haven't had any problems finding what I need, with a few substitutions.
> 
> I have noticed in three local markets recently that Stouffer's freezer sections are almost empty.  I'm curious to know if this is due to packaging materials, food products, distribution, etc...
> 
> Before that, it was the Tyson and the Jimmy Dean sections of the freezer cases.
> 
> It's amazing, and a little bit scary to me, how much of our food comes from a few massive corporations.


Yes it is scary. I won't eat those frozen dinners more than once in a great while; like emergency. If I don't have anything to cook, I'll eat eggs or oatmeal.


----------



## debodun

No canned Grandma Brown's beans. When I asked a clerk about them, she said they hadn't had them for along time.


----------



## Aunt Bea

debodun said:


> No canned Grandma Brown's beans. When I asked a clerk about them, she said they hadn't had them for along time.
> 
> View attachment 213434


I think they stopped production around the start of the pandemic.

I miss them. 

Grandma Brown's Home Baked Beans were a part of almost every family picnic.


----------



## debodun

Promises, promises...

https://www.syracuse.com/business/2...aked-bean-prayers-may-have-been-answered.html


----------



## Oldntired

I’ve never heard of Grandma Brown’s Baked Beans…I bet they’re yummy!


----------



## debodun

Maybe they're a regional product.


----------



## Jan14

Never heard of I use Busch’s


----------



## Remy

I like Bush's baked beans also. I get the vegetarian.


----------



## Jan14

Remy said:


> I like Bush's baked beans also. I get the vegetarian.


Oh I spelled wrong.   I get original.


----------



## Autumn72

Must be from WW2 ERA.
I just bought reality beans not Bush's 
Funny delivery choices to deliver me cranberry juice I never ordered.
Blueberry pie with a two day expiration date and croissants one day expiration date. Nice with high cost rising every time I order four orders this month ranging from $35.00, $92.00,$58.00, $76.00......I am so tired of this country sucking up over the top of poor peoples life due to groceries pickers, delivery charges, service charges, and don't forget tips to also be reminded 20% is what it would cost me to use a taxi both ways.
I think with China and Russia  and Trump building up China to be #1.....what more ....can a President do to bring a playboy bunny in from a point where all men can worship his ideals. His daughter uses China as a cheap means to bring her clothing market about while America struggles to recover from all the underhanded hand outs to countries corrupt in stead of jobs here 
After this U will probably be banned for good from here.....


----------



## StarSong

Autumn72 said:


> Must be from WW2 ERA.
> I just bought reality beans not Bush's
> Funny delivery choices to deliver me cranberry juice I never ordered.
> Blueberry pie with a two day expiration date and croissants one day expiration date. Nice with high cost rising every time I order four orders this month ranging from $35.00, $92.00,$58.00, $76.00......I am so tired of this country sucking up over the top of poor peoples life due to groceries pickers, delivery charges, service charges, and don't forget tips to also be reminded 20% is what it would cost me to use a taxi both ways.
> I think with China and Russia  and Trump building up China to be #1.....what more ....can a President do to bring a playboy bunny in from a point where all men can worship his ideals. His daughter uses China as a cheap means to bring her clothing market about while America struggles to recover from all the underhanded hand outs to countries corrupt in stead of jobs here
> After this U will probably be banned for good from here.....


I'm sorry that the prices are affecting you so deeply.  To be fair though, it's not the grocery store's fault that you can't shop in person.  When orders are placed for delivery, employees have to pick, pack, verify, and deliver groceries.  All those people need to be paid, presumably more than minimum wage, and the gasoline to fill their tanks cost them as much as it does the rest of us.


----------



## Becky1951

StarSong said:


> I'm sorry that the prices are affecting you so deeply.  To be fair though, it's not the grocery store's fault that you can't shop in person.  When orders are placed for delivery, employees have to pick, pack, verify, and deliver groceries.  All those people need to be paid, presumably more than minimum wage, and the gasoline to fill their tanks cost them as much as it does the rest of us.


"To be fair though, it's not the grocery store's fault that you can't shop in person"

True, that isn't their fault, but I shop online and pick groceries up, so no delivery fee's involved and yet my grocery bill has gone way up for less items. Lower income people are feeling the crunch. We don't have the luxury of I want it, I can afford it so I'll buy it. We have been parring down on what we purchase to eat for the last year and now its down to the barest needs to survive, forget healthy meals, and it not just food either, household cleaning supplies, OTC meds, pets needs, need a few items of clothing? Noting left to buy clothing. BTW I love thrift stores for clothing.  Its not the stores employee's fault, they have no control over the high costs so no one is blaming them, they are just trying to survive also.


----------



## StarSong

Becky1951 said:


> "To be fair though, it's not the grocery store's fault that you can't shop in person"
> 
> True, that isn't their fault, but I shop online and pick groceries up, so no delivery fee's involved and yet my grocery bill has gone way up for less items. Lower income people are feeling the crunch. We don't have the luxury of I want it, I can afford it so I'll buy it. We have been parring down on what we purchase to eat for the last year and now its down to the barest needs to survive, forget healthy meals, and it not just food either, household cleaning supplies, OTC meds, pets needs, need a few items of clothing? Noting left to buy clothing. BTW I love thrift stores for clothing.  Its not the stores employee's fault, they have no control over the high costs so no one is blaming them, they are just trying to survive also.


No argument here.  My groceries are at least 15%-20% higher than a year or so ago.  With transportation costs spiraling up, it looks like this is likely to get worse before it gets better.


----------



## debodun

Got everything but store-brand cheese crackers. I've come to the conclusion that brand named goods are available, it's the store brands that are scarce or unavailable. I got the last bottle of diet lemon-lime soda on the shelf.  Also bought Smart Balance margarine, refrigerator pie crusts, vanilla ice cream, peanut butter ice cream, 32 oz yogurt, store brand Cheerios and a box of Great Grains cereal. Came to $42.52 (that's about £34).


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> Got everything but store-brand cheese crackers. I've come to the conclusion that brand named goods are available, it's the store brands that are scarce or unavailable. I got the last bottle of diet lemon-lime soda on the shelf.  Also bought Smart Balance margarine, refrigerator pie crusts, vanilla ice cream, peanut butter ice cream, 32 oz yogurt, store brand Cheerios and a box of Great Grains cereal. Came to $42.52 (that's about £34).


dya think it might be because there's more cheap ingredients, oils, etc,,which are already scarce that goes into Genric foods ?>. just wondering ...


----------



## fancicoffee13

I found only one kind of hair spray at Wal Mart, but if I went to United I found the one I like to buy.  So, I will go out of the way to buy what I really want at another more well supplied store.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> dya think it might be because there's more cheap ingredients, oils, etc,,which are already scarce that goes into Genric foods ?>. just wondering ...


It could be that some people are moving from name brands to store brands as a cost-reducing strategy.


----------



## Jules

Usually the store brands are produced by the big companies.  If they’re limited in supplies, they make the ones that give them the biggest profit.  

Yesterday I finally found some molasses.  It was at a more expensive store but I had to have it to make my muffins so I sucked it up.  Now I have to make sure that I don’t glance at that shelf in the other stores.


----------



## StarSong

Jules said:


> Usually the store brands are produced by the big companies.  If they’re limited in supplies, they make the ones that give them the biggest profit.
> 
> Yesterday I finally found some molasses.  It was at a more expensive store but I had to have it to make my muffins so I sucked it up.  Now I have to make sure that I don’t glance at that shelf in the other stores.


Every few years I buy a gallon of molasses and store it in the garage.  So much cheaper that way, plus it keeps forever and doesn't need to be refrigerated.  I keep a small jar (about 12 oz) in the kitchen with my baking supplies and refill as needed.  Over the holidays I use a lot of molasses and hate having to hunt it down at that time of year.


----------



## debodun

I like molasses, but am appalled at the price. I bought some a few weeks ago and it was about $5 for a 12 oz jar. I mainly use it as a sweetner on oatmeal and sometimes other things. More nutritious than sugar and high in iron.


----------



## HoneyNut

I was spending hours today at Walmart to kill time while people were looking at my house, and everything was in stock real nice.  Unfortunately now that I'm moving I have to eat down all the stuff I already have in my freezer.  And I need to learn to live on just a week of groceries at a time so when I'm traveling I won't need to try to fit a lot of extra food in my car.  It is scary because between stocking up on sales, stocking up in the winter in case of snow storms, and stocking up during the pandemic, I am used to having a comfy surplus.


----------



## Marie5656

*I was strolling down the pet food aisle, and noticed the limited quantities of cat food.   Dog food seemed fairly well stocked..but the cats are not doing as well*


----------



## Alligatorob

Soaker hoses for the garden, went to 2 places, completely out.

I was recently able to find the Special K Protein cereal I like, after not being on the shelves for weeks.  So I bought a bunch and hoarded.  Probably contributing to the next shortage.  However now the cashew milk I like to put on it is gone, has been for a week or so.

Fresca is becoming a rare commodity.  The list could go on...


----------



## Vida May

Hey, you all are doing great remembering what was there in the past and isn't there today.


----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> I like molasses, but am appalled at the price. I bought some a few weeks ago and it was about $5 for a 12 oz jar. I mainly use it as a sweetner on oatmeal and sometimes other things. More nutritious than sugar and high in iron.


I pay $19.50/gallon (just checked the current price), so roughly 15¢/ounce.  I only use it when baking cookies or to make brown sugar.


----------



## StarSong

Vida May said:


> Hey, you all are doing great remembering what was there in the past and isn't there today.


I think it's more a matter of being unable to get items that are regularly on our grocery lists.


----------



## RadishRose

It seems everything has gone up. I pay $6.00 more per case of 12 canned dog food than I did a year and a half ago.


----------



## Becky1951

RadishRose said:


> It seems everything has gone up. I pay $6.00 more per case of 12 canned dog food than I did a year and a half ago.


Same here and dry dog food has gone up plus every time I buy any they are out of their regular brand, so I have to get something else and I don't like changing their diet so often an they don't like it either.


----------



## Vida May

Dog food, 2 cups rice, a small package of frozen peas and carrots, chopped up chicken breast.


----------



## StarSong

I went to the grocery store today and was shocked anew.  It seems every week prices go up.  I frequently purchase 12 packs of Aldi's store brand seltzer so I know the price: $2.95 plus tax and redemption deposit.  (Not so long ago it was $2.65.)  Today: $3.45 for the same item.  A 16% increase in one week.


----------



## StarSong

Vida May said:


> Dog food, 2 cups rice, a small package of frozen peas and carrots, chopped up chicken breast.


You couldn't get any of that at the store today???


----------



## Jules

Last week I thought of getting a jar of the type of salsa that I like, there were oodles on the shelves.  Today there were only a few jars so I was lucky to get it.  The other brands were cleared out too.  

I’m putting off buying another jar of Hellman’s until the prices comes down.  I’ve been watching for a few weeks. Normally it would go on sale for $3 to $4 from regular $5.  Now the lowest is $5.49.  If the online fliers for Thursday don’t show any better sales, I’ll have to break down.  It’s salad season.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Jules said:


> Last week I thought of getting a jar of the type of salsa that I like, there were oodles on the shelves.  Today there were only a few jars so I was lucky to get it.  The other brands were cleared out too.
> 
> I’m putting off buying another jar of Hellman’s until the prices comes down.  I’ve been watching for a few weeks. Normally it would go on sale for $3 to $4 from regular $5.  Now the lowest is $5.49.  If the online fliers for Thursday don’t show any better sales, I’ll have to break down.  It’s salad season.


Now is a good time to start making your own mayonnaise.

Watch a few videos and pay close attention to tips on fixing broken mayonnaise.

I use an immersion blender and a straight-sided Smucker's peanut butter jar but you will find videos using a whisk, blender, or a handheld mixer.


----------



## Vida May

Jules said:


> Last week I thought of getting a jar of the type of salsa that I like, there were oodles on the shelves.  Today there were only a few jars so I was lucky to get it.  The other brands were cleared out too.
> 
> I’m putting off buying another jar of Hellman’s until the prices comes down.  I’ve been watching for a few weeks. Normally it would go on sale for $3 to $4 from regular $5.  Now the lowest is $5.49.  If the online fliers for Thursday don’t show any better sales, I’ll have to break down.  It’s salad season.


 Oh, no, I forgot my macaroni salad in the refrigerator!  How many weeks will a macaroni salad stay good in a refrigerator before I have to throw it out?


----------



## debodun

Like the old saying goes - when in doubt. throw it out.


----------



## Vida May

I just googled Walmart mollasses and a jar of it is $3.48, a gallon of it is $24.46 for Grandma's molasses, and $21.99 for a 3.5-gallon bucket.   Shop online?


----------



## Vida May

debodun said:


> Like the old saying goes - when in doubt. throw it out.


 That is a good quote to remember.


----------



## RadishRose

Jules said:


> Last week I thought of getting a jar of the type of salsa that I like, there were oodles on the shelves.  Today there were only a few jars so I was lucky to get it.  The other brands were cleared out too.
> 
> I’m putting off buying another jar of Hellman’s until the prices comes down.  I’ve been watching for a few weeks. Normally it would go on sale for $3 to $4 from regular $5.  Now the lowest is $5.49.  If the online fliers for Thursday don’t show any better sales, I’ll have to break down.  It’s salad season.


I scored Hellmans last week for 4.99. I grabbed two!
It usually goes on sale for a summer holiday such as Memorial Day. If it does, I'll grab another.


----------



## hollydolly

I wonder why you all seem to be having a problem with Hellmans', we have no shortage here and the prices have remianed pretty much constant...here's one of our supermarket websites, you can see it's fully stocked..

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/search?query=hellmann's


----------



## Vida May

hollydolly said:


> I wonder why you all seem to be having a problem with Hellmans', we have no shortage here and the prices have remianed pretty much constant...here's one of our supermarket websites, you can see it's fully stocked..
> 
> https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/search?query=hellmann's


 What if the shortages are intentional with the goal of manipulating us?  I have become so paranoid!  I think when money becomes the bottom line, morality goes down the tubes.  When trust is ruined so is the economy ruined and who is to be trusted?  Name brands don't mean anything anymore.   I have been very disappointed by "name brand" items.  I bought pins that bend easily and what looked like shiny silver serving utensils that lost their phony covering when left in the macaroni salad.  Products with brand names that are made in China are not the quality we once had.


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> I wonder why you all seem to be having a problem with Hellmans'


It might just be that they decided to test the market and see if we’re willing to pay more now that we’re expecting prices to go up.


----------



## StarSong

Vida May said:


> I just googled Walmart mollasses and a jar of it is $3.48, a gallon of it is $24.46 for Grandma's molasses, and $21.99 for a 3.5-gallon bucket.   Shop online?


Smart & Final, is a local restaurant supply store chain that's also open to the public.  It's similar to a club store, though with a much smaller footprint and no annual membership.  It's been operating in Los Angeles area since 1914.  

Smart & Final stocks molasses by the gallon, as does Costco Business Center.


----------



## Jules

Until mentioned, I’d never heard of molasses in a gallon or larger quantity.  I only use it for baking my bran muffins, maybe two pint containers a year.


----------



## fatboy

Walmart fully stocked,prices not to bad.


----------



## StarSong

Vida May said:


> What if the shortages are intentional with the goal of manipulating us?  I have become so paranoid!  I think when money becomes the bottom line, morality goes down the tubes.  When trust is ruined so is the economy ruined and who is to be trusted?  Name brands don't mean anything anymore.   I have been very disappointed by "name brand" items.  I bought pins that bend easily and what looked like shiny silver serving utensils that lost their phony covering when left in the macaroni salad.  Products with brand names that are made in China are not the quality we once had.


I don't think food suppliers are intentionally keeping shelves bare, but it does seem they're taking unfair advantage of the current consumer mindset of "Everything is going up - I guess this has, too."   

@Jules, I make a lot of ginger-spice-molasses cookies at Christmastime and they take a fair amount of molasses.  A gallon lasts me 2-3 years.


----------



## Jules

There’s no fliers saying that Hellman’s will be less pricey tomorrow so I went to Walmart to buy it. The regular shelves were limited stock there wasn’t any regular, just the light version and the much larger jars.  Out of curiosity I squatted down to the bottom shelf to read the price per 100 mg.  It cost 2 cents more per 100 mg in the large jar.  There was a display in a centre aisle where I found a few of the regular type.  

There are lots of empty spaces in various shelves.  There’s a generic nut and candy section and almost everything I wanted was empty or limited quantity so my husband will have to do without his favourite dark chocolate covered almonds.


----------



## Becky1951

I bought a 15oz jar of Hellman's today (online Walmart order) for 3.98. Up 20 cents from last time at 3.78.


----------



## Jules

The Dollar store has so many bare shelves.  The plastic zip bags and the ones that are like shower caps were cleaned out.  Ages ago I bought glasses spice jars with a shaker top.  Now I’m kicking myself for not buying more.  I also kick myself when I buy a bunch of an item I think I’ll like and find out I don’t.


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> I wonder why you all seem to be having a problem with Hellmans


Well, so far two of us; it's not the availability it's the price increase.

Yours is a bit less expensive.  Lucky!


----------



## RadishRose

Last week at Aldi I couldn't get frozen peas or cauliflower....there were practically no frozen veg in the case.

They were out of Stevia, boneless chicken breasts, whole chicken and in fact, had very little chicken at all.


----------



## Jules

It’s seems like the sale price is set at $5.49 this summer.  We don’t have a shortage of oil, yet.  Bottles are plastic, not glass so not a weight issue.  Not sure what the excuse is for the price hike for this product.  Maybe if it’s hard to find in the stores, they know we’ll snatch it up no matter the price.  I bought a Miracle Whip for less that $4.  Some salads will tolerate either product; at least I think I remember that correctly.


----------



## helenbacque

Available but too rich for me .... Kleenex tissue. I haven't bought in a while so how long have they been this expensive?

 It's tacky but I'll blow my nose on bathroom tissue now.


----------



## debodun

Absolutely no store brand diet soda. Both the library's and the senior center's food pantries were bare this week. I had to buy fruit and bread.


----------



## Murrmurr

helenbacque said:


> Available but too rich for me .... Kleenex tissue. I haven't bought in a while so how long have they been this expensive?
> 
> It's tacky but I'll blow my nose on bathroom tissue now.


I made a dozen or so hankies out of a sheet of dense cheesecloth I had layin' around. They're perfect.


----------



## Murrmurr

I can't find the canned catfood that Pixel likes. I told him this is no time to be finicky! Went in one ear and out the other


----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> Absolutely no store brand diet soda. Both the library's and the senior center's food pantries were bare this week. I had to buy fruit and bread.


Why are you using a food pantry, Deb?  Aren't they for people in need?


----------



## terry123

helenbacque said:


> Available but too rich for me .... Kleenex tissue. I haven't bought in a while so how long have they been this expensive?
> 
> It's tacky but I'll blow my nose on bathroom tissue now.


I buy the Walmart brand now as the Kleenex brand is too expensive.  They are just as good so I keep a few boxes on hand.


----------



## terry123

Murrmurr said:


> I can't find the canned catfood that Pixel likes. I told him this is no time to be finicky! Went in one ear and out the other


My grands are having trouble finding the brand that their cat, Kiwi, likes also.  I told them to try "Chewy.com" and they found it there.


----------



## Jules

I watch for the sale and pay the money for the Kleenex, Royale or Scotties.  $1.09 (a few years ago it used to be .59) on sale.  The Walmart brand was ok, not enough of a savings to choose it.  There 88 3 ply in a box, more in the two ply.  How does this compare to the prices in the US or UK?


----------



## debodun

StarSong said:


> Why are you using a food pantry, Deb?  Aren't they for people in need?


Maybe "pantry" is an inaccurate term to apply. Stores and local farmers bring expired or surplus and leave their wares on the give-away tables for anyone that wants it. First come, first served.


----------



## helenbacque

terry123 said:


> I buy the Walmart brand now as the Kleenex brand is too expensive.  They are just as good so I keep a few boxes on hand.


Thanks.  I'll give them a try.


----------



## Blessed

Did a stock up yesterday, meats for the freezer, cereals and chips that were the loss leaders. The pantry is full. Had dog food ordered and delivered by Walmart.  I love being able to buy spend $35 and they will ship a lot of things that are nonperishable.  Our hot weather is here and I hate to be out in it.  If I keep most things stocked I don't have to go that often.


----------



## Remy

debodun said:


> Maybe "pantry" is an inaccurate term to apply. Stores and local farmers bring expired or surplus and leave their wares on the give-away tables for anyone that wants it. First come, first served.


We have a thrift store that sometimes has breads, baked good for anyone. Better than throwing things out.


----------



## Remy

helenbacque said:


> Available but too rich for me .... Kleenex tissue. I haven't bought in a while so how long have they been this expensive?
> 
> It's tacky but I'll blow my nose on bathroom tissue now.


I usually buy recycled but even those can be pricy unless you have Trader Joe's in your area.

I only buy the brand name lotion ones when I've had a cold because they really do help,


----------



## Remy

Brand name Tylenol 500mg caplets. It's about the only pain reliever my stomach will tolerate anymore.

Walmart had none so I thought maybe Winco Foods would. They didn't either, so I got 325 regular.


----------



## debodun

They had three 2-liter bottles of store brand diet ginger ale, but no other flavors. I bought Sprite in lieu of store brand lemon-lime. The produce is looking stale, I picked up a bag of Green Giant broccoli floretts and they were all yellow. Considering what I bought, it seemed like a bargain at $50 and some change.


----------



## StarSong

I've been able to get pretty much whatever has been on my grocery list.  They may not have my preferred brand and prices may be quite a bit higher than a year or two ago, but most stores' shelves are well stocked.


RadishRose said:


> Last week at Aldi I couldn't get frozen peas or cauliflower....there were practically no frozen veg in the case.
> 
> They were out of Stevia, boneless chicken breasts, whole chicken and in fact, had very little chicken at all.


My Aldi has also been more hit or miss than usual.  If I can't finish my grocery list there I either wait until the following week or hit another store.


----------



## Jules

debodun said:


> broccoli floretts and they were all yellow.


Same thing here and this is the other side of the continent.


----------



## debodun

When I first started delivering meals-on-wheels in April, the give-away table at the senior center was groaning with assorted foods. The past two weeks, it's been pathetic. Last week there was nothing. This week a cooler was left that had packages of moldy strawberries and bags of chopped kale.


----------



## hollydolly

A week ago when I did the shopping at our most Major supermarket... I was astounded at the empty shelves.. You name it , there was none of it... or for example, no other choice of Tomato Ketchup  than the hugest size which won't fit in the standard fridge... or the very cheapest brand which most people don't buy because it's really coloured vinegar

Great gaps in the shelves.. and items spread out on other shelves, like Green Giant Corn... taking up the space of all the other canned veggies etc...   no real meat, just vegan meat-free versions of pre-packed food.. only 2 ply TP.. cheap quality brand and no other, and loads  more examples...


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> A week ago when I did the shopping at our most Major supermarket... I was astounded at the empty shelves.. You name it , there was none of it... or for example, no other choice of Tomato Ketchup  that the hugest size which won't fit in the standard fridge...
> 
> Great gaps in the shelves.. and items spread out on other shelves, like Green Giant Corn... taking up the space of all the other canned veggies etc...   no real meat, just vegan meat-free versions of pre-packed food.. only 2 ply TP.. cheap quality brand and no other, and loads  more examples...


But was there chocolate?  There is plenty here but the cost is going crazy.


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> But was there chocolate?  There is plenty here but the cost is going crazy.


yes there was chocolate, I know this because no supermarket trip goes without chocolate for me.. but my fave chocolates went from £3.50 to £5 overnight


----------



## hollydolly

One of our biggest chain of supermarkets made an announcement...

Supermarket Sainsbury’s has announced that it is going to be making a major change to its petrol pumps that will affect more than 300 of its stations.

The news comes as Brits up and down the country have been faced with skyrocketing prices in the cost of living, for everything from food to fue

According to the  RAC , as of May 18, the average price for unleaded petrol in the UK was 168.24 pence per litre, while diesel came in at 181p.

Records for the most expensive fuel have been smashed in recent months as a combination of global factors - particularly Russia's invasion of Ukraine - have piled on to make the problem worse.

Now, the groceries giant is making a bold call that could impact motorists across the country in response to Russia ’s invasion of Ukraine.
Sainsbury’s has said that it will no longer sell diesel produced by Russia and intends to have made sure that the last drop has flowed before the end of the year.


The move comes in line with retailers around the world that have canned the provision of Russian goods in a sign of support for Ukraine and its people, who came under unprovoked invasion on February 24.


The supermarket giant, made the move for the same reason: to turn its back on the superpower’s unwarranted aggression.

Sainsbury’s food commercial director Rhian Bartlett said: "We stand united with the people of Ukraine and have taken a range of steps to show our support - from helping to fund the humanitarian effort on the ground, to removing products from our stores which are 100% sourced from Russia.
"We have been working hard to reduce the amount of diesel we sell which comes from Russia since the early days of the conflict.


"This is a complex process but we are committed to working together with the rest of the UK fuel industry and government to support the ban on Russian oil imports, which is due to take effect by the end of this year."

*Sainsbury’s has already booted products made 100% in Russia, including Russian Standard Vodka.
*
In March, petrol and diesel prices jolted upwards over fears of the economic shock of the Russian invasion, although it remains to be seen whether or not Sainsbury’s decision to kill the Russian fuel supply will have an impact on the price at the 315 forecourts nationwide.


Wider price trends at the pumps are continuing to go upwards.


----------



## terry123

Have a delivery coming from Walmart today and so far they have everything in stock.  Prices are a bit higher but I don't have to get out, buy gas, etc.   Its worth it to me especially since I am still using Walmart gift cards I got for Christmas and birthday last year!  For Mother's Day my daughter gave me a $200.00 Walmart gift card plus other things so I am good for awhile longer.


----------



## PamfromTx

I went out to Big Lots and found 90% of the items I needed.  The central air went out this past afternoon and I cannot sleep.  I even bought a nice fan; it doesn't help.  I'm suffocating.  lol   Someone is coming at 8 a.m. to repair the unit.  Ahhhhh....

Hubby has enough rootbeer soda to last him quite some time.  I had no clue that he had already bought some.


----------



## katlupe

Went to Aldi's yesterday and their meat cooler didn't have much. Left and went to Walmart and was able to get what I needed. Should have gone there in the first place.


----------



## Aunt Bea

The only thing that I couldn't find, at a price I was willing to pay, were some frozen fried chicken strips.

The only store that had Tyson Breaded Buffalo-style chicken tenders was the local Tops friendly market at $12.99/25-ounce bag! 

I'll walk to the store Sunday morning and buy a small package of fresh chicken to oven-fry or oven-barbeque for a little indoor picnic on Memorial Day.

The only good thing about these high prices is they help me to make better choices.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I'm still not able to get Shoprite brand Bowl and Basket block Muenster cheese from it's sister market in my neighborhood. The last three times I went (I usually go once a week), they didn't have it. Prior to that I only liked Primo Taglia muenster which I only found at Acme supermarkets. The closest Acme closed over a year ago. I don't drive so if my son can't find it the next time he goes to Shoprite, I'll ask him to go to the Acme in another town.


----------



## Della

Went to Kroger last week and stocked up on peanut butter for my son who takes a sandwich to work every day.
Took all five jars back when I saw Jiff Peanut Butter was on recall and I had bought the tainted stock number.  Bought Kroger brand instead, and it was running very low due to the recall.  What will Americans do without peanut butter?


----------



## StarSong

OneEyedDiva said:


> I'm still not able to get Shoprite brand Bowl and Basket block Muenster cheese from it's sister market in my neighborhood. The last three times I went (I usually go once a week), they didn't have it. Prior to that I only liked Primo Taglia muenster which I only found at Acme supermarkets. The closest Acme closed over a year ago. I don't drive so if my son can't find it the next time he goes to Shoprite, I'll ask him to go to the Acme in another town.


Diva, you could try calling your store's deli manager and explaining your plight.  He/she may be willing to give you a call when they come in and even put a couple of packages aside for you.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

StarSong said:


> Diva, you could try calling your store's deli manager and explaining your plight.  He/she may be willing to give you a call when they come in and even put a couple of packages aside for you.


Thanks Star. There is no deli manager at that store. They just stock that cheese in the cheese, yogurt section. There must be a supply problem with the muenster because the other cheeses from that brand are still there. I've spoken to the store manager and produce manager about particular products before and they just say they get whatever comes in or they are waiting for stock, etc. There are some signs posted about the supply issue causing shortages for certain products. If the big Shoprite doesn't have it, then I know there's definitely a supply issue for that type of cheese.


----------



## debodun

When I go to Mechanicville, I have to pass under a train bridge. Ever since the pandemic began, there have been trains sitting on the bridge. They are probably loaded with supplies, but I didn't know what is holding them up. There were seldom sitting trains on that bridge in past years.


----------



## Don M.

While flipping through the news channels this morning, there was a short blurb saying that there may be a sugar shortage soon.....as the harvests in Brazil are far below normal.  So...with the humming birds flocking all over our feeders, we will probably get some extra sugar on our next trip to the stores....got to keep these cute little birds happy.


----------



## hollydolly

Don M. said:


> While flipping through the news channels this morning, there was a short blurb saying that there may be a sugar shortage soon.....as the harvests in Brazil are far below normal.  So...with the humming birds flocking all over our feeders, we will probably get some extra sugar on our next trip to the stores....got to keep these cute little birds happy.


TBF they've been saying this about sugar for months now, still plenty on the shelves here..


----------



## Knight

Not really experiencing shortages but pricing is a whole different animal.  Wife uses Cerave moisturizing cream. Was $13.50 for 16 ounce jar. Recently paid $13.95 for 12 ounce jar.
Since then she has researched pricing & will buy from another source


----------



## Don M.

I found another "shortage" today. One of our window blinds broke today....looks like the strings holding it together wore out.  I went online and looked at the big box stores, and they were all out of stock on this rather common size.  I suppose these things are all made in China, and there are probably thousands of them sitting in a shipping container at one of our ports.  I rigged it up with some cable ties, and will have to start checking the stores....probably some time before the stores have these back in stock.


----------



## Remy

First World crisis problem: Trader Joe's didn't have vegetarian Smart Dogs! I have never known them to be out. They said they will be back by 7/2 but the veggie meat balls never came back and they were supposed to back in January. But those were a TJ brand. I still bought buns, will find elsewhere. But will pay more.


----------



## Remy

Don M. said:


> I found another "shortage" today. One of our window blinds broke today....looks like the strings holding it together wore out.  I went online and looked at the big box stores, and they were all out of stock on this rather common size.  I suppose these things are all made in China, and there are probably thousands of them sitting in a shipping container at one of our ports.  I rigged it up with some cable ties, and will have to start checking the stores....probably some time before the stores have these back in stock.


I admire your ability to DIY and fix it. This happened to the blinds in my apartment. Only one side goes up so I lift the other and tie it in the up position with the strings. It works.


----------



## Jules

Hand soap.  There‘re many different blank areas on the shelves.  I checked out several stores.  I’m not sure if this is a lack of desire for hand soap or some ingredient that they need.  The brand I bought sure wasn’t lacking in perfumes.


----------



## debodun

Latest no show on shelves - grape juice. They have mixes of grape and other juices. but not just plain grape.


----------



## hollydolly

Just been to Aldi... they only have a dozen ( Tetra Paks) litres of Milk left...  I've never seen milk empty like that in Aldi...

I bought 8 litres.. ( almost 15 pints)...  not panic buying, it's what I actually went to the store for, and I buy in bulk...  but anyone coming in after me for milk was out of luck unless they bought almond milk...


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> they only have a dozen ( Tetra Paks) litres of Milk left.


Are these refrigerated?


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Are these refrigerated?


No... I buy them in bulk and store them in the Barn


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> No... I buy them in bulk and store them in the Barn


Is this how most people buy milk for drinking or eating.  I buy gallon jugs (4L) from the refrigerated section and don’t know if we have milk in tetra packs.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Is this how most people buy milk for drinking or eating.  I buy gallon jugs (4L) from the refrigerated section and don’t know if we have milk in tetra packs.


well I don't know how many people buy Milk this way... but it's a LOT... and equally millions of  people buy fresh refrigerated milk  as well. they can buy anything from  1/2 a pint to 4 pints , ... and in many flavours as well as ordinary milk, full fat, skimmed etc.... However  the drawback with refrigerated milk is no-one can buy it in bulk , because  it has to be kept in the fridge...and most people don't have space in their freezers for huge cartons of milk..


----------



## Don M.

Our local stores have been out of Lipton Iced Tea powder mix for several weeks.  I made a quick run this morning, and saw they had finally gotten some back in stock...I bought 2 bottles.


----------



## ElCastor

Blueberries. Haven’t had any for a week. First time ever as far as I know.


----------



## mrstime

This week son and I were laughing because Walmart had a limit of one tub of margarine per person (we use no margarine), none of the other stores were limiting margarine.  Then we wonder does Walmart know something the rest do not?

When I was a kid my grandma only used margarine, hated butter because when she was young they had no refrigeration so the butter was always rancid. I remember the first real butter I tasted and I swore when I grew up I was going to only have butter and that has been  the case. I did use margarine in place of shortening at times in baking.


----------



## Kika

hollydolly said:


> refirgerated milk is no-one can buy it in bulk , because it has to be kept in the fridge...


I don't buy a huge quantity of fresh milk, but I do buy about 4 quarts at a time.
I pour a little out of each quart (maybe 1-2 ounces) to allow for expansion and freeze them. It thaws in the fridge when I am going to need it, a quick shake and it is like new!


----------



## RadishRose

ElCastor said:


> Blueberries. Haven’t had any for a week. First time ever as far as I know.


I just bought some day before yesterday.
My little dog loves them too, and are good for us.


----------



## Alligatorob

Fresca was back today, but the price is up quite a bit...


----------



## Bella

RadishRose said:


> I just bought some day before yesterday.
> My little dog loves them too, and are good for us.


----------



## RadishRose

Bella said:


>


Yes! How cute, thanks Bella.


----------



## Patricia

debodun said:


> No rubbing alcohol to be had, at least locally.


Finding rubbing alcohol was difficult here for a while too, but that problem seems to be solved for now.


----------



## Patricia

debodun said:


> Still no rubbing alcohol to be had anywhere in a reasonable distance. I may have to buy a bottle of vodka and use that to cool off.


Oh wow, I need to learn to watch the dates at this site. Suddenly I find myself in 2020.


----------



## Blessed

I drink a lot of Sams diet cola.  I used to order from walmart for delivery, now they say they will not ship. My neighborhood store never has enough,  Yesterday the had none of what I drink.  I got one sugar free bottle.  When I first started using this product it was .68 cents for a 2 liter bottle.  It now costs .96 cents per 2 liter bottle, There have been many price increases in the last 6 to eight months.  To me, it shows nothing is going to stabilize for a while.  

I will buy everytime I shop now to build me stock pile on this item.  Yes, I know it is not good for me but I am addicted.


----------



## hollydolly

mrstime said:


> This week son and I were laughing because Walmart had a limit of one tub of margarine per person (we use no margarine), none of the other stores were limiting margarine.  Then we wonder does Walmart know something the rest do not?
> 
> When I was a kid my grandma only used margarine, hated butter because when she was young they had no refrigeration so the butter was always rancid. I remember the first real butter I tasted and I swore when I grew up I was going to only have butter and that has been  the case. I did use margarine in place of shortening at times in baking.


when I was a kid my grandmother had no fridge, so she would run a little cold water in the bath, put the plug in then put her chilled items, ( there was never much, but butter, and jelly ( jello) ) she would keep on a sheet pan in the bath to keep cool


----------



## Patricia

ElCastor said:


> Blueberries. Haven’t had any for a week. First time ever as far as I know.


We have fresh blueberries in most of the stores. Health stores sometimes have good frozen blueberries if that helps.


----------



## win231

Patricia said:


> Finding rubbing alcohol was difficult here for a while too, but that problem seems to be solved for now.


Great deals on Amazon = 6 big bottles of 70%.  CHEAP


----------



## ElCastor

Patricia said:


> We have fresh blueberries in most of the stores. Health stores sometimes have good frozen blueberries if that helps.


Got all we wanted today from Trader Joes. That the much larger Safeway had none of a popular item is just a commentary on the current state of our post pandemic world.


----------



## ElCastor

Pepper said:


> Mentos.  Every store in my area is out of Mentos.  When the pandemic first hit in March after toilet paper disappeared so did Mentos.  What the ....?


I suspect that huge increases in the price of fuel, combined with problems with China, supply chain shortages, and a reputed driver shortage, are likely at the root of all the scarcity we are experiencing.


----------



## Bella

ElCastor said:


> I suspect that huge increases in the price of fuel, combined with problems with China, supply chain shortages, and a reputed driver shortage, are likely at the root of all the scarcity we are experiencing.


I agree. Except for fuel, which we all need no matter how high the price is, if you've been questioning whether to buy something now or later, I'd buy it now. Prices are going to continue to climb, and there will be more shortages of everything. I'm trying to buy a little extra whenever I shop in anticipation of this continuing nightmare.

Bella


----------



## Em in Ohio

Celery, out of 84 found items for delivery, I got an apology note about the store being out of celery!  Not a biggy under any circumstances, but I did dry the leaves off the last bunch and they work fine for seasoning  (-:


----------



## Em in Ohio

Della said:


> Went to Kroger last week and stocked up on peanut butter for my son who takes a sandwich to work every day.
> Took all five jars back when I saw Jiff Peanut Butter was on recall and I had bought the tainted stock number.  Bought Kroger brand instead, and it was running very low due to the recall.  What will Americans do without peanut butter?


Humans can adapt, but my DOG would be most distressed by a lack of peanut butter!  I spread it on a textured lick mat as her special treat!  Perhaps I will have to ration her portions, since I didn't put it on yesterday's monthly grocery delivery  /-;


----------



## ElCastor

Bella said:


> I agree. Except for fuel, which we all need no matter how high the price is
> 
> Bella


Fuel prices can be an issue for manufacturers, shippers, and farmers. The price of diesel is through the roof. Farmers use a lot, and in various ways. If a particular crop uses more fuel than most, farmers may concentrate their resources on other crops.

"Rising cost of fuel has farmers facing financial loss"
https://www.wflx.com/2022/07/01/rising-cost-fuel-has-farmers-facing-financial-loss/
“I’m not going to be driving a tractor on the field at $5 a gallon for fuel,” Ryan Dolan, part owner at a Dodgeville dairy farm, said. “I’ll try doing some more no-till and that kind of stuff this year.”
https://www.weau.com/2022/06/06/high-diesel-prices-affect-farmers-with-costly-alternatives-table/


----------



## Bella

This is just one of the problems farmers are facing. They've been getting screwed every which way for years. Now, it's fuel gouging. A lot of them will go under and lose their livelihood.


----------



## WheatenLover

My daughter went to  Aldi a few days ago and their meat counter had no meat. She didn't check the freezer section.


----------



## StarSong

I haven't had difficulty finding groceries recently but have sure noticed that every week or so the prices creep up more.  

Farmers are warning that eggs may become extremely costly come fall. They're reducing the number of chickens they're raising because of the crippling increases in feed prices. Same is expected to happen with beef and dairy products. 

I use about 24 lbs of butter for Christmas cookies and noticed that Costco's usual price for 4 lbs (between $7.99 and $10.99) was $13.49. I bought a 4 pack for my freezer and will likely buy additional 4 packs each time. Better to have it in my freezer than deal with a possible butter shortage and outrageous prices over the holidays.


----------



## Blessed

I have used the last of the butter that I bought last year over the holidays.
the price was 1.75 a poundl.  I have not seen that price since then. I am switching back to margarine for now. I will restock the freezer with butter when the sale prices return (if they do).


----------



## StarSong

Blessed said:


> I have used the last of the butter that I bought last year over the holidays.
> the price was 1.75 a poundl.  I have not seen that price since then. I am switching back to margarine for now. I will restock the freezer with butter when the sale prices return (if they do).


I rarely use butter or margarine other than for Christmas baking, but have a good memory for what ingredients cost.


----------



## hollydolly

WheatenLover said:


> My daughter went to  Aldi a few days ago and their meat counter had no meat. She didn't check the freezer section.


our Aldi's here don't have meat counters.... 

In Spain the Aldi's and Lidl's all have meat counters,  and good bakeries... here, no....


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> our Aldi's here don't have meat counters....
> 
> In Spain the Aldi's and Lidl's all have meat counters,  and good bakeries... here, no....


I don't like any of Aldi's bakery items. My kids do, though - especially the cheesecake. I don't like cheesecake.
I don't like store bought baked goods, though. One grocery store has good eclairs, but if you aren't there early, they are gone. 

Aldi does have wonderful chocolate truffles at Christmas. I think they are called Belgian Chocolate Truffles.


----------



## ElCastor

Bella said:


> This is just one of the problems farmers are facing. They've been getting screwed every which way for years. Now, it's fuel gouging. A lot of them will go under and lose their livelihood.


For whatever it’s worth, it is curious that four years ago fuel prices were low and there was no gouging. Perhaps something else is at work, but not something we can discuss here. (-8


----------



## PamfromTx

Bottled water.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> our Aldi's here don't have meat counters....
> 
> In Spain the Aldi's and Lidl's all have meat counters,  and good bakeries... here, no....


Our Aldi's don't have meat counters, but they do sell frozen and fresh packaged meat and fish like you'd find in a grocery store.  Like this:


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Our Aldi's don't have meat counters, but they do sell frozen and fresh packaged meat and fish like you'd find in a grocery store.  Like this: View attachment 227662


yes ours sells it like that too.. their meat overall is horrible.. tbh


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> yes ours sells it like that too.. their meat overall is horrible.. tbh


I never tried it.  By the time Aldi came to our area I'd stopped eating meat.


----------



## WheatenLover

Things I couldn't get shopping: Green bell peppers, cornstarch, my dog's favorite dog food, my favorite coffee*, Oscar Meyer Carving Board ham.

The dog's food is the real problem -- can't find it anywhere, including online. It's beef dog food, and it's the beef I can't find.

* Not having my favorite coffee is no biggie. I drink ground coffee, even though I prefer Taster's Choice instant. The pod kind is faster than boiling water for instant.


----------



## Em in Ohio

WheatenLover said:


> My daughter went to  Aldi a few days ago and their meat counter had no meat. She didn't check the freezer section.


Ditto!  I ended up cancelling my entire on-line delivery order after the poor shopper had already picked up 34 items, because she started texting me that my meats were all out of stock.  I was really ticked off because I placed the order late one day and they said it would be delivered the next, but didn't mention that they didn't hold the things I ordered.  I won't use InstaCart or Aldi's again.  /-;     Bottom line, I wasted hours of my time, the shoppers time, and ended up spending a whole lot more at Giant Eagle for a lot less groceries - but I did get my meats.


----------



## MickaC

Blessed said:


> I have used the last of the butter that I bought last year over the holidays.
> the price was 1.75 a poundl.  I have not seen that price since then. I am switching back to margarine for now. I will restock the freezer with butter when the sale prices return (if they do).


Paid $ 6.47 for 1lb of butter.


----------



## Blessed

MickaC said:


> Paid $ 6.47 for 1lb of butter.


Well, I have found a sale price on butter, it was not advertised.  I was shopping the loss leaders for meat for the freezer.  Went by the dairy section and they had a buy one get one free sale, got 2 pounds for 3.97. Limit two pounds, went  back and got another 2 pounds today. I will keep buying at that price as long as it is on special.  Trying to refill the freezer when I find a good deal.

Everything is better with butter.  I also do the same thing with bacon and sausage.  Yes, I realize these things are not good for me. Guess what, I don't care.  I am going to die one day, no matter what, so I am going to enjoy what I can when I can.


----------



## Alligatorob

Tried to get some treats for the Grandkids at Walmart, the whole Oreo isle was bare.  Maybe for the best...


----------



## Blessed

It has been a shock to me seeing so many empty shelves. Maybe some of it is due to the kids being out of school for the summer.  It is kind of like when covid first hit.  I keep a good supply of food, dog food and toiletries on hand so I am fine.  I like to go out and replenish when things are on sale.  

I buy the cheaper Sam's diet cola and it has been hard to find.  I have not even been able to buy it online.  I used to buy it online with my dog food and bottled water.  Has not been available there either.  I guess that is good, I have been drinking a lot of water and iced tea.


----------



## Jules

On Thursday at 19:30 the shelves of the grocery store were half empty.  No one was busy stocking.  I‘ll see what it’s like tomorrow.


----------



## Patricia

Blessed said:


> It has been a shock to me seeing so many empty shelves. Maybe some of it is due to the kids being out of school for the summer.  It is kind of like when covid first hit.  I keep a good supply of food, dog food and toiletries on hand so I am fine.  I like to go out and replenish when things are on sale.
> 
> I buy the cheaper Sam's diet cola and it has been hard to find.  I have not even been able to buy it online.  I used to buy it online with my dog food and bottled water.  Has not been available there either.  I guess that is good, I have been drinking a lot of water and iced tea.


Reading the posts helps in so many ways. A while back someone suggested a lifestyle change, and now I'm thinking to seriously consider following the advice. It took reading the posts to act. Having felt stuck as to what to do, I'm thankful for the insight.


----------



## Blessed

Patricia said:


> Reading the posts helps in so many ways. A while back someone suggested a lifestyle change, and now I'm thinking to seriously consider following the advice. It took reading the posts to act. Having felt stuck as to what to do, I'm thankful for the insight.


What is the change you are considering, it might be a good thing for us all to consider?


----------



## Patricia

Blessed said:


> What is the change you are considering, it might be a good thing for us all to consider?


To live somewhere that's a good place to grow food and get back to the basics...


----------



## Blessed

I get it, I love to garden and grow my own produce.  It has become difficult that I am not able to do as much as I used too.  I am hoping to have a couple of small raised beds be built next spring.  If not, more pots for planting.  

It is a fun and healthy thing to do with my time.  My grandson also enjoys the planting and harvesting things we grow.


----------



## terry123

Blessed said:


> Well, I have found a sale price on butter, it was not advertised.  I was shopping the loss leaders for meat for the freezer.  Went by the dairy section and they had a buy one get one free sale, got 2 pounds for 3.97. Limit two pounds, went  back and got another 2 pounds today. I will keep buying at that price as long as it is on special.  Trying to refill the freezer when I find a good deal.
> 
> Everything is better with butter.  I also do the same thing with bacon and sausage.  Yes, I realize these things are not good for me. Guess what, I don't care.  I am going to die one day, no matter what, so I am going to enjoy what I can when I can.


Yes, have to have my butter.  I will enjoy it too as long as I can.


----------



## Blessed

The last week or so the toast has not been the same without my butter.  I guess we can both say we are addicted to our butter. LOL


----------



## StarSong

It's not that we can't get them, but DD and I've been comparing notes on yellow onions.  Up to a year ago they were usually 3 lbs/$1.00, and 5 lbs/$1.00 on sale.  Now we're lucky if to find them for 50¢/lb _and _they spoil very quickly. This is true in all our grocery stores, not just one or two chains.

Has anyone else come across this?   I wonder what that's all about.  Climate issues?  Poor harvest?  Trucking issues? All of the above???


----------



## StarSong

Blessed said:


> Well, I have found a sale price on butter, it was not advertised. I was shopping the loss leaders for meat for the freezer. Went by the dairy section and they had a buy one get one free sale, got 2 pounds for 3.97.


Can you please share the region of the country you live in?  $2.00/lb of butter is unheard of right now.


----------



## Kika

I could not get bottled water and paid $5.99 for a dozen eggs. (NYC)


----------



## Bella

I'm on the east coast, not saying exactly where ... I got what I wanted and this is what it cost! 

Organic butter - $6.49
Eggs - $4.99
Organic heavy cream 1 pt - $ 5.29
5 lb. Vidalia onions - $6.99
Organic blueberries - 4 oz $4.99
Kiwi- 2 lb pack $6.49
Asparagus - 1.04 lb $4.15
Gluten Free Bagels - 4 pack $7.49! (on sale $5.99)
Pomegranate juice - 48 oz $10.49
Maple syrup - 32 oz $15.49
Bottled water - 24 pack $5.29 (on sale 3/24 packs $11.00)
Auto dishwasher detergent - 70 oz $7.29
Toilet paper - 20 rolls ON SALE! $20.99
Ga$ down to $4.89





It doesn't look like prices will be going down any time soon. Whenever I see a sale, I stock up on non-perishable items.

Bella


----------



## Kika

I bought butter.  My usual name brand was $6.99/lb.  I bought the store brand for $3.99.  I haven't used it yet, but I'll be interested to see if there is a real difference.


----------



## RadishRose

Bella said:


> I'm on the east coast, not saying exactly where ... I got what I wanted and this is what it cost!
> 
> Organic butter - $6.49
> Eggs - $4.99
> Organic heavy cream 1 pt - $ 5.29
> 5 lb. Vidalia onions - $6.99
> Organic blueberries - 4 oz $4.99
> Kiwi- 2 lb pack $6.49
> Asparagus - 1.04 lb $4.15
> Gluten Free Bagels - 4 pack $7.49! (on sale $5.99)
> Pomegranate juice - 48 oz $10.49
> Maple syrup - 32 oz $15.49
> Bottled water - 24 pack $5.29 (on sale 3/24 packs $11.00)
> Auto dishwasher detergent - 70 oz $7.29
> Toilet paper - 20 rolls ON SALE! $20.99
> Ga$ down to $4.89
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look like prices will be going down any time soon. Whenever I see a sale, I stock up on non-perishable items.
> 
> Bella


I'm in CT, but I don't pay those prices for butter or eggs. I don't buy organic anything. I love pomegranate juice also, but it's always been expensive. You're wise to stock up on sale items.


----------



## Bella

@Kika - My store brand organic butter is $5.99. I do buy it sometimes instead of the other one that I prefer. On occasion, both have been out of stock or there are just a couple of packages on the shelf. I get what I can when I can.


----------



## hollydolly

Bella said:


> I'm on the east coast, not saying exactly where ... I got what I wanted and this is what it cost!
> 
> Organic butter - $6.49
> Eggs - $4.99
> Organic heavy cream 1 pt - $ 5.29
> 5 lb. Vidalia onions - $6.99
> Organic blueberries - 4 oz $4.99
> Kiwi- 2 lb pack $6.49
> Asparagus - 1.04 lb $4.15
> Gluten Free Bagels - 4 pack $7.49! (on sale $5.99)
> Pomegranate juice - 48 oz $10.49
> Maple syrup - 32 oz $15.49
> Bottled water - 24 pack $5.29 (on sale 3/24 packs $11.00)
> Auto dishwasher detergent - 70 oz $7.29
> Toilet paper - 20 rolls ON SALE! $20.99
> Ga$ down to $4.89
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look like prices will be going down any time soon. Whenever I see a sale, I stock up on non-perishable items.
> 
> Bella


these are all pretty much our average prices ^^^ ( onions are cheaper)... except we pay over twice that much for fuel...


----------



## StarSong

Bella said:


> *I'm on the east coast*, not saying exactly where ...


Thanks for sharing that, Bella.  Geographical context helps on threads like these. 


RadishRose said:


> I'm in CT, but I don't pay those prices for butter or eggs. I don't buy organic anything. I love pomegranate juice also, but it's always been expensive. You're wise to stock up on sale items.


I bought eggs at Costco a little over a week ago at about $5.00 for two dozen.
Like Rose, I don't generally buy organic produce, but all produce - even organic - is much cheaper here.  ($4.99/4 oz of organic blueberries?  Yow! I keep Costco frozen organic blueberries in my freezer: 3 lbs/$10.49)

I try to stock up on sale items, too.  Fortunately I have the storage space, but not everyone does.    

Our gas has dropped some and now costs $5.49/gallon at Costco.


----------



## Bella

StarSong said:


> Thanks for sharing that, Bella.  Geographical context helps on threads like these.
> 
> I bought eggs at Costco a little over a week ago at about $5.00 for two dozen.
> Like Rose, I don't generally buy organic produce, but all produce - even organic - is much cheaper here.  *($4.99/4 oz of organic blueberries?  Yow! I keep Costco frozen organic blueberries in my freezer: 3 lbs/$10.49)
> 
> I try to stock up on sale items, too.  Fortunately I have the storage space, but not everyone does. *


I know, right? I'm crazy, lol. I could drive to the fruit farm that's about twenty minutes from me where blueberries are slightly cheaper, but I factored in the cost of ga$ plus time and decided to just buy them at the grocery store.

I have plenty of storage space. If I didn't, I'd work out something so I could store things. I hate having to run to the store for an ingredient when I want to make something, and now with the cost of gas, I try to limit trips. Lately, I've been shopping at my least favorite grocery store because that's the one that's closest to my house. The one I prefer is in town. These days, a few extra miles add up quickly. 

Bella


----------



## Jules

@Bella, those prices are crazy.  

Since we’re talking about butter, it was C$5.99 for the store brand.  I still have some in the freezer.

The shelves that were nearly bare the other night were now moderately stocked this morning at 9:00.  Sort of laid out to make it look fuller. Some areas in the meat department hadn’t been replenished.


----------



## Patricia

Bella said:


> I'm on the east coast, not saying exactly where ... I got what I wanted and this is what it cost!
> 
> Organic butter - $6.49
> Eggs - $4.99
> Organic heavy cream 1 pt - $ 5.29
> 5 lb. Vidalia onions - $6.99
> Organic blueberries - 4 oz $4.99
> Kiwi- 2 lb pack $6.49
> Asparagus - 1.04 lb $4.15
> Gluten Free Bagels - 4 pack $7.49! (on sale $5.99)
> Pomegranate juice - 48 oz $10.49
> Maple syrup - 32 oz $15.49
> Bottled water - 24 pack $5.29 (on sale 3/24 packs $11.00)
> Auto dishwasher detergent - 70 oz $7.29
> Toilet paper - 20 rolls ON SALE! $20.99
> Ga$ down to $4.89
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look like prices will be going down any time soon. Whenever I see a sale, I stock up on non-perishable items.
> 
> Bella


Your list looks so much like mine.


----------



## RadishRose

$3.99 for store brand butter.


----------



## Blessed

StarSong said:


> Can you please share the region of the country you live in?  $2.00/lb of butter is unheard of right now.


I am in Texas, the Dallas Fort Worth area.  I agree, I was shocked when I saw the price too.


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> $3.99 for store brand butter.


That's about what it is here.


----------



## debodun

They haven't had vichy water the last 2 times I was at the store.


----------



## Just Jeff

StarSong said:


> This is true in all our grocery stores, not just one or two chains.
> 
> Has anyone else come across this? I wonder what that's all about. Climate issues? Poor harvest? Trucking issues? All of the above???


Conagra, Bill Gates,  and other super-large conglomerates/ monopolies have control of most of the seeds available to farmers,  contracts for most of the food grown everywhere and where it goes,  and  it is all for money - not for people's health nor welfare .


----------



## Just Jeff

Blessed said:


> The last week or so the toast has not been the same without my butter.  I guess we can both say we are addicted to our butter. LOL


After a week without butter,  years ago,  just because we had run out and not picked up any more,  
a lightbulb went on over my lounge chair as I was changing the world on the internet, 

'we have coconut oil',  "try coconut oil" and see if it works.....

tada - wonderful,  to put on toasts,  vegetables,  potatoes,  to cook with,  and more.


----------



## StarSong

Just Jeff said:


> Conagra, Bill Gates,  and other super-large conglomerates/ monopolies have control of most of the seeds available to farmers,  contracts for most of the food grown everywhere and where it goes,  and  it is all for money - not for people's health nor welfare .


So you're saying this is due to seed prices, and that Bill Gates is somehow involved in controlling seed prices and availability?

Please provide links to your sources.


----------



## Just Jeff

StarSong said:


> So you're saying this is due to seed prices, and that Bill Gates is somehow involved in controlling seed prices and availability?
> 
> Please provide links to your sources.


No, not prices.  Control. Corruption.  Monopoly or other -opoly in place and growing for a century. Altered by monsatn mostly - largest known.  Public news for long time.  

Try to find unaltered seeds, unaltered food.  Heirloom ,  'original' ,  non-harmful healthy kind.

Just like many pointed out the media worldwide is controlled by two entities,  very censored, very controlled, 
so also the food sources, treatments, conditions,  processing, etc etc etc ....


----------



## RadishRose

Just Jeff said:


> Control. Corruption. Monopoly


of what?

You said:

Conagra, Bill Gates,  and other super-large conglomerates/ monopolies *have control of most of the seeds.*


----------



## Just Jeff

RadishRose said:


> of what?
> 
> You said:
> 
> Conagra, Bill Gates,  and other super-large conglomerates/ monopolies *have control of most of the seeds.*


When I saw "of what?" I thought,  what not ?  Then searched on the internet 'just for fun' , sorrow and grief.

For most recent articles or exposes or info 'allowed' .

Control, corruption, monopoly,  is so normal to everyone today,   they apparently do not even realize the harm it has caused for over a century,  exponentially bad the last three years,  worse every year ,  even though it 'makes the news' fairly frequently since "60 Minutes" and other watchdog television or agencies started revealing it or warning about it,  or even promoting it.

In any worldwide , internet,  search engine,  put the words ,  and include anything, any area,  you think or hope is not too far gone already. 

Look up for a worst and major example monsatan seeds.

edit in:  just tried it 'for example' to see what comes up >>

Monsanto’s Cruel, and Dangerous, Monopolization on American Farming ...vanityfair.com › news › environment › monsanto’s harvest of fear
April 2, 2008 - Monsanto already dominates America’s food chain with its genetically modified *seeds*. Now it has targeted milk production. Just as frightening as the corporation’s tactics–ruthless legal battles against small farmers–is its decades-long history of toxic contamination.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Bill Gates, The Rockefeller Foundation, and others have invested in a doomsday seed vault in Norway but that's a far cry from controlling the food supply.


----------



## Just Jeff

Aunt Bea said:


> Bill Gates, The Rockefeller Foundation, and others have invested in a doomsday seed vault in Norway but that's a far cry from controlling the food supply.


----------



## terry123

When I was able to garden I had no problem finding heirloom seeds and even now they are in my seed catalogs.  I still get the catalogs even though I am not able to plant like I used to.  Walmart and Kroger have "heirloom" tomato plants in their garden sections.


----------



## Just Jeff

terry123 said:


> When I was able to garden I had no problem finding heirloom seeds and even now they are in my seed catalogs.  I still get the catalogs even though I am not able to plant like I used to.  Walmart and Kroger have "heirloom" tomato plants in their garden sections.


Heirloom seeds are still available,  at least in some countries,  but what percentage of food available to the public is tainted in one or more ways,  from adulteration to chemicals and so on  ?

 Finding Heirloom Seeds - Merchants and Seed Exchanges - OAWHealthoawhealth.com› article › finding-heirloom-seeds-merchants-and-seed-exchanges
The importance of preserving our *seeds* is quickly becoming urgent! Chemical companies are continuing to adulterate our *seed* supply through genetically modification tactics. Below is a list of companies that continue to sell *heirloom* *seeds*.


----------



## StarSong

Just Jeff said:


> Heirloom seeds are still available,  at least in some countries,  but what percentage of food available to the public is tainted in one or more ways,  from adulteration to chemicals and so on  ?
> 
> Finding Heirloom Seeds - Merchants and Seed Exchanges - OAWHealthoawhealth.com› article › finding-heirloom-seeds-merchants-and-seed-exchanges
> The importance of preserving our *seeds* is quickly becoming urgent! Chemical companies are continuing to adulterate our *seed* supply through genetically modification tactics. Below is a list of companies that continue to sell *heirloom* *seeds*.


There are other threads on the forum about Monsanto.  You'll likely get little argument from most people about that company's negative effects.
https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...-killer-approved-by-judge.36744/#post-2161487

There are some 30,000 pending lawsuits against Bayer/Monsanto/Roundup.  Further hurting Bayer, on June 21, 2022 the Supreme Court of the United States declined to hear an appeal Bayer brought forward in hopes of dismissing thousands of liability cases.  All is not yet said and done when it comes to Monsanto and Roundup.


----------



## Remy

Winco Foods had no organic tofu. I also noted all the Fancy Feast cans were cleared out. I probably have a good 60 cans. I think people are panic buying pet food here and there. 

I'm going to the farmers market today.


----------



## debodun

I couldn't get corn cakes (they're like rice cakes but made with puffed corn) at Job Lots. The clerk there said they haven't had them in stock for quite some time. I saw these (screen shot below) at the local grocery. There was no price on the shelf to indicate how much they were. I was shocked when it rang up over $5 (that's over £4 in British Sterling). I told the clerk I wasn't going to pay that for a 5 oz. bag of puffed corn, so she took it off the bill.


----------



## J-Kat

I made my every other week trip to Aldi today. I usually buy just staple items I need - bread, milk, etc.  I did notice
the store brand butter was $3.46 for a lb.  They had 8 oz. of Kerry brand Irish butter for $3.45.  I buy lactose free 
milk - $3.19.  OJ was $2.75 for a half gallon.  Eggs were $2.21 a dozen.  The only item I could not get was canned tuna.


----------



## Remy

I found this odd: Winco Foods had no russet potatoes today. The large containers usually full of 5 and 10 pound bags were empty and there were no bulk russets either. Not sure what is up with that.


----------



## StarSong

I bought a 10 lb bag of russet potatoes for $2.99 yesterday.  Gorgeous mangoes @69¢, nectarines 79¢/lb, and yellow onions - surprise, surprise - were beautiful and 39¢/pound.  Bell peppers were 99¢/lb, both the red and green varieties,  The produce gods mush have heard my complaints about the onions.  I bought several extra to chop, ziplock bag and freeze.  

I was able to get everything on my list, but noticed prices continuing to march steadily upward.


----------



## Jules

J-Kat said:


> The only item I could not get was canned tuna.


What a strange item to be missing.


----------



## Jules

Today they had Pantene shampoos & conditioners but not the clear one without many additives, including scent.  No empty space, it was like they’re not carrying that one anymore.


----------



## StarSong

Jules said:


> Today they had Pantene shampoos & conditioners but not the clear one without many additives, including scent.  No empty space, it was like they’re not carrying that one anymore.


Stores have started filling in empty spaces with other products so the gaps aren't as obvious.  The missing item may be out of stock rather than discontinued.


----------



## CindyLouWho

My Teddie's brand natural peanut butter and any other kind. Must be a run on peanut butter....shelves were bare.


----------



## Patricia

Just Jeff said:


> After a week without butter,  years ago,  just because we had run out and not picked up any more,
> a lightbulb went on over my lounge chair as I was changing the world on the internet,
> 
> 'we have coconut oil',  "try coconut oil" and see if it works.....
> 
> tada - wonderful,  to put on toasts,  vegetables,  potatoes,  to cook with,  and more.





StarSong said:


> So you're saying this is due to seed prices, and that Bill Gates is somehow involved in controlling seed prices and availability?
> 
> Please provide links to your sources.


I can see how people who have enough money might push their own agenda, and how that might affect those who differ unfairly.


----------



## StarSong

My Aldi was out of non-dairy fruit popsicles yesterday.  Fortunately, my daughter planned a trip to her Aldi a couple of hours later and was headed to my house late afternoon anyway.  Her Aldi had the popsicles so she grabbed them for me, saving me a trip to Trader Joe's to get fruit pop dessert last night.


----------



## Remy

I got 24 cans of Fancy Feast, chicken and liver at Walmart. They had 24+ more but I'm not over buying. I noticed WINCO is still about out of canned cat food. I don't know if it's a delivery issue or what. 

WINCO Foods had baker potatoes again. Taco Bell refried beans up to $1.75 a can. I need to go to Trader Joe's. Last time I was there, the beans were $.99 a can. They may have gone up by now though.


----------



## Remy

StarSong said:


> My Aldi was out of non-dairy fruit popsicles yesterday.  Fortunately, my daughter planned a trip to her Aldi a couple of hours later and was headed to my house late afternoon anyway.  Her Aldi had the popsicles so she grabbed them for me, saving me a trip to Trader Joe's to get fruit pop dessert last night.


Do you like those 3 flavor pops @ TJ's? Strawberry, lemon raspberry I think. Those are really good.


----------



## Remy

CindyLouWho said:


> My Teddie's brand natural peanut butter and any other kind. Must be a run on peanut butter....shelves were bare.


I've never heard of this brand and had to look it up. I like the Once Again brand. I get the kind that has to be stirred.


----------



## debodun

Dark sweet cherries are in the market now. I bought a bag and it cost $13.30 at $5.99 a pound (or £4.99 for .45 kilos). I guess you gotta love 'em.


----------



## StarSong

There is going to be a shortage of *Sriracha hot chili sauce*. If you use it, better stock up now. The manufacturer, Huy Fong, Inc., said there has been a severe lack of quality chili peppers due to a poor spring harvest.


----------



## Alligatorob

Fresca is gone again!

They had plenty in Canada... must be some kind of anti-American plot!


----------



## debodun

No Crystal Light drink mix flavors except lemon iced tea - shelves bare all around it. Checked next distant store web site. They SAY they have other flavors, but are double the price of the nearer store.


----------



## GAlady

Went to three shoe stores looking for white or light beige pumps.  Not a one and shelves were half empty.


----------



## GAlady

debodun said:


> No Crystal Light drink mix flavors except lemon iced tea - shelves bare all around it. Checked next distant store web site. They SAY they have other flavors, but are double the price of the nearer store.


Walmart in Georgia has plenty and good price.


----------



## Patricia

there hasn't been too much trouble finding what I'm looking for here, but prices are higher.


----------



## debodun

A 5 oz. bag of cheese snacks was over $9!


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## debodun

My aunt called yesterday and said she was going to the market an asked if I needed anything. I had her get me some store-brand oat cereal, a container of button mushrooms and a bag of chopped dates. For just 3 items, it came to almost $9 (£7.50)! I really need some fresh fruit, but I'm really fussy about produce and was concerned she may not choose what I would like in terms of ripeness or size, so I didn't mention that.


----------



## Jules

Popped in Walmart at 7:30 last night.  Vegetables were almost all empty and same in the OTC medications department.  Shocked my husband who really doesn’t know what the inside of a grocery store looks like.


----------



## StarSong

Jules said:


> Popped in Walmart at 7:30 last night.  Vegetables were almost all empty and same in the OTC medications department.  Shocked my husband who really doesn’t know what the inside of a grocery store looks like.


Do you think that was due to the time of day?  Most stores do the lion's share of their restocking at night, and that's especially true of groceries.


----------



## Alligatorob

Black Cherry Fresca, my favorite, appeared in the store for the first time in a long long time.

I bought all they had, sure wish folks would quite hording things!  These I needed.


----------



## JaniceM

Alligatorob said:


> Black Cherry Fresca, my favorite, appeared in the store for the first time in a long long time.
> 
> I bought all they had, sure wish folks would quite hording things!  These I needed.


Really?  I haven't seen Fresca in many years, I thought it wasn't made anymore.


----------



## Jules

StarSong said:


> Do you think that was due to the time of day?  Most stores do the lion's share of their restocking at night, and that's especially true of groceries.


I went back there this morning at 11.  Though not fully stocked there were more things in the vegetable sections and sign saying that they were having supply problems.  Throughout the store there were large spaces that weren’t restocked.  Equate products were noticeably absent.


----------



## JaniceM

I still can't find small loaves of white bread.  or decent quality bathroom tissue- and even the substandard types are ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Lavinia

debodun said:


> My aunt called yesterday and said she was going to the market an asked if I needed anything. I had her get me some store-brand oat cereal, a container of button mushrooms and a bag of chopped dates. For just 3 items, it came to almost $9 (£7.50)! I really need some fresh fruit, but I'm really fussy about produce and was concerned she may not choose what I would like in terms of ripeness or size, so I didn't mention that.
> 
> View attachment 235328


Advantedge? Is this a new spelling?


----------



## JaniceM

Lavinia said:


> Advantedge? Is this a new spelling?


Maybe it's some kind of customer discount thing?


----------



## Remy

Jules said:


> Popped in Walmart at 7:30 last night.  Vegetables were almost all empty and same in the OTC medications department.  Shocked my husband who really doesn’t know what the inside of a grocery store looks like.


Yes, I've had trouble finding brand name Tylenol capsules. About the only non prescription I can take for pain. They had some at WINCO Foods but I'll hold out until I got to Walmart since it should be cheaper there, if they have any.


----------



## debodun

This morning was the barest I've seen the store I usually patronize. Perhaps due to it being Sunday morning (most people shop on Saturday and the store hasn't had time to re-stock). But I made a special trip under adverse conditions to get fresh fruit. They didn't have ANY nectarines or plums and the peaches looked bruised and dehydrated. No Brussels sprouts, so I substituted a bag of broccoli florets. Also no: store brand wheat thins crackers, diet cream & vichy soda, cold cuts in the 'grab & go' deli case, or plain vanilla ice cream. I WAS able to get: packaged Swiss cheese slices, 1/2 dozen carton of eggs, substitute flavors of soda and a box if store brand crispy rice. 

If I knew that, I wouldn't have bothered.


----------



## debodun

Lavinia said:


> Advantedge? Is this a new spelling?


More about it here, if you're curious enough:

https://www.pricechopper.com/rewards/


----------



## StarSong

This week DD was able to get me a double pack of Skippy Extra Chunky PB at her Costco, but no creamy.


----------



## sassysatin

Went to Sams and they didn't have any cream of chicken soup.  Went to Costco's as a visitor and they don't carry soup at all!!!   Strange.


----------



## HoneyNut

At Walmart yesterday I couldn't find three items that are important to me: Shredded WheatnBran cereal, FiberOne original type cereal, and the Quest Peanut Butter cups.   But they did have one last box of individual serving size frozen edamame and the price was the same as a couple years ago (which makes me worry that it might have been a 'closeout' price, sure hope they get more).
Also I could not find ANY type of microwave popcorn, I couldn't even find a location for it.  But, the items that normally surround it were scattered into a bunch of standalone displays -- I think all the back-to-school supplies and snacks might have temporarily displaced the popcorn.  I might have to order from Amazon, it is more expensive but gotta have my popcorn.


----------



## debodun

Amazingly, I was able to get everything on my list today EXCEPT diet cream soda. Vichy water has been missing from the shelves for weeks, but was there today, so I stocked up.


----------



## hollydolly

For the second time of visiting recently Costco had no Hot Dogs at their snack bar.. Instead they were passing off Cumberland sausages in a Bun.. with a price increse of 50p... so instead of £1.50 for a dog and a coke.. they were charging £2.00... looks like they're in no hurry to replace the Hot-dogs...  and I have to say the Cumberland sausage is very bland..


----------



## jet

couldnt get the dogs dry food,,only in little bags,that work out dearer,,oh this was Tescos


----------



## hollydolly

jet said:


> couldnt get the dogs dry food,,only in little bags,that work out dearer,,oh this was Tescos


you should buy online *M*.. it's  cheaper.. and you get it delivered...


----------



## StarSong

Both types of Skippy peanut butter (creamy and chunky) were back in stock at Costco a few days ago, so all's right with my world on that front once again.


----------



## JaniceM

debodun said:


> More about it here, if you're curious enough:
> 
> https://www.pricechopper.com/rewards/


Some stores around here have that, and send ads in the mail with discounts, too.


----------



## Leann

Costco is 75 miles away from where I live but I'm going to head there next week. Small town living is great but options are limited sometime so I need to make the trek to the big city.


----------



## Remy

Trader Joe's had no sweet pickle relish.    I do like their pickle products because there is no food coloring in them.


----------



## HoneyNut

I couldn't find either brand of mini microwave kettle popcorn, I looked at both Walmart and Wegman's.  Gave up and paid the high price to order from Amazon.

Also, it cost me $8 for 4 pears.  Shocking.  They were the 'apple pears' (aka Asian Pears, I think), but you only live once so I paid the price.


----------



## mrstime

Our Walmart here has more empty shelves that it is a pain in the neck! Safeway and Saveon actually manage to have full shelves.
And prices are sky high.


----------



## Hollow

I've heard that some deliveries are going AWOL these days....not quite sure what that may mean, and the person who told me didn't elaborate. It happens more often now, but I'm just fed up that I can't get the basics sometimes when I go to the local shops and have to traipse into town to get milk!


----------



## debodun

No Polar brand *diet* soda. Not many diet sodas available in the store I usually shop except Coke. I wonder if they are phasing them out. I know the discount store next to this one has.


----------



## debodun

All the summer fruits have disappeared except for a few sorry looking peaches - no plums or nectarines. The citrus and apples have replaced them. Grapes are $5.99 a pound. Still no diet cream soda! Not many low sugar content beverages at all! Where have they all gone?


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> All the summer fruits have disappeared except for a few sorry looking peaches - no plums or nectarines. The citrus and apples have replaced them. Grapes are $5.99 a pound. Still no diet cream soda! Not many low sugar content beverages at all! Where have they all gone?


our fruits seemed to be the only thing that there isn't a shortage off.. Grapes are £2.30 a pound at our local supermarket ..  Got plenty  Diet Cream Soda, in fact I got a 2 litre bottle today


----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> All the summer fruits have disappeared except for a few sorry looking peaches - no plums or nectarines. The citrus and apples have replaced them. Grapes are $5.99 a pound. Still no diet cream soda! Not many low sugar content beverages at all! Where have they all gone?


Summer is waning so autumn produce is starting to show up.  This week, my preferred produce store is selling peaches for 79¢/lb, strawberries $1.50/lb, grapes $1.29/lb and russet potatoes have finally dropped to $1.99 for a 10 lb bag.  

https://superkingmarkets.com/pages/anaheim-circular
(Produce is shown on pages 1 and 8)


----------



## JaniceM

Hair dye.  Third store I went to recently, none had what I use.


----------



## Jules

Having a discount code, I thought I’d order a red winter coat from the Bay.  No winter coats available.  I‘ll take my chances in a couple of months.  Eventually they’ll have a large selection.  If I can’t find red or another really bright colour, I won’t buy anything.


----------



## hollydolly

Lots of winter coats available here...  I used to have a red winter coat about 10 years ago  I have a photo somewhere.. fun colour,  and I used to loved red.. but for some reason I didn't feel it suited me..


----------



## J-Kat

Trasped all the way across town to Aldi and they didn’t have any half and half for my morning coffee.  I’ll have to remember to check at different stores nearby and be prepared to pay their jacked up prices.


----------



## dobielvr

J-Kat said:


> Trasped all the way across town to Aldi and they didn’t have any half and half for my morning coffee.  I’ll have to remember to check at different stores nearby and be prepared to pay their jacked up prices.


Long ago I can remember my sister using whipping cream when there was no 1/2 & 1/2 available.
Might be worth a try in a pinch.


----------



## debodun

Wheat Thins went from two boxes for $5 to $3.99 for 1 box in 2 weeks.


----------



## debodun

I've also noticed that store/generic brands are the first items to disappear from shelves.


----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> Wheat Thins went from two boxes for $5 to $3.99 for 1 box in 2 weeks.


Was 2/$5 a sale price?  If not, that's a huge jump.


debodun said:


> I've also noticed that store/generic brands are the first items to disappear from shelves.


Over the past year or two, numerous reports have discussed the shift by many shoppers to less expensive brands and generics.  

With increasing grocery prices, choices are clear.  Suck it up and pay more for the same item you've been using, purchase a cheaper brand or version, stop buying it altogether, buy in bulk (presuming it works out cheaper), or stock up during sales.


----------



## debodun

StarSong said:


> Was 2/$5 a sale price?  If not, that's a huge jump.


It may have been. Usually that type of price indicates a sale.


----------



## debodun

Baking mix and bath/body powder that wasn't baby powder. The clerk in the Dollar General said their brand of body powder had been discontinued. Corn cakes are nowhere to be had locally. I did a Web search and even WalMart doesn't have them. They aren't corn muffins - they are like rice cakes except made with puffed corn.


----------



## jujube

I like Aqua Net hair spray.  Always have, always will.  It's always been cheap and holds hair well.

I couldn't find any at Walmart so I turned to Amazon.  They are selling it for up to $9.41 a can!  Yow!


----------



## Jules

The prescription eye drop I use in one eye hasn’t been available for a few months.  There’s a complete shortage of not just this one but all steroid eye drops.  Fortunately I am messy and cheap.  I started ordering two at a time to save paying the prescription fee and had stashed the second ones away too carefully.  I have enough to keep me for six months.  

My neighbour is lucky that her lens for cataract surgery is available.  Some appointments have been cancelled at the last minute because they can’t get the lenses.


----------



## StarSong

I saw a fair number of gaps on Aldi's shelves earlier this week but was able to get what I needed.

99¢ Store has raised many of its price levels to the point where they're often more expensive that Aldi, Walmart or Amazon.


----------



## Jules

Walmart Equate q-tips with fat ends for babies.  Also I wanted their makeup q-tips that have a sharp end and a flat end.  They haven’t had either of these in ages.  I bought a box that showed a flat head on each end.  Turned out to be just the regular type which I have no need for.  All the cotton puffs area is empty.


----------



## debodun

It seems to me that it's the store and generic brands (what I usually buy) that are usually missing form store shelves. The local Dollar General cotinues to be pathetic  - about 50% shelf space filled. They haven't had their brand of Wheat Thins crackers in a long time.


----------



## StarSong

Costco has been out of Kirkland ground decaf coffee and crunchy peanut butter for at least a month, and I've checked several different Costcos.  (The PB is for my daughter who can't get it at her local Costco either.)  The decaf has been increasingly difficult to find over the past year.  When I come across it next I'll buy 3 cans (3 pounds each) so I won't have to worry about it for awhile.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Costco has been out of Kirkland ground decaf coffee and crunchy peanut butter for at least a month, and I've checked several different Costcos.  (The PB is for my daughter who can't get it at her local Costco either.)  The decaf has been increasingly difficult to find over the past year.  When I come across it next I'll buy 3 cans (3 pounds each) so I won't have to worry about it for awhile.


Costco here has NO hotdogs  at the cafeteria?.. that's been weeks now.. instead they're cooking an inferior sausage in a bun...  along with Pizza slice... .. I mean how can they not get Hot Dogs ?


----------



## RandomName

No whole milk at Walmart. For a week. Tried Giant grocery store. Also no whole milk. Lots of 2% so I got that instead.  

And no generic Raisin Bran cereal  at Shoprite. Lots of brand name, overpriced raisin bran, like Post,  but they haven't had generic store brand raisin bran for months, it seems.


----------



## Jules

Royale paper napkins.  Seems like many paper based products aren’t available.


----------



## debodun

RandomName said:


> And no generic Raisin Bran cereal  at Shoprite. Lots of brand name, overpriced raisin bran, like Post,  but they haven't had generic store brand raisin bran for months, it seems.


Thread #796


----------



## debodun

Stauffer's Whale crackers are no where to be had around here. Got pretty much everything else, but the price of bread is shocking. There was no loaf in the store less than $6 (store brand), some were near $8 and over and they aren't even what I would call "full-size" loaves.


----------



## Liberty

debodun said:


> Stauffer's Whale crackers are no where to be had around here. Got pretty much everything else, but the price of bread is shocking. There was no loaf in the store less than $6 (store brand), some were near $8 and over and they aren't even what I would call "full-size" loaves.


What in the world are those kind of crackers? Never heard of them.  
Our bread is Kroger in store bakery bread - really good - lots of types - whole wheat, golden wheat, oatmeal, etc.  for $3.99 a loaf.


----------



## debodun

Liberty said:


> What in the world are those kind of crackers? Never heard of them.


https://stauffers.com/collections/whales


----------



## Georgiagranny

Liberty said:


> Our bread is Kroger in store bakery bread - really good - lots of types - whole wheat, golden wheat, oatmeal, etc.  for $3.99 a loaf.


I can testify to "really good" Kroger in-store bakery bread because I bake it Every. Single. Morning. Along with dozens and dozens of croissants and lots of Danish, turnovers, muffins, cookies...


----------



## Bella

debodun said:


> Stauffer's Whale crackers are no where to be had around here. Got pretty much everything else, but *the price of bread is shocking. There was no loaf in the store less than $6 (store brand), some were near $8 and over and they aren't even what I would call "full-size" loaves.*


You said it, Deb! Gluten free bread is up to $8.99 a loaf!  It was never cheap but, really? I usually got it for $6.99 a loaf, $5.49 on sale. Every time I go to buy it the price is ^^^^^!!!!


----------



## Blessed

Lastr couple of weeks I have been unable to find romaine hearts. I am usually in 3 stores each week but they have always been sold out.


----------



## RadishRose

Philadelphia Cream Cheese. Good luck folks.


----------



## RadishRose

Bella said:


> You said it, Deb! Gluten free bread is up to $8.99 a loaf!  It was never cheap but, really? I usually got it for $6.99 a loaf, $5.49 on sale. Every time I go to buy it the price is ^^^^^!!!!


This is an obscenity! There is something very rotten in Breadland.


----------



## Bella

RadishRose said:


> *This is an obscenity! There is something very rotten in Breadland.*


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## terry123

Have not had any problems here with getting bread from Walmart.  Got 100% whole wheat for 1.08 a loaf.  It is their brand but I like it.  Croissants were very good and priced okay.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Blessed Just yesterday I read in the news that there's been a recall of romaine. I don't remember exactly where, but Google will know.

Re the price of bread: Blame the Russian invasion of Ukraine for that one. 30% of wheat comes from those countries. Add to the shortage of wheat, the additional cost of gas/diesel to get it to stores (blame Putin for that one, too), labor shortage, increased cost of plastic for wrappers...

For want of a nail, a shoe was lost; for want of a shoe, a horse was lost...


----------



## Liberty

debodun said:


> https://stauffers.com/collections/whales


Just buy Goldfish...lol.  They are smaller but still in the fish family.


----------



## StarSong

Georgiagranny said:


> @Blessed Just yesterday I read in the news that there's been a recall of romaine. I don't remember exactly where, but Google will know.
> 
> Re the price of bread: Blame the Russian invasion of Ukraine for that one. 30% of wheat comes from those countries. Add to the shortage of wheat, the additional cost of gas/diesel to get it to stores (blame Putin for that one, too), labor shortage, increased cost of plastic for wrappers...
> 
> For want of a nail, a shoe was lost; for want of a shoe, a horse was lost...


The US doesn't import wheat from Russia.  What little bit we do bring in comes mostly from Canada.  

Agreed that everything is going up _some _due to higher prices for oil and labor, but a lot of the higher prices are from corporate gouging. CEO and other top exec salaries continue to rise into stratospheric levels and profits are up. 

With the cost of bread apparently skyrocketing in various areas, why not bake your own?  It truly isn't difficult, the library and internet (including YouTube) have loads of great recipes for beginners.  There are even some on Senior Forums.  

It doesn't require a lot of supplies.  Yeast and flours (all purpose, whole wheat and GF) aren't terribly expensive, and you'll know what's in it.


----------



## Pepper

StarSong said:


> The US doesn't import wheat from Russia.  What little bit we do bring in comes mostly from Canada.


When we were kids didn't USA supply all (or most?) the wheat to ourselves?  Are we exporting all our wheat to others like we do our apples?


----------



## StarSong

Pepper said:


> When we were kids didn't USA supply all (or most?) the wheat to ourselves?  Are we exporting all our wheat to others like we do our apples?


The US is mostly self sufficient with wheat.  Last year we imported 100 million bushels and exported 810 million.
https://www.statista.com/statistics/237902/us-wheat-imports-and-exports-since-2000/

There are hundreds of varieties of wheat.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Lemme clarify...30% of their wheat is for global import. Lots of reasons (drought being one of them) for increased cost, and I agree that corporate green* is one of them, actually, probably #1.

A word to the wise to those who make their own whole wheat bread: make sure that the whole wheat flour you buy is *hard northern winter wheat. *Soft southern wheat has less gluten and keeps it from rising.

*Ha. That was a typo and was supposed to be "greed" but "green" certainly fits!


----------



## StarSong

Georgiagranny said:


> A word to the wise to those who make their own whole wheat bread: make sure that the whole wheat flour you buy is *hard northern winter wheat. *Soft southern wheat has less gluten and keeps it from rising.


Good to know, thanks.  I usually buy Bob's Red Mill and use it 50/50-ish with unbleached white bread flour.


----------



## hollydolly

Aldi is having a problem with supplies of Skimmed longlife Milk...this is the third week I've tried to get some, and altho' I managed to today.. the stock was extremely low.. no idea why!!


----------



## debodun

StarSong said:


> Good to know, thanks.  I usually buy Bob's Red Mill and use it 50/50-ish with unbleached white bread flour.


Good luck finding Red Mill products now.

https://www.retaildive.com/news/bobs-red-mill-halt-dtc-operations/628641/


----------



## Georgiagranny

@debodun Amazon, Walmart, Kroger, health food stores. They are only discontinuing shipping directly to consumers. You can still buy online or brick & mortar retail.


----------



## debodun

I was at Ocean State Job Lots 10 days ago and the Red Mill products shelves were empty.


----------



## Georgiagranny

debodun said:


> I was at Ocean State Job Lots 10 days ago and the Red Mill products shelves were empty.


The store you went to 10 days ago had none. Therefore, there is none available anywhere else, either.

All greyhounds are dogs. All dogs are not greyhounds.   Good grief!


----------



## jimintoronto

Georgiagranny said:


> The store you went to 10 days ago had none. Therefore, there is none available anywhere else, either.
> 
> All greyhounds are dogs. All dogs are not greyhounds.   Good grief!


Nicely put. Some folks can't see beyond their front window, I guess.

 Here in Toronto our regular supermarket  (Loblaw's ) has announced a nation wide ( they have over 8,000 stores in Canada ) price freeze on all of their "no name and Blue Menu products "  until the end of February. That means we can buy a very wide range of grocery items at fixed prices, each week. The other Canadian national supermarkets companies have followed suit, which is an example of the really competitive nature of retailing here in Canada. I love the Blue Menu diet meals which have helped me to reduce my weight by 60 pounds since this past July. Now at 219 lbs, and my target is to be at under 200 lbs by New Years Day. Eating a 1000 calories a day, works for me. My blood sugar level has come down from 8 to 5.5 since July, so my MD has told me to stop taking one of my blood pressure pills, and one of my diabetes medications, too. He says " What ever you are doing, keep on doing it !     JimB.


----------



## MickaC

debodun said:


> https://stauffers.com/collections/whales


You have whale crackers……we have fish crackers, same cracker, but fish shape instead of whales…….that’s quite a speal for a cracker. …..the name for them here are “ Gold Fish “


----------



## RadishRose

debodun said:


> I was at Ocean State Job Lots 10 days ago and the Red Mill products shelves were empty.


I was also at Ocean State Job Lots less than 2 weeks ago(?)  Red Mill was on the shelves, but probably gone by now.


----------



## StarSong

MickaC said:


> You have whale crackers……we have fish crackers, same cracker, but fish shape instead of whales…….that’s quite a speal for a cracker. …..the name for them here are “ Gold Fish “


We have goldfish crackers here, and Aldi has (adorable) penguin crackers.  No whale crackers though. Stauffer's is a Pennsylvania food company so their distribution may be mostly limited to the NE US.  

Regarding Red Mills WW flour, if it's not available I have no problem using a different brand. No biggie. Doesn't keep me from baking bread when my freezer runs low.


----------



## Jaiden

katlupe said:


> Friday I could not get Bounty select a size paper towels in any size package. I normally buy the biggest package they have and store them in my storage area, bringing up one or two to my apartment.


Me too!  They substituted Brawny in my order, just regular, not select-a-size (which I wanted) - they're not as good at all.


----------



## debodun

I like Red Mill almond flour.


----------



## Ruthanne

I couldn't find tomato sauce but I didn't look that hard for it either.  I'll just go back.


----------



## Jules

I made a special trip to Loblaws for the Sticky Toffee Pudding that are on special.  All the freezers that hold these and specialty breads were practically barren.  A worker was tidying up and didn’t seem to have a clue what she was doing.  She went off to look in the big freezer and never returned.  They’d removed every price tag.  I found one ST Pudding and one Key Lime.  I *need* STP.  

Lots of paper goods still aren’t available.


----------



## debodun

No large cans of mushrooms, so I got 2 small cans. No buttermilk, vichy water, day old bakery items, purple grapes (they had red and green).

I didn't see a package of chicken parts under $10.


----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> No large cans of mushrooms, so I got 2 small cans. No buttermilk, *vichy water*, day old bakery items, purple grapes (they had red and green).
> 
> I didn't see a package of chicken parts under $10.


You buy sparkling water imported from France?  Wow!


----------



## debodun

No. Polar Beverages makes the vichy I buy. It's under "mixers" here:

https://polarbeverages.com/products/


----------



## StarSong

Ah... you call seltzer, "vichy."  Now I get it!


----------



## debodun

Not all seltzers are vichy. Vichy water contains dissolved mineral salts.


----------



## RadishRose

Vichy water, which takes its name from a French resort and spa city famed for its mineral springs, was bottled in Saratoga Springs from 1872 until its producer, now known as Saratoga Spring Water Co., killed off the line in late 2000 as a result of dwindling sales and the surging popularity of neutrally flavored seltzer.


----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> Not all seltzers are vichy. Vichy water contains dissolved mineral salts.


The photo you linked didn't show "vichy" water.    
If I'm interpreting correctly, you weren't able to get Poland Springs sparkling mineral water (similar to Pellegrino or Perrier). 
Is that right?


----------



## debodun

StarSong said:


> The photo you linked didn't show "vichy" water.
> If I'm interpreting correctly, you weren't able to get Poland Springs sparkling mineral water (similar to Pellegrino or Perrier).
> Is that right?


It's under 'MIXERS" on the far right - the first on the left in that row is Tonic water. My brand is Polar, not Poland.


----------



## RadishRose

debodun said:


> It's under 'MIXERS" on the far right - the first on the left in that row is Tonic water. My brand is Polar, not Poland.


Nothing under Mixers that says "Vichy".


----------



## RadishRose

I found this doing a search for Polar Vichy Water,  but at a *different site*-






https://www.webstaurantstore.com/polar-vichy-water-1-liter-case/103PLVICHW1L.html


----------



## RadishRose

How strange. Vichy was not found in Deb's link, but it is at this link-
https://polarbeverages.com/faq/


----------



## debodun

It's there. I don't know why you can't see it.


----------



## RadishRose

debodun said:


> It's there. I don't know why you can't see it.
> 
> View attachment 253490


  I had my zoom set to 110. Makes everything bigger, but sometimes things don't fit into the screen. I lowered it and I can see it now. Sorry Deb.


----------



## debodun

Okay, we'll chalk it up to happenstance. Although I don't know why they show it in a clear bottle - I've only seen it in a dark green one.


----------



## Buckeye

Nonesuch mincemeat pie filling.  Been looking for it for several weeks.  Finally found a few jars at Walmart yesterday evening in an odd place.  So this morning I baked us a mincemeat pie.  My SO had never had one, I haven't had one for years, so it was quite a treat.  

(Don't tell our Doctor - we are both type 2 diabetic )


----------



## debodun

My mom liked mincemeat pie. My dad didn't and I don't. It would be my last choice at the pie table at a public dinner. I find it too rich and I like sweets. But that's me...


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> I had my zoom set to 110. Makes everything bigger, but sometimes things don't fit into the screen. I lowered it and I can see it now. Sorry Deb.


LOL - Me, too!  Sorry about the Poland rather than Polar, Deb.  I've heard of both brands.  Guess my brain went on vacation to Poland rather than Polar regions.  Come December 24th, I'll be thinking about polar places.    

All laughter aside, it's good to learn about vichy water meaning it contains minerals. In this area, that would be called mineral water. By my recollection I hadn't heard the term Vichy before, other than as a French reference.


----------



## StarSong

Buckeye said:


> Nonesuch mincemeat pie filling.  Been looking for it for several weeks.  Finally found a few jars at Walmart yesterday evening in an odd place.  So this morning I baked us a mincemeat pie.  My SO had never had one, I haven't had one for years, so it was quite a treat.
> 
> (Don't tell our Doctor - we are both type 2 diabetic )


I like mincemeat pie, too.  Just a slice or two over the holidays.  Like @debodun, I find it very sweet and rich.  

My dear mother-in-law, may she RIP, baked fabulous pies. Every holiday season she'd make a mincemeat pie, though the only ones who liked it were my FIL and me. She'd evenly split whatever was left after TG or Christmas, and send me home with half. 

She also made fabulous date-nut bread. I should try to find a good recipe for that online...


----------



## debodun

Maraschino cherries - 3 stores I checked didn't have them. Can't say if it's due to supply chain issues, manufacturing problems or seasonal demand.


----------



## debodun

I got the last bottle of buttermilk in the grocery. I didn't think the store had any, but I asked a stock clerk I saw. He had to get down on his hands and knees and reach WAY back in the cooler, but he snagged one for me. Candy is scarce in the 'dollar' stores - not surprising this time of year.


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> I like mincemeat pie, too.  Just a slice or two over the holidays.  Like @debodun, I find it very sweet and rich.
> 
> My dear mother-in-law, may she RIP, baked fabulous pies. Every holiday season she'd make a mincemeat pie, though the only ones who liked it were my FIL and me. She'd evenly split whatever was left after TG or Christmas, and send me home with half.
> 
> She also made fabulous date-nut bread. I should try to find a good recipe for that online...


There was a date nut bread that came in a can when I was young. I loved it.


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> There was a date nut bread that came in a can when I was young. I loved it.


I remember that!!!!


----------



## Remy

I fondly look at the breads with nuts in them but my stomach won't tolerate nuts anymore. Oh well.

I got think sliced Orowheat organic wheat. I know it was under 5 dollars at WINCO Foods last time I got it, it was over 5 yesterday.


----------



## hearlady

debodun said:


> I got the last bottle of buttermilk in the grocery. I didn't think the store had any, but I asked a stock clerk I saw. He had to get down on his hands and knees and reach WAY back in the cooler, but he snagged one for me. Candy is scarce in the 'dollar' stores - not surprising this time of year.


I haven't been able to find buttermilk. I keep powdered if necessary. It's fine.


----------



## hearlady

RadishRose said:


> There was a date nut bread that came in a can when I was young. I loved it.


In New England we got Brown Bread in a can to eat with Boston Baked beans.


----------



## debodun

I remember Friends brown bread in a can. It was a doozy to get it out. Now the brand is B&M.


----------



## hearlady

Yes B&M! 
Last I knew I could still get it at our commissary. Haven't thought about it in a while.


----------



## caroln

I remember brown bread!  I think we used to put cream cheese on it.  Does that sound right?  After 50+ years my memory is a little fuzzy!


----------



## Murrmurr

I still can't find the canned catfood that Pixel likes. It's not in the stores where I shop so I've been ordering it online and I have to pay for shipping. Meanwhile, I tried other brands, and the little butthead seems to like 9 Lives quite a bit; 2 flavors of it, anyway. But the store I shop at doesn't carry 9 Lives, so I went to the 9 Lives website and saw that, if I buy a case, they won't charge for shipping, so it's gonna be 9 Lives from now on. But just those 2 flavors.

The canned catfood shelves at both grocery stores I go to are very sparse. And I haven't seen much on the dry food shelves, either. And, like toilet paper, the prices on the few that are available are pretty dear.


----------



## hearlady

caroln said:


> I remember brown bread!  I think we used to put cream cheese on it.  Does that sound right?  After 50+ years my memory is a little fuzzy!


Yes! With cream cheese.


----------



## StarSong

hearlady said:


> I keep powdered if necessary. It's fine.


Ditto.  Powdered buttermilk works great for baking and other recipes.  

Buying fresh buttermilk was such a waste for me, even when I was eating dairy foods. Used a small amount for the recipe and eventually tossed the rest. 

Since I don't buy dairy milk or yogurt or soy milk (the best vegan option for making buttermilk for recipes), keeping powdered buttermilk in the pantry is a great solution.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Lemme tell ya that I don't usually pay much attention to grocery prices because DD buys the groceries. Thursday afternoon we bought groceries at Walmart. I needed eggs and picked up a dozen. DD asked me if I noticed the price. Whaaaaaaat? $4.65 for a dozen eggs? Where have I been?

A far cry from the days as a child when we raised chickens and it was my job to deliver eggs to the neighbors. Ten cents a dozen. 

That was then. This is now


----------



## Blessed

Georgiagranny said:


> Lemme tell ya that I don't usually pay much attention to grocery prices because DD buys the groceries. Thursday afternoon we bought groceries at Walmart. I needed eggs and picked up a dozen. DD asked me if I noticed the price. Whaaaaaaat? $4.65 for a dozen eggs? Where have I been?
> 
> A far cry from the days as a child when we raised chickens and it was my job to deliver eggs to the neighbors. Ten cents a dozen.
> 
> That was then. This is now
> 
> I will say the price of eggs is crazy.  My sister has two pet chickens but their eggs  are meant for her family.  I was lucky a couple of weeks ago to be able to get eggs for 2.00 a dozen from a store I frequent.  I stocked up, froze those babies
> in ice cube stays and then put them in gallon bags.  I do not use a lot of eggs but want them available if needed for breakfast and baking.   I hope for all of us the price goes down soon.  Eggs are a good healthy alternative to have for protien in our diet.
> 
> Meat prices continue to rise, I buy but only on sale.  We can stretch the protein with pasta, rice, veggies, and beans for a good healthy diet! I encourage those that do not check the sales offered at every grocery.  You may have to go to many stores but it is well worth the effort on a limited budget. You and your family can eat well by doing so.  I am retired so I have the time, my son, not so much, so I buy for them as well.  They pay me back and appreciate that I have helped them keep their food cost in budget, in control.


----------



## debodun

I checked the price of store-brand eggs on their Web site - $5.99 a dozen.


----------



## Georgiagranny

debodun said:


> I checked the price of store-brand eggs on their Web site - $5.99 a dozen.


Maybe a difference in locations? I couldn't believe my eyes at $4.65 and probably would have had a stroke if they'd been $5.99!


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Maybe a difference in locations? I couldn't believe my eyes at $4.65 and probably would have had a stroke if they'd been $5.99!


ours are around £2.. per dozen.. for free range.. and about £1 more for organic !


----------



## debodun

Maybe that's the price if your ordering them to be home delivered, which is what most people use the online site for.


----------



## Georgiagranny

debodun said:


> I checked the price of store-brand eggs on their Web site - $5.99 a dozen.


Maybe a difference in locations? I couldn't believe my eyes at $4.65 and probably would have had a stroke if they'd been $5.99!

That could be...$5.99 for home delivery. I wouldn't have thought of that @debodun.


----------



## bingo

i froze  22 dozen Xtra large eggs back when $.99/doz....last for  a year ...$1.99/doz now..i  will freeze more


----------



## StarSong

bingo said:


> i froze  22 dozen Xtra large eggs back when $.99/doz....last for  a year ...$1.99/doz now..i  will freeze more


What do you mean you froze eggs?  Do tell...


----------



## StarSong

Georgiagranny said:


> Maybe a difference in locations? I couldn't believe my eyes at $4.65 and probably would have had a stroke if they'd been $5.99!
> 
> That could be...$5.99 for home delivery. I wouldn't have thought of that @debodun.


Eggs at Aldi were $4.69/doz when I was shopping there last week.  Thank heavens I'd bought some at Costco for under $3.00/doz - can't recall how it broke down exactly but I know it was under $3.00.  DS and I split a 5 dozen case.  Since egg prices ratcheted up a couple of years ago, I nearly always split a case with one of my kids.  

We save used dozen and 2 dozen egg crates and refill them when splitting up the cases. (DD & I each have a 1/2 doz case, too. Not sure where she got them, but they come in handy.)


----------



## bingo

StarSong said:


> What do you mean you froze eggs?  Do tell...


some people  use cupcake papers in muffin  pans...one egg at a time..no measure  in future for baking...i simplified  ...6 at a time in blender...vacuum in freezer bags...marked with date...thaw in fridge...or at a cool location when ready to use ..scrambled up or use however you  want
stores flat


----------



## StarSong

bingo said:


> some people  use cupcake papers in muffin  pans...one egg at a time..no measure  in future for baking...i simplified  ...6 at a time in blender...vacuum in freezer bags...marked with date...thaw in fridge...or at a cool location when ready to use ..scrambled up or use however you  want
> stores flat


And it doesn't erode the quality?  Hmmm....  that could be a game changer.


----------



## bingo

StarSong said:


> And it doesn't erode the quality?  Hmmm....  that could be a game changer.


they taste fine... better than NONE


----------



## Been There

Dried Corn


----------



## StarSong

Been There said:


> Dried Corn


???  What would you use dried corn for?


----------



## Jules

A couple of day before Xmas, WM had a limit of 1 dozen.  Didn’t matter the limit, they didn’t have any.

They still hadn’t refilled the white popcorn or ‘fruit‘ slices I like.  I didn’t realize these were such popular items.  

No cornmeal.  Need it before the 1st.


----------



## Disgustedman

StarSong said:


> ???  What would you use dried corn for?


Feed deer and other animals


----------



## Been There

StarSong said:


> ???  What would you use dried corn for?


Mix it with brown sugar after soaking it. The recipe is on the envelope it comes in. Very good.


----------



## StarSong

Been There said:


> Mix it with brown sugar after soaking it. The recipe is on the envelope it comes in. Very good.


I'm still lost.  You soak dried corn (kernels or meal), mix it with brown sugar, and then what?  Bake it?  Feed it to animals? (Seems unlikely.)  Is it like oatmeal?  

Can you send an image or link to the package? I'm equally fascinated and mystified.


----------



## Remy

No Nally vegetarian chili at WINCO Foods yesterday.


----------



## Judycat

No Great Value butter at Walmart today.


----------



## Jules

Still no cornmeal.  At the store today, the manager tried to help me find some.  They don’t seem to carry it much in western Canada.  There was a box of Gluten Free mix for $13.99, enough to make a dozen.  I’m not that desperate.  

The shelves for everything were quite empty.  The trucks can’t get through with the roads covered in ice.  It has warmed up and now it rains in the daytime and freezes at night.


----------



## RadishRose

Jules said:


> Still no cornmeal.  At the store today, the manager tried to help me find some.  They don’t seem to carry it much in western Canada.  There was a box of Gluten Free mix for $13.99, enough to make a dozen.  I’m not that desperate.
> 
> The shelves for everything were quite empty.  The trucks can’t get through with the roads covered in ice.  It has warmed up and now it rains in the daytime and freezes at night.


Cornmeal has no gluten anyway. Just wheat. I think.


----------



## Don M.

We stopped at the local grocery store today, and noticed that eggs were $5 a dozen,  They had plenty, but we're not going to pay that price....instead we bought some extra cereal and pancake mix.


----------



## RadishRose

Been There said:


> The recipe is on the envelope


What envelope?


----------



## Jules

RadishRose said:


> 4Cornmeal has no gluten anyway. Just wheat. I think.


Just ground corn.  They wouldn’t have the audacity to charge $14 if they didn’t advertise GLUTEN FREE.


----------



## RadishRose

Jules said:


> Just ground corn.  They wouldn’t have the audacity to charge $14 if they didn’t advertise GLUTEN FREE.


Pretty soon new cars will be advertised as being "Gluten Free"


----------



## Blessed

RadishRose said:


> Pretty soon new cars will be advertised as being "Gluten Free"



I thought cars needed gas??


----------



## RadishRose

Blessed said:


> I thought cars needed gas??


Does gluten cause gas?


----------



## Blessed

RadishRose said:


> Does gluten cause gas?


I think so, it causes many to have digestive problems as I understand it.


----------



## caroln

Meijer's had no house brand egg noodles, wide or medium.  Only the expensive brands.  How does a store run out of it's own brand?


----------



## Been There

StarSong said:


> I'm still lost.  You soak dried corn (kernels or meal), mix it with brown sugar, and then what?  Bake it?  Feed it to animals? (Seems unlikely.)  Is it like oatmeal?
> 
> Can you send an image or link to the package? I'm equally fascinated and mystified.


Sorry, I didn’t see this post sooner. Holidays, you know?

Here is the recipe, but I learned this from my grandma and she altered it a bit. Recipe

I use brown sugar to taste. No salt and no butter. Experiment with it and you will find the flavor that suits you. When I first retired from the military and moved here to Alexandria, I wanted to do something nice for my new community, so I offered to make the Thanksgiving meal for our paid firefighters. They were speechless that a private citizen would offer to do that. They have their own kitchen and stove with an oven. I made some John Cope’s dried corn. After the meal, each fireman asked for a copy of the recipe, so I wrote it down how I make it and used their copier to make each fireman a copy.


----------



## Been There

StarSong said:


> ???  What would you use dried corn for?


You gave me a good laugh for the day when you wrote ”feed it to the animals.” That was funny. I have made stuff that I should have fed to the animals. This is a Pennsylvania Dutch dish my grandma used to make. At first, I wouldn’t eat it because it wasn’t appetizing to look at. However, once I tasted it, I ate a lot.


----------



## RadishRose

Interesting product. I saw your recipe; thanks. there are other recipes I found using milk and cream.
https://www.acoalcrackerinthekitchen.com/2020/11/24/copes-dried-sweet-corn-dishes/


----------



## StarSong

Fascinating, @Been There.  I've never before heard of using dried corn kernels for anything besides animal feed or autumn decorations.  Thanks for taking the time to explain. The recipe must be delicious if a crew of firemen asked for the recipe.  (Los Angeles firefighters are generally quite good cooks, probably true elsewhere.)

Love the link, @RadishRose.  Lots to learn about regional specialties.


----------



## caroln

caroln said:


> Meijer's had no house brand egg noodles, wide or medium.  Only the expensive brands.  How does a store run out of it's own brand?


Well, I went to Walmart today for my noodles (medium) and they were totally picked over, barely any (of any brand) left on the shelf.  I managed to find 2 bags of medium noodles way in the back and grabbed them both.  Noodle shortage?


----------



## Becky1951

There was no bread or my brand of coffee yesterday. I assumed it was due to the severe weather recently and not being able to make deliveries.


----------



## CallMeKate

caroln said:


> Meijer's had no house brand egg noodles, wide or medium.  Only the expensive brands.  How does a store run out of it's own brand?


Well now that's interesting because my WalMart didn't have any of their Great Value egg noodles this morning either!   Wonder if the same manufacturer makes both Meijer and Great Value?  Besides that, (it was a pickup order)  there were 8 substitutions and 3 out of stocks from my order and I do believe that's as bad as it's ever been.  I *did* get my shockingly expensive eggs, though.


----------



## Blessed

I had a grocery delivery yesterday, I was angry, where were my red grapes?  Went back and checked the order, found that I had failed to order them.  I had ordered them, I remembered because I was checking the order before I placed it.  I had ordered to much, I had put in I wanted 2lbs, but the charge was too high.  Went back and looked, they come in bags of about 2 1/2 lbs.  I had ordered two lbs, not two bags.  So I thought I changed it to one bag, I must have deleted it somehow.  

Turns out I need to check my order, not just once, but twice like Santa.


----------



## caroln

Becky1951 said:


> There was no bread or my brand of coffee yesterday. I assumed it was due to the severe weather recently and not being able to make deliveries.


That makes sense.  My husband, a retired trucker, said he used to make deliveries to the Meijer warehouse up in Michigan.  The weather has been pretty nasty between Michigan and Kentucky.  Now  I feel silly for complaining!


----------



## ElCastor

This has probably been brought up and May not be for everyone, but in this area (possibly because of the proximity of WholeFoods markets) Amazon lists a Wide Variety of food that they deliver to the front door on short notice.


----------



## RadishRose

There has been some kind of problem with wheat products right along.. look at the price of pasta. It has doubled a year ago and remains high.

Bread is just ridiculous! Even an inept baker like me could produce a loaf, messy as it would be, for far less than the crap on the shelves.


----------



## Bella

RadishRose said:


> *Pretty soon new cars will be advertised as being "Gluten Free"*


----------



## caroln

RadishRose said:


> There has been some kind of problem with wheat products right along.. look at the price of pasta. It has doubled a year ago and remains high.
> 
> Bread is just ridiculous! Even an inept baker like me could produce a loaf, messy as it would be, for far less than the crap on the shelves.


And homemade bread tastes soooo good!  I used to make it but I always cut it all wonky and sandwiches were very, shall I say....unusual.


----------



## RadishRose

caroln said:


> And homemade bread tastes soooo good!  I used to make it but I always cut it all wonky and sandwiches were very, shall I say....unusual.


I bet they tasted great!


----------



## RadishRose

Bella said:


>


LOL!


----------



## JaniceM

White bread-  again.  
I ended up buying butter bread.  Not bad, but not what I wanted.


----------



## Pepper

JaniceM said:


> White bread-  again.
> I ended up buying butter bread.  Not bad, but not what I wanted.


What's butter bread?


----------



## JaniceM

Pepper said:


> What's butter bread?


It's kind of unfamiliar to me, too.  Similar to white bread, but not exactly.


----------



## Pepper

What kind of bread is butter bread?
What Is Butter Bread? Butter bread is *a wheat bread enriched by added quantities of butter in the recipe.*
Is butter bread healthy?
It's difficult to keep a butter bread on the healthier side, which is why it's not surprising that this one is *high in calories, fat, and sodium*. The sugar count isn't terrible, but there's also just less than 1 gram of fiber.

As per Google


----------



## JaniceM

Pepper said:


> What kind of bread is butter bread?
> What Is Butter Bread? Butter bread is *a wheat bread enriched by added quantities of butter in the recipe.*
> Is butter bread healthy?
> It's difficult to keep a butter bread on the healthier side, which is why it's not surprising that this one is *high in calories, fat, and sodium*. The sugar count isn't terrible, but there's also just less than 1 gram of fiber.
> 
> As per Google


Thanks for the info, @Pepper!


----------

